#ubuntu-arm 2009-03-23
<NCommander> snookie_, are are you trying to do? We do not support cross-compilation of Ubuntu packages
<NCommander> hey lool, are you still around? If so, can you point me to your fis tool?
<NCommander> hey ogra, you awake?
<cooloney> NCommander, good morning
<NCommander> hey cooloney
<cooloney> NCommander, where are you located?
<cooloney> i am in China
<NCommander> Rochester, NY
<cooloney> NY? oh, it is middle night, right?
<NCommander> Right :-)
<cooloney> i bought a LCD and boot up my babbage board with the SD LIVE image from ogra
<NCommander> Score :-)
 * NCommander has also been working on porting the alternate installer
<cooloney> it the ethernet in redboot ok on your side?
<NCommander> Ethernet works in RedBoot, but you need to either have it get an IP address via BOOTP, or set one via the fconfig command
<NCommander> There are issues with 2.6.28 kernels and latency w.r.t. to Ethernet.
<cooloney> ok, so i can download my kernel to the board in redboot via tftp and store it into the SD card, right?
<NCommander> cooloney, its easier just to XMODEM It over serial unless you already have the tftp server and friends setup
<cooloney> NCommander, thx. i will try
<cooloney> currently, the output resolution of my babbage is 640x480
<cooloney> do you know how to change it to 800x600 or bigger?
<NCommander> The VGA port is hardware limited to 800x600
<NCommander> But I haven't run X on my Babbage in quite awhile, and last time I did, it just did the right hting
<cooloney> ok, currenty, i want to try my own kernel and root fs.
<cooloney> for root fs, should i follow the wiki to build it from scrach?
<cooloney> NCommander, for the root fs, you built it from scratch?
<NCommander> No, I believe I used ogra's live image
<cooloney> OK, i see, thanks
<cooloney> ogra is also in US? or UK?
<amitk> cooloney: ogra is in .de
<cooloney> amitk, thanks
<lool> NCommander: http://svn.nslu2-linux.org/svnroot/fis/trunk/
<NCommander> lool, oooh, handy. I'm working on getting a local d-cd setup :-)
<Martyn> Güt Morgen
<Martyn> ogra : Is the work done for this image relevant also to getting an image for the OMAP3 EVM board?
<ogra> no, we dont do any work on omap ths release
<ogra> (the script expects to find a distro kernel inside the image it converts, there are no distro kernels for omap atm)
<Martyn> *nod*
<Martyn> what's the probability of a drop today?
<Martyn> Given the progress this weekend?
<persia> Martyn, What sort of "drop" do you seek?  I'm not sure the script in question will work for anything other than imx51
<Martyn> persia : Ogra/lool/Ncommander/amitk have been working towards another live image.  There were some issues related to RedBoot, specifically aound having to fill in the -s parameter for boot.   They were playing around with padding the ramdisk
<Martyn> to make it a predictable size.
<persia> Right.  I've been watching that traffic.
<persia> But yes, that's specific.  I just wanted to make sure you weren't looking for something else towards which I could point you :)
<persia> Unfortunately, in this case, I don't have any sort of answer.
<Martyn> yep, and I think ogra stepped out for a bite to eat
<Martyn> I'll keep working on getting ext2 working on redboot
<Martyn> since we need that on my project
<Martyn> I'm also going to keep working on getting the network driver more stable.  Right now it's a bit of a pile of fail.
<persia> redboot+ext2 would be awfully nice.  You're using a regular /boot?
<Martyn> Trying
<Martyn> although I'd be fine with it working from flash
<persia> That'd be extra cool.
<Martyn> Frankly, for the project I'm on, I'm more interested in getting redboot working over raw PCI
<Martyn> I already have a u-boot that can do TCP over PCI-e/PCI
<Martyn> but getting it working on mx51 is a nonstarter right now
<Martyn> I'm waiting for fsl to push a u-boot port that I can start from
<Martyn> I'm headed to the office.  See you in 15-20 minutes.
<persia> Have a good trip :)
<Martyn> Okay, @office
<Martyn> ping?
<Martyn> re
<Martyn> ogra: Are we building the usb net modules?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-03-24
<lool> http://www.umpcportal.com/2009/03/asus-eee-keyboard-pc-video impressive
<ogra> isnt that the thing that only survives 15min with one battery charge ?
<lool> Could be
<ogra> ah "...the battery life doesn't extend much beyond an hour; the goal is to have at least three hours of battery life once the device starts shipping."
<ogra> http://www.osnews.com/story/20736/Trends_Are_Cyclical_the_Asus_Eee_Keyboard
<lool> We're seeing cool hardware design ideas coming up nowadays
<ogra> yep
<petrele> did anyone use scratchbox
<petrele> i setup a target and compiled a program, but when i try to run it, it comes out with the message: mmap: permission denied
<petrele> anyone known about this
<petrele> anyone know about this
<lool> petrele: I think you need to change the mmap min addr in your sysctl settings
<lool> petrele: I think this is covered in the SB doc
<petrele> lool, thank you, i find a solution
<Martyn> Good afternoon
<Martyn> Woohoo
 * Martyn downloads the image from ogra's directory
<Martyn> any build-notes for today's image?
<ogra> its just a wrapped jaunty-desktop-armel.iso from cdimage
<Martyn> ogra : So dd onto sd card, boot, and install?
<ogra> not sure about the latter :)
<Martyn> *chuckle*
<Martyn> Does it have the USB network drivers?
<ogra> i'm still busy with building the images at all
<ogra> it has all modules and kernel pieces
<Martyn> okay, so that will help.  I'll append text to the RedBoot again, and have a useable live system
<Martyn> this time with support for the network adapter I'm using.
<Martyn> which will help, since the onboard nic is a pile of FAIL
<Martyn> Back in a moment .. meeting  *blargh*
<Martyn> back
<Martyn> Can I make the liveimage use the serial console?
<Martyn> the getty that gets spawned only seems to listen on tty0/1/2/3/4
<Martyn> well, ptty
<Martyn> is there a kernel cmdline than can be passed to make /dev/ttymxc0 a login console as well?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-03-25
<lool> Mar 25 09:00:52 babbage init: Re-executing /sbin/init
<lool> getty on ttymxc0 doesn't come up anymore
<ogra> lool, on my image or on an installed system
<lool> ogra: Any system where you upgrade libc6 or run "init u"; see #-devel
<ogra> heh, i just read the latest changes on the bug :)
<ogra> lool, btw, how about seeding flash-kernel to desktop on armel and make redboot-tools a dep ?
<ogra> so we have it in at least, even though there might be hooks missing we can write a howto to make an sd bootable from a running system
<lool> ogra: Perhaps boot instead?
<ogra> we have a separate boot seed ?
<ogra> thats new to me
<lool> We do
<ogra> oh
<ogra> does desktop/live use it =
<ogra> ?
<lool> Dunno
<lool> ogra: I just grepped for grub in the seeds, I would expect flash-kernel to be selected in similar situations
<ogra> i'll talk to colin
<ogra> ogra@osiris:~/Devel/seeds/ubuntu.jaunty$ ls
<ogra> blacklist  desktop  development  dns-server  doc  dvd  dvd-live  lamp-server  live  mail-server  openssh-server  postgresql-server  print-server  samba-server  server  server-ship  ship  ship-live  STRUCTURE  supported  tomcat-server  virt-host
<ogra> hmm, where do you see that boot seed ?
<ogra> lool, grub is a dep of the linux-image-* package on x86 and amd64
<lool> ogra: That's how I'd expect flash-kernel as well
<ogra> i'll file a bug against linux-image-*-imx51 so flash-kernel gets in there, we need a MIR for redboot-tools though
<lool> ogra: The boot seed is in platform.jaunty
<ogra> intresting
<lool> ogra: Happy if you do the redboot-tools MIR; I can then review it
<ogra> ok
<ogra> redboot-imx is still not approved :/
<ogra> i think doko looked at it but didnt even leave comments on the bug
<ogra> (its funny that ecos made it but redboot didnt yet)
<lool> I think people are reluctant to touch archive-ish stuff at the dawn of a beta release
<ogra> well, we want it in post beta at least
<ogra> Bug #348382
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 348382 in linux "linux-image-*-imx51 is missing a dependency on flash-kernel" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348382
<lool> ogra: arm tag...
<ogra> lool, what about the redboot binary ? do we want flash-kernel to depend on it and overwrite redboot on every flash-kernel run (i assume thats the safest to guarantee the SD is actually bootable)
<suihkulokki> genarally on arm systems updating users's bootloader is to be avoided
<ogra> well, but we cant be sure the binary is actually in place
<ogra> all we see from flash-kernel is the fis table
<ogra> which doesnt mean there is a redboot binary
<ogra> i was wondering if we can just rely on the presence of redboot once we find a fis table
<ogra> i'm not sure we can
<lool> ogra: I think installing redboot is entirely different from flash-kernel's task
<lool> ogra: And isn't needed
<lool> flash-kernel is run on kernel installs and upgrades, and on initramfs creation and updates
<lool> If we need to install redboot, we will need a redboot udeb and a tool to write it, perhaps flash-kernel, perhaps a new one
<lool> Just like install-grub
<lool> s/install-grub/grub-install
<NCommander> We need an MIR for flash-kernel
<NCommander> ^- lool ogra
<ogra> NCommander, ??
<ogra> its used on nslu2
<NCommander> flash-kernel is in universe
<NCommander> unless someone moved it without me looking
<NCommander> Correction
<NCommander> It was promoted two weeks ago
<NCommander> (er, three)
<ogra> we need redboot-tools in main though
<NCommander> Ugh
<ogra> wh yugh
<ogra> its tiny enough
<ogra> more important is that someone finally approves redboot-imx
<ogra> lool, geezy, ubiquity seems to work on the babbage
<ogra> it went properly through partitioning and is now in base install
<lool> Cool
<ogra> i'm sure it will fail with the last step, but if we can get the rootfs installed properly we can worst case add a howto for setting the SD to do a local boot
<ogra> hmm, ubiquity is at 66% of base install already :)
<ogra> though i just noticed i picked the wrong usb key as targe device :/
<ogra> *target
<ogra> 2G will not suffice
<lool> dave_m_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/arm/babbage/ has a recent image with redboot, kernel, desktop live session and all
<ogra> sadly my board commits suicide at 80-90% of the install every time
<lool> ogra: are you sure it's not the bug which was affecting persia?
<ogra> i'm just trying with shut down syslog
<ogra> lets see where that gets me
<persia> ogra, Don't shut down syslog.  Just comment out the kern.* line in /etc/syslog.conf, and kill -HUP syslogd.
<ogra> persia, that makes /var/log/debug and /var/log/syslog still grow to 1200s of megabytes
<ogra> *100s
<ogra> so now i'm trying without any syslog and without USB NIC
<ogra> its at 60%
<persia> OK.  I just had syslog and kern.log.  /var/log/debug wasn't so bad.
<persia> I'm at 64% with kern.log commented out right now.
<ogra> the same messages go into all three
<ogra> i really like the option to attach partitions to the end of the disk
<ogra> that makes it easy to keep 20M free space on my target SD
<ogra> where i then can install and configure redboot and fis manually i hope
<ogra> i also switched to install from SDHC to SDHC now ... std. SD was just to slow
<lool> dave_m_: You might run into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/348504 if installing to USB; happy to hear about your install report
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 348504 in linux "USB issues with linux-image-2.6.28-11-imx51 fill /var/log" [Undecided,New]
<dave_m_> Not currently trying this, but I'll keep my eyes open...
<dave_m_> ogra, lool: I now have updated RedBoot and the kernel, but it looks like the MMC driver is not built in... it looks like I need an initrd to boot fully.  Can someone advise me on how to set up RedBoot to pass the initrd data?
<lool> dave_m_: I can boot fully of the SD card without an initramfs
<lool> dave_m_: Try to add a rootdelay
<dave_m_> lool: Not used that before... it is rootdelay=<secs>, or what?
<lool> Yes
<dave_m_> ok
<dave_m_> lool: Seems to be working for me now. No rootdelay= option needed; perhaps I got the root= argument wrong before.
<Martyn> Good morning
<Martyn> lool, is there a way to get the live image to use a serial console instead of the framebuffer?
<Martyn> or does the live image lack a serial getty?
<lool> Martyn: It lacks the serial getty
<Martyn> poodles
<Martyn> *grumble*
<Martyn> that means I'm going to have to poke around the office for a monitor, keyboard .. -sigh-
<dave_m_> Martyn: you can probably add a serial login just by adding an extra file for ttymxc0 in /etc/event.d (using e.g., tty1 as a template)
<lool> dave_m_: It's not trivial to do for the lice image
<lool> *live
<lool> Because it's a read-only rootfs with a ramdisk overlay
<dave_m_> lool: Ah, yes, I see the problem...
<ogra> Martyn, we have a way to modify redboot without the need of serial now btw
<dave_m_> lool: Is the rootfs really non-modifiable, or is it just mounted ro by default?
<Martyn> ogra : yay!  the commandline tool works!
<lool> dave_m_: You can't write to squashfs
<ogra> dave_m_, its modifiable while it run
<dave_m_> lool: Right, I wasn't sure what type of fs was used.  Fair enough.
<Martyn> yay for unionfs
<ogra> aufs :)
<Martyn> okay, aufs :)
<Martyn> ogra : where can I snag the new tool?
<ogra> its about to enter the archive, but lool made a pre packaged version ...
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/~lool/+archive/ppa redboot-tools ...
<Martyn> we still get ttyfail on the new image?
<Martyn> thank you lool
<ogra> Martyn, depends on your hwclock :)
<Martyn> ogra : I set the hwclock a while ago though.   Shouldn't it be able to survive being unplugged for a day?
<Martyn> there's a huge honking capacitor or battery on the board, after all
<Martyn> aw, come ON
<Martyn> if I go into text mode, none of the tty's will work if the hwclock has reset?
<ogra> it doesnt survive more than 10min here
<Martyn> i -have- to reset it in X?
<Martyn> Oh, I'm -so- going to go solder in a damned lithium battery to the RTC now
<ogra> heh
<Martyn> because this is frigging annoying
<Martyn> shrink wrap, two wires, some double sticky tape, and my handy capacitive welder
<Martyn> this is like the /ninth/ board I've seen from pegatron where they pull this crap
<ogra> if i set it once it survives reboots ... if i unplug it goes back to 1970 after a while
<Martyn> yeah, it means they used a /really/ weak capacitor with a leak characteristic equivalent to a sieve
<Martyn> and as usual, they don't even provide a couple pins to connect a battery to.  "Who would need it?"
<Martyn> i'll make up a lithium cell battery backup, document the procedure, and make the link available later
<Martyn> ogra : is there a way to address this in 9.04?  It's definitely a bug.
<Martyn> Even if the date is insane, the getty should spawn >and< authentication should still work.
<ogra> file it, its a bug in useradd that it enforces the password to be reset if your system is at 1970
<Martyn> so the bug is in useradd and not in the PAM configuration?
<Martyn> Filed
<Martyn> or not?   500 error
<Martyn> why does the useradd bug cause tty to fail?
<Martyn> or the RTC clock being wrong?
<ogra> useradd creates the autologin data during boot ... the second field in /etc/shadow is zero
<Martyn> *snarl*
<ogra> which enforces that you should update your pw immediately
<ogra> the ttys on the livesystem all use autologin
<Martyn> right, which snarfs login, and the tty's spin
<ogra> which fails if the pw needs to be updated
<ogra> right
<Martyn> Okay, I think I have a fix for the wonky network driver
<ogra> if you file a bug for it and attach a patch we can get it included by the kernel team
<Martyn> should the bug be filed against mx51/kernel?
<ogra> linux
<ogra> mention imx51 in the description and add an arm tag
<Martyn> will do.  I'm going to stress test the solution for a couple hours to see if I get lockups
<Martyn> asix diver works nicely now :)
<Martyn> but my patch makes the internal nic work too slowly
<dave_m_> lool: Now I have the kernel working, I am seeing the ludicrously enourous amount of usb-storage debug you mentioned...  Is there a way to turn this off without rebuilding the kernel?
<persia> dave_m_, I've been advised that it would be difficult, and have edited syslog.conf to reflect my desire for significantly less information to be saved to disk (commented out the kern.log and debug.log sections).
<persia> Mind you, one needs to do this *each boot* with the live environment, which is a bit annoying.
<dave_m_> persia: Is the debug enabled on all architectures?  This seems excessive for a production kernel...
<Martyn> dave_m : Won't they be turning that off in the final build?
<dave_m_> Could be... wasn't sure whether a further rebuild was proposed.
<Martyn> I'm still looking for a way to disable the SCSI detection at boot.  Costs 50 seconds for nothing.
<dave_m_> But it makes sense.
<persia> dave_m_, No.  As far as I can tell, it's just for armel.
<persia> I understand a new kernel is planned without the messages, but likely not until after the Beta release.
<dave_m_> persia: No problem
<Martyn> that makes sense
<Martyn> Okay, I've corrected the error in the fec / SMSC LAN8700 code
<dave_m_> Martyn: I'm not seeing the big SCSI detection delay, have you got something unusual plugged in?
<Martyn> I'm going to leave my tests running for a couple hours.  If I see no errors, I'll submit the patch
<Martyn> dave_m : Nothing's plugged in at all, but the board has a USB->SATA on the motherboard
<Martyn> so it sits there and tries to detect a disk that isn't there.
<Martyn> too bad the live image doesn't pay attention to "noscsi"
<dave_m_> Hmmm, I've got a disk plugged in there, but I haven't usually seen it actually wait even when nothing was plugged in. This sounds like a bug somewhere.
<ogra> Martyn, can you subscribe (not assign) me to the bugs you file ?
<Martyn> fec.c is a bit of fail
<Martyn> absolutely
<Martyn> Just right now I got a 500 server error when trying to file a bug.
<Martyn> I'll look at it again when I come back from a trip to the computer store (Fry's)
<Martyn> <-- ran out of ethernet cable.
<dave_m_> Martyn: Is your network bug causing really slow throughput?
<persia> dave_m_, That sounds like bug #348333
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 348333 in linux "armel/imx51: Poor ethernet behavior with 2.6.28" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/348333
<dave_m_> I may stick with FSL's 2.6.26 until this is resolved... network throughput appears 20-50x faster for me
<dave_m_> ...so long as it's being dealt with in the meantime.
<lool> dave_m_: If you don't have an USB ethernet adapter, I recommend you do indeed
<persia> It's at least reported.  Some people report that using a USB network adaptor works around it: it seems related specifically to the onboard adaptor.
<dave_m_> lool, persia: In general, the new kernel seems fine though.  I thought I ought to give it a try.
<lool> dave_m_: It works ok for me in, but then I use that ethernet usb adapter and I don't use usb storage
<lool> ogra: To clarify, the target install we discussed was not really SD card in an USB reader
<lool> ogra: We came back to this after the call on boot options
<ogra> lool, oh
<lool> ogra: The target install scenario is to use the install SD card as install media *and* as the place to host kernel and initrd and all
<lool> ogra: That is, use the redboot partition with fis data, config and all from the install SD card to boot the installed system
<ogra> so only modify the cmdline with fconfig then
<lool> So the SD media is destroyed
<dave_m_> I've subscribed to https://launchpad.net/bugs/348333; I'll probably switch to this kernel when this issue has been sorted
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 348333 in linux "armel/imx51: Poor ethernet behavior with 2.6.28" [Undecided,New]
<lool> ogra: Yes, and install target kernel and initramfs
<ogra> lool, fine with me, makes the howto a lot shorter
<lool> ogra: *however* I think installing to a SD card in an USB reader is an useful option, so if you like to document how to achieve it, that's welcome
<ogra> well, i'd only modify the cmdline then
<ogra> the install kernel and initramfs wont differ
<persia> Yes they will.
<persia> If nothing else, the installed initramfs won't contain casper.
<ogra> not in functionallity
<ogra> just in size
<persia> Well, size and content, but yes.
<lool> so highest priority: make sure we have an installer an a howto which covers install to anything + boot from install SD
<ogra> as son as you drop boot=casper it will behave the same
<ogra> right
<lool> And lower priority: have another guide for people who want to create an autonomous SD card
<lool> An installed one that is
<ogra> yep
<ogra> i'll do the latter post beta ... the former tonight
<lool> ogra: The install kernel will differ in that they will be generated from the installed system; typically after release you might get an updated kernel which has security updates
<ogra> i just need to confirm the preseeding works, then i'll change the script and roll the final image
<ogra> lool, we dont even have flash-kernel in beta
<ogra> we can have all that for final
<ogra> but beta will be different
<lool> ogra: All my arguments are for final and are what I would aim at for beta; I prefer looking at our release target and making concessions than looking at we can do now, and have to redo everything for final
<lool> For instance I don't mind instructions which tell you to use a PPA or to disable syslog or whatever for beta
<ogra> for now my howto will be: install with ubiquity (working around the known bugs) ... install redboot-tools ... modify cmdline of SD
<lool> If that gives an installation experience which works technically like the final one will, but with extra steps
<lool> That's ok
<ogra> right
<ogra> for final some of that will be automated anyway by flash-kernel
<lool> Yes
<lool> ogra: One thing I didn't look into is who's responsible for setting the installed system to run flash-kernel
<ogra> the linux-image package
<ogra> oh, wait, you mean kernel-img.conf settings i guess
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> could we make flash-kernel postinst do that ?
<ogra> i dont think kernel-img.conf is a conffile of any sort so a maintainer script could add it if its missing
<persia> Isn't that what flash-kernel-installer does?
<ogra> whats flash-kernel-installer ?
 * ogra never heard of it
<ogra> is that a udeb ? i cant find it in apt-cache
<persia> Yes, it's a udeb.
<ogra> ah
<persia> It consist primarily of a postinst that checks the subarchitecture, and maybe does stuff to make flash-kernel work.
<persia> s/consist/consists/
<lool> persia: it is
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> its postinst writes kernel-img.conf
<persia> lool, OK.  Then for alternates, we just need to have flash-kernel-installer in the initrd, which is done.  For the live images, we need to have the relevant logic be performed during the ubiquity run.
<persia> I need to look at flash-kernel-installer a bit more, but I think that's just creating a component to drive it, and running that component out of install.py.
<ka6sox-work> does anyone know how to get ahold of dave mandala? I met him @ the Canonical Booth @ SCALE and talked to him about making update-manager-core available for non-supported old releases available so that we could easily upgrade.
<ogra> ka6sox-work, he is usually around here, might be in a meeting or so, just idle here for a while
<Martyn> re
<Martyn> The driver edit didn't work.  I got a full lockup of the fec
<Martyn> Rx stops receiving packets.
<Martyn> dreck, I'm getting "no route to host" when trying to hit ports.ubuntu.com
<Guest94492> hey guys
<Guest94492> where I can download ubuntu-ARM source code?
<Guest94492> it's opensource?
<Guest94492> Hello?
<lool> _Carlo_: It's the ubuntu source code, it's at archive.ubuntu.com
<_Carlo_> witch folder?
<_Carlo_> dists -> indices -> poll -> project
<lool> _Carlo_: Perhaps you should start with the ubuntu wiki
 * lool => bed &
<_Carlo_> or you tell me where I get
#ubuntu-arm 2009-03-26
<kblin> _Carlo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded/ARM-EL-port
<lool> We need a tester for the ixp4xx image (NSLU2)
<Meiz_n810> will plasma-mid be included in the next version? (after jaunty)
<Martyn> morning
<Martyn> ogra : Are you online?
<Martyn> I'm seeing some pretty serious USB bus lockups with the kernel provided in your current image
<Martyn> when the USB bus comes under heavy load, it locks up completely and all devices no longer respond (net/mouse/kbd)
<Martyn> have you seen anything similar?
<jkridner|work> amitk: is there some clear action I can take to make SGX integration on a #beagle easier?
<amitk> jkridner|work: integration into omap kernel? We don't have one yet.
<jkridner|work> what can I do to help you get one?
 * lool wishes for a beagleboard rain over my house
<kblin> lool: if you find out how to conjure one up, please tell me
<kblin> lool: I'm currently working on a talk proposal about running an Active Directory domain controller on the beagle, but clustered Samba on a beagle cluster would be fun as well
 * Martyn works on updating the available kernel and initrd for the EVM board
<Martyn> to at least get it to the same level as the one used for the babbage
#ubuntu-arm 2009-03-27
<rwhitby> lool: I can test an ixp4xx image
<lool> rwhitby: Thanks, beta is released now
<Martyn> Good morning
<Martyn> Can I use the 2.6.28 versatile kernel on the OMAP35xx EVM board?
<Martyn> Or do I have to use the one you compiled ogra?
<amitk> Martyn: versatile isn't going to work on EVM
<amitk> we don't have an offical OMAP flavour kernel yet
<amitk> ogra's compiled one is the closest. He just took linux-omap of the day and compiled it.
<amitk> AFAIK ^
<Martyn> *nod*
<Martyn> and it works pretty well on the EVM board
<Martyn> gods, ports.ubuntu.com is really really slow for me today
<Martyn> I'm getting 17k/sec ...
<amitk> Martyn: yeah, it is beta day
<Martyn> *grumble*
<Martyn> i know i know
 * Martyn tries to invent the Bandwidth Pipe of Infinite Wideness
<Martyn> multiverse isn't in ports?
<Martyn> no lmbench for arm?
<lool> [42949379.620000] RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0
<lool> doesn't return ENOSPC anymore!
<lool> amitk: around?
<Martyn> back
<Martyn> hey lool
<Martyn> lool : Where did that error come from?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-03-28
<garren> where can I get a rootfs and kernel build for my beagleboard?
<lool> we don't support beagleboard officially ATM, but ogra has put some hand built kernel and rootfs on his pages: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/arm/beagle/kernel/
<lool> you can use the EVM's rootfs http://people.ubuntu.com/~ogra/arm/OMAP35x_EVM/
<garren> lool: great thanks.. is there a list or something to see what packages are supported at the moment for Ubuntu-arm?
<persia> garren, In terms of packages, support is mostly like anything else in Ubuntu.  What ends up on the official images is "supported", and the rest is "mostly supported".
<persia> kernels are a little funny, because there's only so many flavours, and some stuff doesn't work.
<persia> Beyond that, if you find a package that doesn't work, please report a bug: no promise anyone will help you fix it, but it ought be fixed.
<garren> cool persia thanks...
<strk> forgive the dumb question, but shouldn't source.list contain something to specify we're an ARM system ?
<strk> as all it mentions is 'deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports jaunty main universe'
<strk> ah, I see the repository contains different binaries for different archs, ok
<lool> strk: No, dpkg knows about your architecture
<lool> strk: dpkg --print-architecture
<lool> strk: not sure what problem you're facing with this?  :)
<strk> none, was just wondering, now I'm happy and informated :)
#ubuntu-arm 2009-03-29
<Martyn> morning Meiz_n810
<Meiz_n810> Good morning Martyn
 * Martyn is stuck in the lab today ... working on mx51 and omap3 platforms
<armin76> Martyn: gimme one :P
<Martyn> armin76 : For pete's sake .. you can get an omap3 easily enough :)  Buy a beagleboard.
<Martyn> Although I'm using the EVM right now, it's a bit more stsable
<Martyn> stable
<Martyn> and has a -wee- bit more expandability
<armin76> Martyn: the beagleboard is really expensive for what it has, imho
<Martyn> armin76 : Really?  When you add all the parts costs, plus manufacturing .. the beagleboard sells for a tiny bit above cost.
<Martyn> Probably one of the big reasons it lacks a lot of things
<armin76> probably, but since i don't do this for a living, its expensive to me :)
<Martyn> Mind you, I have a new prototype machine on my desk right now that is based on the beagle's design somewhat .. and is a complete netbook
<armin76> gimme!
<armin76> what does the evm use? u-boot?
<Martyn> the motherboard was specifically designed to fit and replace the one in an Acer Aspire One 10" unit
<Martyn> yep
<Martyn> EVM is u-boot, beagle is u-boot, babbage is redboot
<Martyn> although I'm hoping to help get u-boot working properly.
<Martyn> I prefer u-boot
<armin76> who doesn't :)
<Martyn> sun-java5 is a bit of fail on the ARM tree
#ubuntu-arm 2010-03-29
<armin76> asac: whats the status of db-4.8 failure with thumb2?
<armin76> did you fix it?
<samuel_Sayag> hello
<NCommander> armin76: it appears to be fixed
<nosse1> What is the best approach for debugging Ubuntu startup issues? upstart starts, but hangs somewhere during boot. "--verbose" doesn't reveal anything
<nosse1> I suspect some missing kernel feature. The kernel is cross compiled because I don't have a running target system running yet.
<NCommander> nosse1: what SoC?
<nosse1> AM3517
 * prpplague wants to play with AM3517
<nosse1> I am capable of injecting "init=/bin/bash" and thus start upstart manually from the prompt, but it doesn't help
<nosse1> How do you guys do the initial bringup of Ubuntu on some target?
<nosse1> JTAG debugger?
<armin76> Martyn: got audio working on the tegra?
<rsalveti> nosse1: what do you mean initial? boot loader? kernel?
<nosse1> I've got boot loader and I've got a (cross compiled) kernel, so that's fine.
<nosse1> The thing is I've created a rootstock image which I'm trying to boot on (or perhaps more correctly "root" on)
<rsalveti> cool, so I guess that you can work to the other steps just booting the kernel and debugging by uart connection
<Martyn> armin76 : No, since it's not relevant to using ARM as a server
<nosse1> But I can't build a kernel natively for the target as I don't have a target system running with Ubuntu
<Martyn> I'm even working on disabling video, and getting back the 64MB that steals
<rsalveti> nosse1: so, are you able to mount the filesystem and start the init stuff?
<Martyn> armin76 : What Im dissapointed in, though, is that the tegra2 PCIe suffers from a deadlock
<nosse1> Yes. It hangs sometime after upstart and before terminal login
<Martyn> armin76 : So I can't use the PCIe interface
<rsalveti> nosse1: oh, ok, so you basically need to debug the upstart scripts
<armin76> Martyn: why as a server? don't like it for tablet/smartbook?
<rsalveti> nosse1: are you able to fully boot and get the terminal, at least once?
<nosse1> rsalveti: Yes. And I've tried to use "init=/sbin/init --verbose" in the kernel params. But it doesn't reveal anything useful
<nosse1> rsalveti: Using "init=/bin/bash" gives me a working console, yes
<Martyn> armin76 : Smooth-stone is making a Server-on-Chip out of the arm cortex A9 .. we use other C-C9 based platforms to test our theories before our own chip tapes out
<rsalveti> nosse1: oh, so you can try the initscripts by hand, until you identify what's actually breaking your system
<rsalveti> maybe running upstart with strace
<rsalveti> if you have it available
<nosse1> I can get strace. Because qemu lets med download any app to my system using apt-get
<rsalveti> with strace you can see easily what initscript is breaking your system
<rsalveti> then you can try to remove it and move on, until you can get a working environment to be able to debug it further
<rsalveti> let me check if you can debug upstart in a different way, since verbose is not helping you
<nosse1> I do have a suspicion that its some feature missing from the kernel, since the kernel is not build natively in ubuntu-land. But I do need to get the system up and running natively before I can build native packages :D
<rsalveti> yeah, verbose shows almost nothing :-)
<nosse1> I'll certainly try the strace
<rsalveti> nosse1: sure :-) you can try to use qemu or scratchbox
<rsalveti> but scratchbox is more a scarebox than anything else
<nosse1> well, I did. qemu crashes on lucid and the network is somewhat broken, #548353
<rsalveti> nosse1: if you have a cross compiler set up on your host, you can try to build the kernel with most of the features as built-int, then you'll probably be able to boot it fine
<rsalveti> nosse1: are you able to mount the rootfs without any problem?
<nosse1> Yes. Both via SD or NFS. Both are viable and stable
<rsalveti> oh, so yeah, probably a bug when trying to set something at your hardware
<rsalveti> as it's hanging
<rsalveti> let me check the bug
<nosse1> I had a really hard afternoon not understanding why I couldn't get ssh login to my qemu target system
<nosse1> My strategy has been to make a rootstock ubuntu-minimal, and then use qemu to access apt-get for everything else I need for my physical target
<nosse1> qemu does work, it's just that I'm stuck with 80x24 console
<nosse1> I hoped I could use qemu to compile the native kernel for the real target, but gcc dies with internal compiler error, so I didn't feel the urge to go down that road.
<rsalveti> nosse1: hm, it seems to be really a bug in qemu itself
<rsalveti> ouch, internal compiler error :-)
<nosse1> Yeah, I didn't know where to stick the bug rootstock or qemu. ogra wanted me to post it on rootstock so there it is
<rsalveti> nosse1: you could try to use qemu with this rootfs but getting inside it using chroot
<nosse1> How do I do that? I mean, I am now using a ext2 image file which is passed to qemu
<rsalveti> nosse1: you could mount that as a loop device
<rsalveti> register the arm emulator using binfmt
<rsalveti> and get inside using chroot
<nosse1> When mounting the real target I use loop device, and then mount it using NFS
<rsalveti> nosse1: similar with scratchbox and what we did with mamona (openembedded based distro)
<rsalveti> that was our sdk, basically
<nosse1> But when i start qemu i do get the lucid image as root. I'm sorry I don't see why I need chroot, that's all
<rsalveti> nosse1: oh, chroot is basically to get inside the lucid enviroment and use the native binaries, that will then be emulated by qemu
<rsalveti> it's not a full emulation solution
<rsalveti> you'll just emulate what you execute inside chroot
<rsalveti> so once you get inside chroot, you can use the native arm compiler, if needed
<rsalveti> the chroot is just to limit the compiler and linker enviroment, so it can find the arm libraries and so on
<nosse1> Ah. You are not running a full system emulator; only a bin-per-bin emulation. This is new to me. Do you have any links to how-tos?
<rsalveti> different from a full emulation solution, you can get inside the distro with chroot instead of ssh
<rsalveti> sure, let me try some links with what we worked on at mamona
<nosse1> excellent!
<rsalveti> can change the scripts and post something regarding this later when I get home :-)
<nosse1> What timezone are you in?
<rsalveti> nosse1: brazil, utc-3
<nosse1> Ah. Because it's getting late PM here, so I'll have to leave for the evening. I will go at it tomorrow morning
<rsalveti> this is the script we created to get inside the chroot enviroment: http://dev.openbossa.org/mamona/gitweb?p=tools.git;a=blob;f=mamona-installer/scripts/mamona-chroot.in
<nosse1> Eh. Norway, CET-1 i forgot
<rsalveti> basically it mounts the proc, dev and pts, if needed
<rsalveti> nosse1: oh, ok, so you can check it tomorrow
<rsalveti> just ping me, will test it later
<rsalveti> http://dev.openbossa.org/mamona/gitweb?p=tools.git;a=blob;f=mamona-installer/scripts/mamona-stdcheck.in
<nosse1> thanks, really appreciate it
<rsalveti> this is the one that has most of the interesting functions
<rsalveti> the binfmt_register is the one that we register inside the kernel that we want it to use the qemu in case you're running an arm binary
<rsalveti> nosse1: will change it to fit in a more generic way so we can easily use it in any rootfs
<rsalveti> hopefully qemu will work fine with gcc and so on
<rsalveti> and you're then able to built whatever you need
<nosse1> The ultimate goal it to make the real target work :D
<rsalveti> nosse1: yeah, sure :-)
<rsalveti> nosse1: what board are you trying to use with ubuntu?
<nosse1> Well now we're using the TI AM3517-EVM kit
<nosse1> But we're developing some products that will have the same SoC
<rsalveti> oh, cool
<nosse1> And I'm exploring the possibility to use Ubuntu behind the scenes
<nosse1> It's going to be a end-user product, where the user will never see Ubuntu directly
<rsalveti> nice, for sure ubuntu seems to be a good target as the os for this board
<nosse1> But I hoped Ubuntu could ease up the system maintenance part of this project.
<rsalveti> nosse1: oh, got it
<nosse1> So that we can focus on our Qt based app
<rsalveti> nosse1: so you basically need the platform up and running and then you'll customize the UI stack
<nosse1> Yes
<rsalveti> nosse1: are you runnint Qt with X11? or directly at the framebuffer?
<nosse1> And if lucid fits (mostly) out of the box, then I'd be very happy
<rsalveti> nice, too bad it's so hard to get development kits here in brazil :-(
<nosse1> We are exploring if X11 or fb gives the best perforamce. TI has Open GL accel on both
<rsalveti> nosse1: sure, and I guess that the X11 omapfb driver is running quite well
<rsalveti> I think it's supporting EXA, DRI2 and etc
<rsalveti> I would say that X11 is better, if you have all these hardware acceleration implemented as a video driver
<nosse1> I does have issues on some kinds of objects, but we're evaluating as we speak
<rsalveti> nosse1: the opengl is always a problem :-(
<rsalveti> the n900 is always facing many many issues with the opengl stack
<rsalveti> by imagination
<nosse1> Well. gfx acceleration is critical for the app. The product is solely a 5.7" screen with touch, nothing more
<rsalveti> nosse1: oh, got it, it's just one single application as the window manager and composite manager?
<rsalveti> nosse1: qt does that very well if you use the opengles backend
<rsalveti> and nokia is improving the support a lot, to use it for the next devices
<nosse1> one single app. Or more precise: we can make it that way
<rsalveti> cool
<nosse1> Yes, and since "Trolltech" is here in norway, support isnt far away
<rsalveti> nosse1: oh, true :-) I know a couple of people from the new qt-software, they are very accessible
<rsalveti> qt will be the future for new UI concepts and products
<nosse1> Yes, I agree. With SoC CPUs being as powerful as they are, Qt has become very available
<nosse1> Ah. But this has been a productive conversation. Unfortunately I have to leave for the evening. I'll leave my irc open in case you want to post any more urls.
<nosse1> I'll be back in the morning. Thank you very much
<rsalveti> nosse1: sure, np :-)
<rsalveti> talk to you tomorrow
<NCommander> nosse1: sorry, I had to go AFK, but you usually need a proper initramfs to boot an ubuntu based system as of lucid
<nosse1> now, that interesting. Because the rootstock image does not have a initramfs installed. And it is no problem to start qemu-system-arm without one
<rsalveti> guess you don't need it if you're just builting everything in
<NCommander> nosse1: I can't say for sure, but things break if you don't have one
<Martyn> NCommander : Heh .. I do pretty good without one :)
<NCommander> rsalveti: not due to kernel modules
<nosse1> Unless, there's a initramfs inside the zImage referenced from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<Martyn> NCommander : But then again, I've gotten used to creating non-initramfs based dists for testing @ Smooth-Stone ... since I'm only using base + server
<NCommander> Martyn: that's probably it, since desktop now is trying to use plymouth and mountall voodoo
<Martyn> NCommander : The trick is to have -everything- you need compiled into the kernel at boot too.
<rsalveti> yeah, but if you build a kernel without any module, you're free to go without initramfs
<Martyn> rsalveti: No, you're not
<Martyn> rsalveti : On desktop -- there are /scripts/ running in the initramfs that you can't get away with.
<Martyn> rsalveti: They need to be copied out of initramfs and put in the main rootFS if you want to do away with the initramfs
<nosse1> How come the rootstock image works without a kernel nor initrd image installed?
<NCommander> Martyn: even with the server, you *really* should be using an initramfs
<rsalveti> oh, sure, because of the desktop scripts
<Martyn> NCommander : Can't .. not enough RAM
<NCommander> Martyn: how little RAM are we talking?!, we used an initramfs on NSLU2
<Martyn> NCommander : Not with LUCID you didn't :)
<Martyn> you try to get lucid working on lslu2 .. go on :)
<NCommander> Martyn: *cough*, ok, when we supportred NSLU
<NCommander> Martyn: I just need a new SoC and a steady hand :-)
<Martyn> NCommander : <512MB ram at this point, means lucid initramfs won't work
<NCommander> Martyn: should work just fine
<Martyn> you simply won't get enough ramdisk
<NCommander> Martyn: Dove Y0 only booted with 364MiB
<NCommander> Martyn: and I know we've managed to boot as far down as 128MiB before
<Martyn> NCommander : I've tried booting desktop (twice) on a non-published multicore A9 platform with only 256M .. failure
<Martyn> I haven't tried limiting the tegra2 to 384M though .. would be worth an experiment.
<nosse1> Since the rootstock image works without the initrd image, I'd bet that given a kernel with enough statically built resources, that you don't need the initrd for the initial bootup.
<armin76> ubuntu failure? :D
<Martyn> nosse1 : Under karmic, sure.
<NCommander> Martyn: tegra2? Damn, you get fun hardware
<Martyn> NCommander : I always get fun hardware, you know that.
<rsalveti> yeah, I wish I had one of those in my hands
<Martyn> and the tegra2 250 is a nice chip :)
<Martyn> it's the second chip we've gotten in-house that even comes CLOSE to what our server chip will finally be like
<armin76> Martyn: without neon :)
<nosse1> Martyn: But lucid rootstock image _does_ work without. I'm using it here...
<Martyn> and the second one to clock >GHz
<NCommander> Martyn: I do have a 1Ghz snapdragon (in my phone)
<Martyn> NCommander : Not multicore though, and that's the big difference
<NCommander> Martyn: wait, multicore >Ghz?!?!@?!?!?!@#$
<NCommander> ...
<Martyn> linux gets -really- snappy when you have a second core to offload tasks on
 * NCommander stares
<Martyn> NCommander : What did you think the tegra2 is?   It's DUAL core, 1.0->1.2 GHz
<NCommander> Martyn: I thought tegra was single core SoC; I've never seen one in person
<Martyn> and (unpublished chip under NDA) is TRI core, 1.2 GHz :)
<Martyn> tegra was .. tegra2 is dual
<NCommander> Martyn: *drooooooooooooool*
<rsalveti> yeah, it's a increadible hardware, missing just neon
<NCommander> rsalveti: we don't have any plans to use NEON in Ubuntu ATM
<NCommander> Pretty much the Cortex A8/A9 are the only chips that suppor tNEON and ARMv7
<Martyn> ( Small paste-flood )
<NCommander> AND thumb2
<Martyn> Processor	: ARMv7 Processor rev 0 (v7l)
<Martyn> processor	: 0
<Martyn> BogoMIPS	: 1998.84
<Martyn> processor	: 1
<Martyn> BogoMIPS	: 1998.84
<NCommander> Martyn: O_O;;;;;;;;;;
<rsalveti> NCommander: oh, ok
<NCommander> Martyn: I want some to put in our datacenter
<rsalveti> it could be useful for multimedia, but yeah, not all hardware supports it
<Martyn> Features	: swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee vfpv3 vfpv3d16 neon
<armin76> NCommander: I HAVE ONE!
<Martyn> and no, I'm not telling who produced that chio :)
<rsalveti> man hahaha
<NCommander> Martyn: I will tell you BogoMIPS aren't 100% accurate
<Martyn> but that last entry makes ALL the difference to science apps :)
<armin76> Martyn: hows that you have neon?
<NCommander> Martyn: my Dove board reportds 400 BogoMIPS, but its 600/800Mhz core
<Martyn> NCommander : this is definitely hardware clocked at 1.1 GHz :)  I checked with a scope :)
<NCommander> Martyn: indeed, I need to poke Marvell and ask
<Martyn> armin76 : That's not a tegra or tegra2
<nosse1> My AM3517 (500MHz) shows 500 BogoMIPS
 * NCommander thinks we're running at 800Mhz, but isn't 100% sure
<Martyn> armin76 : Thats (unpublishable manufacturer) making a chip for (some device coming out in December) with three cores
<armin76> Martyn: ah...
<Martyn> the tegra2 reports :
<Martyn> Features	: swp half thumb fastmult vfp edsp thumbee vfpv3 vfpv3d16
<Martyn> CPU implementer	: 0x41
<Martyn> CPU architecture: 7
<armin76> Hostname: tegra200 - OS: Linux 2.6.29-arm2/armv7l - Distro: Gentoo 1.12.13 - CPU: ARMv7 rev 0 (v7l) - Processes: 73 - Uptime: 15h 3m - Users: 1 - Load Average: 0.00 - Memory Usage: 30.18MB/629.16MB (4.80%) - Disk Usage: 1.57GB/7.66GB (20.46%)
<armin76> *g*
 * armin76 laughs at NCommander 
<armin76> *g*
<NCommander> armin76: I've been 0wned
<Martyn> Linux tegra2 2.6.29-arm2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 26 15:33:45 CDT 2010 armv7l GNU/Linux
<armin76> yey
<NCommander> armin76: I'll come back and surpass you soon
<armin76> Linux tegra200 2.6.29-arm2 #4 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 27 10:46:32 GMT 2010 armv7l ARMv7 Processor rev 0 (v7l) Tegra generic GNU/Linux
 * NCommander has seem some amazing hardware in the pipe
<armin76> NCommander: from who?
<Martyn> NCommander : But you'll never TOUCH what I've got in the pipe :)
<Martyn> NCommander : At least, not until and unless you get better connections that direct-from-ARM :)
 * nosse1 thinks ARM soon catches up with IA CPUs
<Martyn> nosse1 : No, I think IA32 will still be ahead in raw performance for a while
<armin76> Martyn: how much ram do you have?
<nosse1> Martyn: As well as the Atom product line?
<Martyn> nosse1 : Getting 28nm foundries is one thing, and also there's a long way to go before arm supports things like 40 bit memory space, a /good/ floating point unit, and there are a lot of changes needed to get close to some of the base performance the IA32 gets with it's CISC architecture for some kinds of math
<armin76> binutils took 9m to build, vs 4m on a dual core atom 330
<Martyn> armin76 : On tegra2 -- 1GB, 128 megs of which is taken by video and there are other issues : MemTotal:         644024 kB
<armin76> compared to the 30m it took on the efika mx
<nosse1> We considered atom in our product, but the hw cost and complexity is much higher than any ARM system
<armin76> Martyn: same as me then :)
<Martyn> armin76: On ( unpublished platform ) we have 3196 MB of ram available, and a full 2M of L2 cache
<armin76> Martyn: the difference is that i run a better distro than you *g*
<armin76> j/k
<Martyn> it's much more powerful
<Martyn> and it uses DDR3 ram
<armin76> sounds fun, thats the server thing?
<Martyn> armin76 : I'm on lucid half the time, karmic the other half...
<Martyn> armin76 : That's our chip (smooth-stone) which will probably be available at the end of the year
<armin76> what will be it useful for?
<rsalveti> man, you got so much ram!
<Martyn> armin76: Data center .. it's a -server- chip, not a tablet chip
<Martyn> armin76 : It's meant to bring ARM to the server market, where people are huring for power
<Martyn> you can stick 10 of our chips in a cluster where you can only run one core2quad
<rsalveti> Martyn: cool, didn't think that arm would head to server side so quickly :-)
<Martyn> so with our chip, you get 40 cores for the same power as one quad-core intel chip
<nosse1> I'm coming here with my newly aquired Audi (which I'm proud of), and then you guys are swining Ferraris and Bugatties... *sigh* I can't compete
<nosse1> :D
<rsalveti> hahaha, same feeling
<Martyn> although generation 1 chips from us will suffer from a memory limitation (only 3.5 GB of accesible memory per chip .. that's a limitation of the Cortex A9)
<armin76> rsalveti: i got 3G on a marvell board! :)
<Martyn> but that won't matter ...
<armin76> Martyn: but that server, what would it be used for, for example? webpages?
<rsalveti> armin76: cool :-)
<armin76> rsalveti: Hostname: ganesha - OS: Linux 2.6.31-01335-g86d7101/armv5tel - Distro: Gentoo 2.0.1 - CPU: Feroceon rev 0 (v5l) - Processes: 78 - Uptime: 158d 19h 19m - Users: 2 - Load Average: 1.25 - Memory Usage: 286.34MB/3042.39MB (9.41%) - Disk Usage: 5.40GB/20.73GB (26.06%)
<armin76> :)
<rsalveti> argh! haha :-)
<rsalveti> I just have a sheevaplug! and that's a very old hardware comparing to these
<Martyn> armin76 : Think  .. hadoop cluster with 8196 cores, 8 TB of RAM, 64TB of SSD storage....
<rsalveti> but at work I can play with a more interesting board, the ste u8500 :-)
<Martyn> All in .. say .. half a rack?
<rsalveti> Martyn: hahaha, man, that's something :D
<Martyn> maybe a full rack if you want it to run nice and cool?
<Martyn> Yeah .. that's what we're after, and we're at least a full year ahead of anyone else.
<armin76> i see
<Sarvatt> lool or NCommander - incase you didn't see my message in #ubuntu-x i fixed up xserver-xorg-video-dove to work with xserver 1.7+ and brought in all the fbdev changes since it was forked incase its useful: http://sarvatt.com/downloads/patches/xserver-xorg-video-dove.diff
<samuel_Sayag> hello, can I load xfce on the beagle did someone tried it ?
<rcn-ee> samuel_Sayag, yes.. and it's more responsive then gnome..
#ubuntu-arm 2010-03-30
<NCommander> eggonlea: ping?
<NCommander> eggonlea: if your around, I'd like to poke your brain on Dove stuff
<crimsun> does anything else need to be done for bug 528524? I'm pretty short on time, and it's pretty clear that it isn't a PA bug or a linux bug.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528524 in speex (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 5 other projects) "Sound not working in all apps on dove (affects: 3)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528524
<NCommander> crimsun: it still doesn't work with that change, that just fixes the issue Li Li brought up
<crimsun> NCommander: *what* doesn't work?
<NCommander> crimsun: audio through pulse
<NCommander> or at lesat, I couldn't get it to work
<crimsun> what are your test cases, or are you saying that generally audio just doesn't work through PA?
<NCommander> thats exactly what I'm saying
<crimsun> ...so, the latteR?
<NCommander> crimsun: I haven't played a lot with it today, GrueMaster knows more about this than I do
<NCommander> crimsun: oh, wow, I'm braindead >.>;
 * NCommander goes to grab dinner
 * NCommander returns
<eggonlea> NCommander: yes
<NCommander> eggonlea: mind if I PM you?
<eggonlea> NCommander: I'm updating all components on new Lucid with the latest kernel.
<eggonlea> NCommander: welcome~ :P
<NCommander> eggonlea: handy, I'd like to work with you on determining if the reason I can't get the codecs to work is just me being infamiliar with gstreamer
<eggonlea> NCommander: which kernel are you using? I think Eric is merging the new LSP today.
<NCommander> eggonlea: archive latest, but I also tried the BSP on the wiki
<eggonlea> NCommander: OK, please feel free to let me know if I can do anything.
<NCommander> eggonlea: I'd like to see if we can get accelerated playback to work, also, if possible, I'd like to get the EXA modules
<eggonlea> I'll upload them today
<GrueMaster> crimsun: I updated bug 528524 with more information.  The speex patch only enables armv7 stuff, which wasn't the issue.  The test that I ran was speaker-test -c 2 -t pink -f 44100 -r 44100.  Adding the user to the pulse group, deleting ~/.pulse/* , or killing pulseaudio altogether are the only ways for this command to work (even with the speex fix).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528524 in speex (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 5 other projects) "Sound not working in all apps on dove (affects: 3)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528524
<ericm_> GrueMaster, so I really suspect it's a permission issue
<DanaG> GrueMaster: is the thing headless?
<DanaG> If so, consolekit / policykit may be blocking access to the audio device.
<DanaG> rcn-ee: did you check out the suspend/resume stuff?
<GrueMaster> DanaG: No, it isn't headless.
<DanaG> hmm, are policykit and consolekit installed?
<DanaG> If not, try installing them.
<samuel_Sayag> Is there doc about installing xfce on Beagle ?
<rsalveti> nosse1: was finally able to test the user mode emulation here with the lucid rootfs
<rsalveti> nosse1: please check at the end of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<rsalveti> nosse1: in case you're running ubuntu, you just need to install qemu-arm-static, and the package will register itself at the binfmt
<rsalveti> if you're not using ubuntu, just make sure you have the latest qemu-arm-static binary at your system and register it at your binfmt
<rsalveti> to register it, run # echo ':qemu-arm-static:M::\x7fELF\x01\x01\x01\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x02\x00\x28\x00:\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\x00\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xff\xfe\xff\xff\xff:/usr/bin/qemu-arm-static:' > /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc/register
<rsalveti> nosse1: then once you're inside the chroot environment, you can use it to build and test your arm packages/applications
<rsalveti> time to get some sleep :-)
<NCommander> GrueMaster: using pavucontrol, I was able to move the audio output on Pulse
<GrueMaster> Do you already have the changes in /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/?
<GrueMaster> Because pavucontrol and sound-applet->preferences have the exact same layout.
<GrueMaster> NCommander: ^^^
<NCommander> GrueMaster: if they were pushed in archivem, then yes
<GrueMaster> Then that's how you can get pavucontrol to work.  Both it and gnome-sound-applet are front ends to pulseaudio.  You can even use pacmd to change the settings.
<NCommander> GrueMaster: oh, ok
 * NCommander feels dense
<GrueMaster> Get some sleep.  It helps.
<NCommander> GrueMaster: not tired :-/
<NCommander> eggonlea: ping?
<nosse1> Good morning everyone
<eggonlea> NCommander: ack. You should go to bed indeed.
<NCommander> eggonlea: probably, but your still here so :-)
<eggonlea> Hey, I'm in GMT+8 but you NOT!
<ericm_> eggonlea, NCommander is a superman
<eggonlea> ericm_, Agree! any luck on the new kernel?
<ericm_> eggonlea, I've filed a difference to you, you check and let me know if everything is OK before I merge
<eggonlea> ericm_, checking...
<eggonlea> ericm, It's fine. Let's move on. :)
<samuel_Sayag> I can't make the keyboard work with  Karmic installation
<hrw> morning
<kapu> hi morning
<hrw> rsalveti: u8500? where you are working?
<nosse1> What's the best approach for stracing upstart? Because upstart needs to be process no. 1, right?
<hrw> nosse1: "init=strace upstart"?
<nosse1> hrw: No, this doesn't work as upstart is not started as process #1
<nosse1> Perhaps a better scheme would be to make upstart start strace, which attaches itself to init
<hrw> or that
<Stskeeps> edit preinit instead
<Stskeeps> er, nm
<nosse1> Yeah, I'm trying to figure out which script is initally called by init
<nosse1> How _do_ I debug init? My efforts seems to be useless...
<nosse1> Basically the problem is the fact that init has to be process num 1. Its behaviour is altered if not
<hrw> nosse1: in first start script attach strace to init
<nosse1> What is the first start script? I mean init read all scrits in /etc/init and then executes the ones with "start on startup". How to ensure my script comes first?
<hrw> I use sysvinit still ;(
<nosse1> Ah
<asac> ndechesne: git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid
<asac> example
<hrw> asac: how good ti-omap branch of ubuntu-lucid kernel works?
<asac> hrw: was told it boots, but no graphics output (e.g. just serial)
<asac> also it has a broken AUFS so it cannot run our liveimages
<hrw> ok
<amitk> hrw: serial console on babbage for now, hopefully DSS2 by next week.
<amitk> s/babbage/beagle
<amitk> *sigh*
<hrw> amitk: s/beagle/beagleboard
<hrw> I remember 'beagle' PDA
<hrw> ;D
<nosse1> The ti-omap branch in the ubuntu kernel, which targets are they for?
<amitk> nosse1: *all* OMAP3 boards for a small definition of *all* :)
<amitk> all = boards we have access to - beagleboard, n900
<nosse1> I'm working on getting the AM3517 up and running, so I was curious how much I can use from the ti-omap brancj
<amitk> I'm going to enable all boards that compile in the 2.6.33 mainline tree
<amitk> but I am not going to verify that each peripheral on all these boards works
<nosse1> I have to admit it really heavy when you dont have an initial system to start from :(
<ndechesne> asac: thanks, this is working. you guys should enable the option in gitweb so that it displays the link in the project summary ;-)
<nosse1> amitk: I thought each SoC type have to have its own kernel config. So the common factor between the beagleboard and the n900 is the OMAP3xxx?
<amitk> nosse1: OMAP code is structured so that multiple boards can boot off a single kernel (assuming the right bootloader on each board)
<amitk> it's more x86-like, in that sense with runtime detection of SoC features
<nosse1> amitk: The board is one thing to compile for, another thing is the internal features/peripherals inside the SoC
<nosse1> I'm wondering how different the OMAP3 is from the AM3517 (which is an industrial spinoff from the OMAP series)
<amitk> nosse1: I made a statement about that earlier: 15:50 < amitk> I'm going to enable all boards that compile in the 2.6.33 mainline tree
<amitk> 15:51 < amitk> but I am not going to verify that each peripheral on all these boards works
<amitk> nosse1: the core SoC portions should work for all boards. But specifics like a particular display, gpio-connected peripheral, etc. might not work since I don't have HW nor time to verify it on all these boards.
<amitk> but I'll accept reasonable patches that are already upstream.
<nosse1> OK, let me take it back three steps. We are developing a product based on the TI AM3517 and now I'm trying to bringup the AM3517-EVM.
<nosse1> We are evaluating to use Ubuntu Lucid in this product, however, I have spent significant hours getting Ubuntu to boot on target
<nosse1> I get it to boot, but it fails during upstart. What, why and where of this failure is unknown
<nosse1> I suspect the kernel (since this is cross compiled), so I'd like to make a native ubuntu kernel from the TI kernel branch. However this is also not as easy as it looks
<nosse1> I.e. how do you compile a native kernel when you dont have a native system to run on...
<amitk> nosse1: I've already enabled AM3517 EVM board in the kernel as you've already realised. The rest is WIP and I'm sure things will get fixed if you file bugs or report them to us
<nosse1> Ah...
<amitk> (otherwise the kernel probably wouldn't boot on your system)
<amitk>     *** OMAP Board Type ***                                                          │ │
<nosse1> We had some discussion yesterday that lucid wont boot without initrd image
<amitk>   │ │               [*] OMAP3 BEAGLE board                                                               │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [*] OMAP3 LDP board                                                                  │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [*] Gumstix Overo board                                                              │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [*] OMAP 3530 EVM board                                                              │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [*] OMAP3517/ AM3517 EVM board                                                       │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [*] OMAP3 Pandora                                                                    │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [*] OMAP3 Touch Book                                                                 │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [*] OMAP 3430 SDP board                                                              │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [*] Nokia RX-51 board                                                                │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [*] OMAP3 Zoom2 board                                                                │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [*] OMAP3630 Zoom3 board                                                             │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [ ] CompuLab CM-T35 module                                                           │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [*] IGEP0020                                                                         │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [*] OMAP3630 SDP board                                                               │ │
<amitk>   │ │               [*] OMAP3 debugging peripherals
<hrw> amitk: resulting kernel is not granted to boot and work on all of them
<amitk> list of boards compiled-in ^^^^^^^^^6
<amitk> nosse1: we won't *support* that configuration, but surely it will boot if you make it :)
<nosse1> I'll happily test it :D
<nosse1> Is the support enabled in the package "linux-image-2.6.33-500-omap" from the lucid repo? Is that it?
<amitk> hrw: if you have the right bootloaders for each board, why not?
<amitk> hrw: we can't provide bootloaders for them all though
<hrw> amitk: I discussed that with few people from OE which use omap3 - some combinations do not boot
<hrw> but it was 2.6.29 mostly so things should improve
<nosse1> This means that TI are diciplined that the internal resources/registers/peripherals are placed at the same address for all their SoCs
<amitk> hrw: lots of work has gone in since 2.6.29 to get multiple boards and multiple SoCs (omap2/3/4) boot from a single kernel.
<amitk> nosse1: that and there is runtime detection of features.
<nosse1> How do you detect the board?
<amitk> mach id
<amitk> passed by bootloader
<nosse1> Ah. So when we mfg our own HW product, we need to assign a new mach id
<hrw> nosse1: new machine id is simple to get
<amitk> nosse1: right, new board, new mach id, less headaches for all :)
<hrw> nosse1: http://www.arm.linux.org.uk/developer/machines/?action=new
<hrw> http://www.arm.linux.org.uk/developer/machines/ gives list
<nosse1> Where and who assigns these? And do you happen to have an URL to the location in the kernel where this mach id is checked?
<nosse1> *checking list*
<nosse1> Interesting... The AM3517 is not found in the list
<nosse1> There's one OMAP3517EVM, but I have no idea if the OMAP3517 and AM3517 are compatible
<amitk> http://www.arm.linux.org.uk/developer/machines/list.php?id=2200
<amitk> nosse1: they are, look at the board config I pasted above
<nosse1> Yes, and it's not the same SoC
<amitk> runtime detection to turn of features that are not present...
<hrw> TI renamed boards some time ago
<nosse1> OK, so theres no OMAP3517 in production (replaced by/renamed to AM3517)
<hrw> nosse1: no omap3517evm - omap3517 is cpu name
<nosse1> OK. The CPU I'm sitting next to is called AM3517 and no OMAP in its name. Nor in the docs from TI
<nosse1> How do I send the mach ID to the kernel "mach=2200" ?
<nosse1> How should the bootloader tell the kernel which board/machine its on?
<hrw> nosse1: arm.linux.org.uk has docs
<nosse1> hrw: thanks
<nosse1> ok, the AM3517-EVM is not supported from the omap kernel in lucid AFAICS
<nosse1> "Error: unrecognized/unsupported machine ID (r1 = 0x80e6189c)."
<nosse1> Hmm... The machine ID reported by the kernel has far more information than what is expected: "00000898	OMAP3517/AM3517 EVM"
<nosse1> What bootloaders are you guys running on your OMAP targets? I'm using u-boot as delivered out-of-box by TI
<amitk> nosse1: I'd be willing to take patches if you find out the root cause.
<amitk> we use u-boot
<hrw> u-boot
<hrw> currently I do not have development arm device without u-boot
<nosse1> AM3517 should be supported (it's in the list). It's the machine ID which isn't properly/correctly set by u-boot
<hrw> simple patch help
<nosse1> of kernel or of u-boot?
<hrw> http://cgit.openembedded.org/cgit.cgi/openembedded/tree/recipes/linux/linux-2.6.29/ep93xx/edb9301-fix-machine-id.patch is example
<hrw> kernel
<nosse1> *ush* I'd hoped u-boot.... :(  How do you guys rebuild the kernel without a running target system. qemu?
<nosse1> (sorry, I'm not ungrateful. Thanks!)
<hrw> nosse1: crosscompilation über alles
<nosse1> hrw, danke
<hrw> USBHDD is usually bigger then device which I would connect it to
<hrw> and mmc cards are too slow
<nosse1> hrw, I don't think its the machine id list which needs patching. Since the reported machine id from the kernel/u-boot is 0x80e618cc it could indicate that the machine is set another way in the u-boot I have
<nosse1> I should expect a 0x00000898
<hrw> nosse1: check?
<nosse1> I'll check the sources of u-boot
<nosse1> Because the TI's own kernel branch is capable of detecting the machine from this version of u-boot
<nosse1> Is it probable that the way the machine ID is transferred from BL to kernel has changed?
<amitk> what version is the TI kernel?
<nosse1> 2.6.32
<amitk> I'd check for changes in arch/arm/mach-omap2/board-am3517evm.c between TI and Lucid
<lool> NCommander, asac: Hey can you folks please take care of the diff which Sarvatt sent to fix -dove xorg compilation with Xorg 1.7?  :-)   See http://sarvatt.com/downloads/patches/xserver-xorg-video-dove.diff
<lool> Sarvatt: [ Would be great if you could clarify whether it's expected to still build with <= 1.6 to NCommander and asac ]
<Sarvatt> lool: NCommander responded yesterday saying he got a new code drop that fixed it already so it wasn't needed :D
<asac> ah
<asac> kk
<lool> Sarvatt: Oh good news; I hope he could share it with you already
<nosse1> Ah. There's lots of changes (additions) in the arch/arm/mach-omap2/board-am3517evm.c from the lucid source to the TI source.
<lool> Sarvatt: It would be great to check we're not missing anything from your diff
<Sarvatt> not yet unfortunately, but I'll check it out. I just backported all of the fbdev changes since it was forked off
<ndechesne> amitk: was looking at the enforce script in the kernel tree, looks like you don't enforce for ARM_THUMB support. I think it should be there. it took us a while to realize it was missing in our kernel ;-)
<asac> ndechesne: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/
<nosse1> Yeah!  I finally god my AM3517 to boot the ubuntu lucid kernel!
<nosse1> Unfortunately the kernel crashes immideately with a stack dump :(
<Martyn> that's not exactly a boot :)
<Martyn> -heh-
<rsalveti> hahah :-)
<nosse1> hah
<asac> ndechesne: ubumirror
<Martyn> I now have both the tegra2 and (undisclosed platform) purring away nicely
<ndechesne> asac: thanks
<lool> ndechesne: ubumirror
<Martyn> I have to say that >1.1GHz and multi-core makes a huge difference.. but what really causes these chips to rock is the massive amount of L2 cache
<amitk> ndechesne: good point! I guess we should have two versions of the script - enfore-platform and enfore-arm
<amitk> ndechesne: we've only used it for platform-wide config options until now
<nosse1> rsalveti: Morning
<rsalveti> morning
<rsalveti> nosse1: still fighting with upstart? or a different kernel?
<Martyn> nosse1 : What's causing the stack dump?
<ndechesne> amitk: ok, i didn't know that. i think and -arm would be good to have then, and perhaps even arm sub arch as well...
<amitk> ndechesne: yeah, will talk it over and see the best way to implement it
 * Martyn grumbles .. I'm only -one- package away from being able to build hiphop on ARM
<nosse1> rsalveti: I've discovered that the lucid kernel package linux-2.6.33-500-omap has support for the AM3517, so I have tried that one
<Martyn> they frigging decided to use Intel tbb .. and it doesn't have ARM support, libtbb2 doesn't build on arm
<nosse1> Martyn: [   17.504730] Failed to add route LOUT->Line Out
<nosse1> [   17.509277] Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000004
<Martyn> nosse1 : Okay, so it's the sound subsystem that's failing.   Do you need audio?
<nosse1> No not to bring up my system
<Martyn> okay, because that's hiding in platform_device.h
<rsalveti> nosse1: oh, got it :-)
<Martyn> just disable audio in the kernel config, recompile .. it will at least get you past that nonsense
<Martyn> BRB -- need to reboot this system to try out a new kernel
<nosse1> Martyn: Ok, thats coming back to a dilemma I've had recently: How do I recompile the kernel?
<Martyn> ( and since it's the hypervisor kernel I'm changing .. -sigh-
<Martyn> Don't you hate it when Dom0 needs to be restarted?
<rsalveti> nosse1: you can cross-compile it or compile it at a native environment
<rsalveti> nosse1: at a native environment you can use qemu user mode emulation, but takes time
<nosse1> rsalveti: Yes, your help in that respect works like a charm
<rsalveti> if you have access to emulated environment, just get the kernel source and build it normally
<rsalveti> you can even use the deb src to do that
<nosse1> How do I alter the config? Because deb/ubuntu has its own mechanism for setting .config, right?
<rsalveti> nosse1: hm, need to check for lucid, as I never built the lucid kernel by hand
<rsalveti> nosse1: but you can check the package rules
<rsalveti> let me check the source
<nosse1> Thats a general question I've had for some time: How do I build kernel for Ubuntu? Or more precisely, what do I need to add to the kerneltree for it to build for ubuntu
<nosse1> Add the debian* directories into the source tree, right?
<lool> nosse1: There are multiple ways
<lool> nosse1: Just building the ubuntu source with ubuntu config and outputting zImage or uImage doesn't need any packaging stuff
<lool> nosse1: If you want .debs, you can either use Debian's kernel-package approach which will not create the same stuff we do, but has more documentation, or you can copy our debian/ and modify it to build what you want; see kernel.ubuntu.com for the latter approach
<prpplague> anyone else experience weird problems with Xorg and HAL when configuring items like touchscreens?
<nosse1> lool: Thanks. How do I get the kernel config from a kernel source (from ubuntu source)? It's obviously not stored in .config
<lool> nosse1_noob: It's in debian.nameoftree/config
<lool> nosse1_noob: split into ubuntu common, architecture common, and flavour specific files
<lool> Just cat them together
<lool> nosse1_noob: Another efficient way is to get it from a binary kernel .deb
<lool> nosse1_noob: See "debian/rules updateconfigs" doc on the kernel wiki
<armin76> lool: i have better hardware than you! :P
<prpplague> armin76: what hardware do you have?
<armin76> prpplague: tegra2 :)
<prpplague> armin76: ahh
<hrw> armin76: how is tegra2 when it comes to linux support?
<armin76> hrw: i have it working with no problems...
<armin76> the only problems i have are:
<armin76> -no wifi/bt driver
<armin76> -sound doesn't work
<hrw> armin76: but do they publish patches or NDA only?
<armin76> -obviusly no Xorg driver
<armin76> hrw: patches for what?
<armin76> for the kernel? they have a public git
<hrw> nice
<hrw> as this is nvidia I rather supposed 'give us all your body parts for patches' type of license
<prpplague> armin76: what do you like/dislike about the physcial board's features and layout?
<armin76> prpplague: i dislike missing sata :)
<armin76> the cpu doesn't have neon either
<armin76> but apart from that, its really complete
<armin76> takes 9 mins to build binutils vs 30m on the efika mx(imx515 800mhz)
<Martyn> nosse1 : Did you get an answer to your cross-compilation question?
<prpplague> armin76: ahh
<prpplague> armin76: what about the overall layout of the board? makes it easy to work with on desktop? and/or interface to?
<prpplague> armin76: you doing any custom hardware with it?
<lool> robclark: http://people.canonical.com/~lool/loop-mnt-do
<robclark> thx
<armin76> prpplague: hrm...yes, and no, not doing any custom hardware with it, i'm a distro dev, not hw dev :)
<nosse1_noob> Martyn: yes, thank you. I'm compiling semi-natively using the qemu chroot environment right now. Takes a while!
<Martyn> Yeah, cross-compiling is faster by far
<Martyn> I use a dual cpu, quad core nehalem system w/ hyperthreading enabled
<Martyn> 16 cores to distribute the compile means I generally get kernels in < 2min
<Martyn> (35 seconds being the record for a full make clean uImage modules modules_install
<nosse1_noob> *bah* I'm compiling on Dell laptop (Core2Duo @3.06G)
<Martyn> that means you can at least do make -j4
<Martyn> and that will speed things up anyway
<armin76> Martyn: thats not the ubuntu way! :P
<hrw> armin76: kernel in 2 or 20 minutes? this makes difference
<nosse1_noob> Does the HT scale into "make -j2"? I thought it didnt. That you could only specify the number of cores, not logical HT's?
<Martyn> nosse : -j only specifies the number of jobs...
<Martyn> as it turns out, yes .. compilation is a -great- test of hyperthreading
<Martyn> I get a very effective compile at -j16
<Martyn> (with eight cores)
<Martyn> if I was doing floating point.. then HT would totally not help
<nosse1_noob> Is there significant difference in the timing of -j16 and -j8 ?
<nosse1_noob> Because that would IMHO be profiling how well the HT works
<Martyn> Yep .. almost 1/3 the compile time :)
<prpplague> armin76: thanks for the info
<nosse1_noob> Impressive. I would it expect it to scale more or less linearly
<armin76> prpplague: for example i don't think a beagle is nice to work with on the desktop, i don't have one, but thats the feel it gives to me, too small...
<prpplague> armin76: yea
<prpplague> armin76: the tegra2 have any desktop case available?
<armin76> prpplague: nope
<Martyn> no
<Martyn> but it's easy enough to cobble together a case
<Martyn> mind you, the board is SIX INCHES on a side :)
<prpplague> armin76: does having a generic case of some type add anything to getting a dev board for you?
<Martyn> so it's not like putting it in a case would be very smart :)
<prpplague> Martyn: yea you can get some generic pactec or okwusa abs plastic cases
<prpplague> i know alot of software dev folks like to have boards in a case of sometype
<armin76> prpplague: i'd like to, yes
<zumbi> armin76: yab? -- yet another board? -- mami is going to kick you out from home :-P
<prpplague> armin76: not specifically targeted towards the tegra2 , but something like this http://www.okwusa.com/products/okw/interface-terminal.htm  , would that interest you ?
<zumbi> prpplague: is the case coming with some processing unit?
<prpplague> zumbi: yea
<zumbi> which one?
<prpplague> just discussion ATM
<armin76> prpplague: i guess
<prpplague> armin76: there are a number of other cases on the okwusa.com site, if you see one that catches your eye, i'd be curious
<armin76> prpplague: the one with aluminium looks nice :)
<prpplague> armin76: which one is that?
<armin76> prpplague: http://www.okwusa.com/products/okw/interface-terminal/zoom/zB4146106.jpg
<prpplague> armin76: ahh
<armin76> and i'd prefer a different color instead of white :)
 * Martyn really doesn't bother with cases
<Martyn> I just get a piece of wood (or ABS plastic) as a base, put stands w/ standoffs, and that's pretty much that
<prpplague> armin76: hehe, you can get, navy blue, fire engine red, explosive yellow, and hot pink
<prpplague> Martyn: yea that is pretty common
<Martyn> I do it so the dev boards won't get lost
<prpplague> hehe indeed
<prpplague> Martyn: i like to use laminated shelf boards, basically "extra shelf" boards you can buy at most hardware stores
<Martyn> They are -just- heavy enough that I don't use them
<Martyn> Generally I either use 5mm (1/4") plywood, or 1/4" ABS cut to size
<prpplague> Martyn: i like the shelves since i have on the bookshelf units that they go in, that way when i don't need the board, i simply put it in the bookshelv
<Martyn> HEH!  cute :)
<prpplague> Martyn: i notice you are in the #arduino channel
<prpplague> Martyn: you done anything with ubuntu on the beagleboard?
<hrw> re
<hrw> Martyn: 6.7" size is better as this is 17cm == mini-itx factor so very easy to get a case (but not necessary cheap)
<Martyn> prpplague : Yeah, I finished a karmic port .. then moved on to bigger fish
<Martyn> prpplague : The beagle is just too slow and clunky compared to the other boards here at work .. it kind of sits in the corner
<hrw> prpplague: can you share pictures of your 'unused devboards bookshelf'?
<davilla> anyone ever build arm-2009q1 from codesourcery native on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<davilla> native on arm that is.
<nosse1> Is there any difference between gcc compiled for ubuntu and the codesourcery (arm-none-linux-gnueabi) when compiling the kernel?
<armin76> davilla: may want to ask on #efika about that kind of experiments, not sure if they are using ubuntu or not, though...
<hrw> nosse1: you mean vanilla gcc/binutils/glibc contra CSL one?
<armin76> i think they do,  i may be wrong
<davilla> thx, armin76
<nosse1> hrw, I'm trying to cross build the kernel and for that I'm using the CSL version
<nosse1> I remember that theres a kernel option which is to enable the EABI -- I don't know what the alternative is
<armin76> nosse1: you don't have crosscompilers on ubuntu afaik
<armin76> nosse1: the alternative is OABI :)
<Martyn> armin76 : Yes there are .. just not for ARM :)
<Martyn> avr-gcc is an example ...
<Martyn> nosse1 : For a standard EABI compiler, use the toolchain provided by CodeSourcery
<hrw> Martyn: or build own
<Martyn> It has the latest vfp hard float support, and is an optimized toolchain.   the G++ toolchain is free
<nosse1> I need to recompile the kernel (Ubuntu Lucid), and doing it from qemu chroot takes *ages*
<nosse1> I hoped I could cross compile it using the CSL one
<Martyn> hrw : crosstool-ng is broken for EABI right now .. there are checkins coming from CodeSourcery to fix it, but for the moment it's easier to grab their precompiled toolchain
<armin76> Martyn: or use gentoo! :)
<hrw> Martyn: I usually do 'bitbake meta-toolchain' and have toolchain built
 * armin76 does crossdev $CHOST
<hrw> but thats due to my OE experience
<Martyn> hrw : It's the source for GCC that's broken (4.4) .. not the crosstools
<nosse1> Ah, so you're familiar with OE
<Martyn> Then again, I'm more sensitive to toolchain breakage at the moment, since i'm quite literally on the bleeding edge of ARM tech
<nosse1> hrw, we are trying to decide if we are going to use OE or Debian for our next product
<hrw> nosse1: yep, 6 years of using
<armin76> nosse1: ubuntu!
<nosse1> hrw, as you probably have heard from my complaining, I haven't had an easy introduction to ubuntu arm :)
<hrw> nosse1: OE gives you automation of building
<hrw> Debian/Ubuntu gives you bigger repository of software but also bigger storage requirements
<armin76> hrw: what about gentoo!
<hrw> my first LinuxPDA (Zaurus SL-5500) had 14.4MB for rootfs and we got X11 in it with pim and settings stuff (wifi/bt covered)
<hrw> armin76: never used
<hrw> armin76: as each gentoo build is different from other I prefer to not support it
<nosse1> we have a total NAND flash of 1G, so ubuntu lucid is fine
<Martyn> armin76 : gentoo on ARM is a huge PAIN IN THE BUTT
<Martyn> -heh-
<hrw> nosse1: one big ubifs on it?
<Martyn> build-from-source is not the best way to get customers happy.   gentoo is for people who are system performance fetishists :)
<nosse1> hrw, something like that
<nosse1> Martyn, in our product everything behind the end-user application will be hidden. The customer will not know (or care) which distro is running in the scenes
<hrw> Martyn: if you give customers rootfs + repository of packages they will not see that
<armin76> hrw: isn't the same with OE?
<Martyn> hrw : The way gentoo works, a repository of packages = a repository of source packages.  They get compiled every time
<Martyn> it's not like .ipk's, .deb's, or .rpm's
<nosse1> But the customer will need upgrades and security fixes, and apt-get fixes that in a very elegant way!
<Martyn> one of gentoo's base requirements is a full toolchain /must/ exist on the target system
<nosse1> So my personal choice (from experience with desktop Ubuntu) is to use Ubuntu on this target
<rsalveti> nosse1: I think this is something that ubuntu behaves better, with oe you'll need to build the repository/rootfs image and update it with your custom method
<hrw> bb in few
<nosse1> rsalveti, I agree. But my boss wont let me spend countless hours on this unless I am capable of getting my AM3517 up and running
<rsalveti> nosse1: haha, sure, but it seems that your bigger problem now is that your kernel is not booting fine yet
<rsalveti> and this is something that doesn't depends on which distro
<nosse1> hehe, yes, true
<rsalveti> nosse1: with oe you can rebuild the kernel easily because it's cross-compiled
<rsalveti> if you set up your cross-compile environment, you'll get the same speed, but can be a pain in the ass :-)
<rsalveti> oe sets up the cross compiler for you easily
<Martyn> As I was saying -- download CodeSourcery G++ lite, install it on your favorite multi-core X86 system, and use that
<Martyn> set ARCH=arm
<Martyn> set CROSS_COMPILE=(wherever you installed CodeSourcery)/bin/arm-eabi-none-
<rsalveti> yeah, I think this will be enough for you, until you get the kernel booting fine
<Martyn> and poof .. you're off to the races
<nosse1> Martyn, that's what I've done
<Martyn> (assuming you want an eabi toolchain)
<nosse1> Now it's on me: I'm trying to rebuild the kernel. Just need to shave off some config
<Martyn> I'm compiling with a thumb2-ee toolchain now .. eabi, and a pain in the butt
<nosse1> Martyn: I have the arm-none-linux-gnueabi- cross from CS. I can use that one, right?
<nosse1> And I need to enable the EABI setting in the kernel config, as well
<armin76> if you don't iirc ubuntu won't run on it
<nosse1> Ah. Because I was uncertain if I should download the arm-none-eabi vs. the arm-none-linux-gnueabi
<Martyn> nosse1 : That's the one
<nosse1> Martyn, sorry which? none-eabi or none-linux-gnueabi ?
<armin76> lol
<Martyn> gnueabi (it's the same)
<nosse1> Thanks!
<Martyn> it's just the triplet-name CodeSourcery chose when they created the toolchain
<nosse1> Isn't it because they have libc bundeled along with it? (Which the kernel ignores anyway)
<hrw> re
<nosse1> I got this while compiling: "ERROR: "__aeabi_uldivmod" [sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-wm8974.ko] undefined!"
<nosse1> Now, I can disable the driver alltogether, but is this related to the CSL cross compiler?
<hrw> nosse1: google should give answer - common problem it was
<nosse1> hehe - sorry, you're right
<hrw> nosse1: Debian gives you fixes and upgrades often faster then OE - amount of developers scales that
<prpplague> hrw: sorry i can't share a picture of the boards currently as most of them are covered under NDA
<nosse1> hrw, you mean debian as in the family of debian based distros, or literally debian
<hrw> nosse1: family
<prpplague> Martyn: i was curious about your beagleboard and arduino usage, since my trainer board for the beagle goes on sale this week
<nosse1> hrw, because we are cpnsidering debian, but we want to have a distro targeted for ARMv7, which lucid does
<hrw> prpplague: I was more interested of how they look as shelfs - boards can be blurred or even replaced by one color boxes
<Martyn> prpplague : We don't use the beagleboard for much
<Martyn> prpplague : It was just an early board we grabbed to evaluate the possibity of ARM as a server chip
<Martyn> prpplague : And I'm an avid AVR freak :)  I love teaching how to use them
<prpplague> Martyn: ahh, http://www.elinux.org/BeagleBoard_Trainer
<nosse1> Martyn, I used to work in Atmel :D I'm very familiar with AVRs...
<Martyn> NICE board
<hrw> have a nice rest of day
<prpplague> hrw: you leaving?
<prpplague> hrw: i'll see if i find time this weekend to take a picture
<hrw> prpplague: 20:10 here and I need to bath my kid
<prpplague> hrw: water hose works great
<hrw> then cartoon and put kid sleep etc
<hrw> prpplague: ;D
<prpplague> hrw|gone: later bud
<prpplague> Martyn: been looking for someone who has experience with both beagle and avr to tinkering around with the trainer board
<prpplague> Martyn: i.e. write some howtos and such
<Martyn> Oh ..
<Martyn> -heh-
<Martyn> I don't have the time, honestly.
<Martyn> Work absorbs most of my time, and the new hackerspace (www.austinhackerspace.org) takes up the rest
<prpplague> Martyn: ahh dandy you are in austin
<Martyn> yep
<Martyn> ojn is near me too
<prpplague> Martyn: well if i donated a few trainer boards to your hackerspace...........
<Martyn> prpplague : They would be very gladly accepted
<Martyn> prpplague : And a nice addition to our board shelf
<Martyn> prpplague : Where are you located?
<prpplague> dallas/ft.worth
<prpplague> Martyn: you working with canonical?
 * prpplague goes to meeting
<nosse1> Ush. Another kernel crash on target
<nosse1> I wonder if it would be cheaper to ship you guys an eval board? :o
<rsalveti> nosse1: what crash you had now?
<nosse1> [   39.828002] Unhandled fault: external abort on non-linefetch (0x1028) at 0xfa070004
<nosse1> [   39.835723] Internal error: : 1028 [#1]
<nosse1> The strange thing is that this kernel works fine when I compile it for OE
<rsalveti> nosse1: do you have the complete stack?
<rsalveti> nosse1: you mean, the same kernel source?
<nosse1> rsalveti, yes. I have the stack. Unless you want it, I want to retry another run here
<nosse1> rsalveti, yes the same source
<rsalveti> nosse1: does this happen while the kernel is booting or is when upstart is running and loading kernel modules?
<nosse1> rsalveti: during kernel boot
<nosse1> rsalveti: Since we talked yesterday, I discovered that there is a kernel package in lucid which should have support for AM3517. So I've decided to give that a go. And that's where I am
<rsalveti> nosse1: oh, ok
<nosse1> In a way, I'm shorter than yesterday, but I feel its more in the right direction
<rsalveti> nosse1: yeah, if you already have support with lucid kernel, for sure it's better to keep it than the original ti one
<rsalveti> but now you need to fix it :-)
<nosse1> :D
<hrw|gone> re
<hrw|gone> for few minutes
<hrw|gone> nosse1: kernel built with OE works but with other toolchain fails?
<nosse1> hrw|gone: Yes sort of. The kernel config is different as well, because the kernel config is "ubuntuized"
<rsalveti> oh, that could be the reason
<hrw|gone> nosse1: try ubuntu config with OE then
<rsalveti> yeah, if the toolchain is the same, you _need_ to get the same results :-)
<nosse1> Now I got another error: "uncompression error" after building an image
<nosse1> Strange. Because it was a make menuconfig; make thing which now fails
<nosse1> Are you guys doing any debugging with JTAG for any of the kits?
<hrw|gone> I am avoiding jtag as much as possible
<nosse1> hrw|gone, are you familiar with Arago or Ångström?
<nosse1> Because these are the OE spinoffs which TI endorse in their Linux SDKs
<nosse1> AFAIK Arago is a TI maintained version of Ångström
<hrw|gone> nosse1: Arago is OE spinoff. Angstrom is 'OE derived' distribution
<hrw|gone> I am one of Angstrom creators
<nosse1> Aha! I know it's a bit OT here: But why the OE derivation ?
<hrw|gone> OE is used to build many distributions. some of them were finished some time ago (OpenZaurus, Familiar, OpenSimpad, OpenBeagle etc), some still live (Angstrom, SlugOS, minimal, micro)
<DanaG> rcn-ee: you get a chance to try out suspend/resume?
<hrw|gone> micro is distribution made for really embedded devices - no package management on them, no /usr/ hierarchy etc
<nosse1> hrw|gone: I know I asked the q earlier, but would you base a production product on Ubuntu? The alternative is the one endorsed by TI, which is Arago then.
<hrw|gone> nosse1: angstrom is main distro in OE - supports most of devices, has support from few companies, few hw vendors uses it as a base for their BSP/SDK
<nosse1> I need to make a presentation to the SW team soon
<hrw|gone> nosse1: personally I would base on OE - easier to alter anything, select components and their versions then in debian and its derivatives
<nosse1> Yes I begin to agree, when looking at the number of hours I've logged just for getting the Ubuntu to run on my target
<nosse1> And the fact the Ubuntu compiles packages natively, scares some members of my team
<hrw|gone> nosse1: with quad core x86-64 you can build rootfs from scratch in few hours using OE (including toolchain, native tools etc).
<hrw|gone> sorry ubuntu guys
<nosse1> Yes. Cross compiling everything means we can build using our build farm.
<hrw|gone> at company for which I work now I have dual quadcore xeon as one buildmachine and quad i7 as second
<DanaG> I did find it a bit funny that there's a powerpc cross-compiler in the repos, but no ARM cross-compiler.
<nosse1> BUT: apt-get is one of the major reasons for considering deb/ubuntu. My knowledge about ipkg/opkg i limited, but I haven't heard exclusively good news about it
<hrw|gone> nosse1: OE can generate deb packages but I do not know how well tested was using apt repositories
<hrw|gone> nosse1: I know that rpm repositories worked but prefer to not touch it
<rsalveti> hrw|gone: we tested that when we worked with mamona, and did work quite fine
<rsalveti> we just weren't able to rebuild it from the package source
<nosse1> I tried rpm when working with a Freescale iMX (with LTIB). I dont want to go back to that
<nosse1> A package system is a must for us, since we have many individual teams working on different libraries/apps etc. It makes the actual release (building) process much simpler
<hrw|gone> nosse1: I worked with few companies which used OE. Most of time it was team with developers which worked on apps/libraries + 1-3 people which also worked on OE integration (so they wrote recipes for soft written by first group and admin company buildbot which gives results for whole team)
<nosse1> Yes, I don's say it isn't manageable during development. However, we also need to have a scheme for seamless upgrade by the end-user
<nosse1> And apt-get delivers that in a good way IMHO
<nosse1> So weird: Now I'm not able to even build a uImage which the kernel can boot from
<nosse1> This is getting stranger and stranger
<hrw> nosse1: still am3517?
<nosse1> yup
<nosse1> It hangs during uncompression.... Let's see: uboot load addr 0x82000000. Uimage loadaddr 0x80008000. Entry point 0x80008000
<hrw> decompressing linux......
<hrw> and thats all?
<nosse1> yes, unfortunately
<hrw> csl toolchain?
<nosse1> yes
<hrw> drop it and use OE one?
<nosse1> hrw, would it be too much for me to ask how? I mean urls to set it up, please
<nosse1> hrw, I have arago, but they are using the CSL as wee
<nosse1> s/wee/well/
<hrw> nosse1: OE wiki has 'Getting started' page, there are also some helping scripts
<hrw> http://gitorious.org/angstrom/angstrom-setup-scripts for example
<nosse1> I have a slight memory of something like "bitbake toolchain", right?
<hrw> "bitbake meta-toolchain" gives you tarball with toolchain
<nosse1> Should I pull OE or Å?
<hrw> Angstrom is in mainline OE
<nosse1> ah.
 * prpplague returns from meeting
<hrw> prpplague: wb
<prpplague> hrw: critter washed and to bed?
<hrw> sort of
<nosse1> hrw, so have I got it right if I say that Angstrom is a distro implementation which can be built by OE?
<hrw> yes
<prpplague> well, this just in, jury has ruled in favor of Novell in the SCO case
<nosse1> http://www.groklaw.net/
<hrw|gone> bye
<nosse1> bye
<nosse1> This is SO wierd. One kernel works (i.e. is willing to uncompress and start) while the other is not
<nosse1> The ONLY difference between those two is the enabling of CONFIG_SND!
<nosse1> ..but now I'm giving up
<nosse1> I'll see you guys tomorrow
<rsalveti> that's bad, luckly you'll get it running tomorrow
<nosse1> bye
#ubuntu-arm 2010-03-31
<NCommander> eggonlea: ping
<NCommander> GrueMaster: when was the last time we got a successful dove image build?
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder... can ARM boot from usb-cd? =P
<GrueMaster> NCommander: According to the logs, there was 20100330.1, but I'm not seeing that in cdimage (unless it was copied as 20100330).
<crimsun> GrueMaster: would you attach straces for the pa/dove bug, too?
<GrueMaster> And it may have been a manual build.  It looks like there is a lot of flux from the gtk library builds.
<eggonlea> NCommander: ack
<GrueMaster> crimsun: If you are referring to the permissions issue, it is also on babbage.
<NCommander> eggonlea: good morning
<eggonlea> DanaG: usb-cd? do you mean u-disk image or usb-cdrom?
<GrueMaster> except it has a problem with samples at 48000 instead of 44100.
<DanaG> I mean real USB CD drive.... or a U3 drive emulating one.  =P
<DanaG> You can replace the U3 thingy with an Ubuntu ISO.
<GrueMaster> at any rate, I'm busy fixing dinner and need to get back to the kitchen.
<DanaG> and I need to boot Ubuntu and work on some programming stuff.
<DanaG> rcn-ee: are there headers for your kernels?  I want to build the OMAP SDK stuff, but I need headers.
<DanaG> Fatal error in dependency resolver.  You can continue searching, but some solutions might be impossible to generate.
<DanaG> In solution <binutils:=2.20.1-3ubuntu1>;[binutils 2.20.1-3ubuntu2 -> {}];-90:  Unexpectedly non-broken dependency binutils 2.20.1-3ubuntu2 -> {}!                           (binutils 2.20.1-3ubuntu2 is not installed)
<DanaG> * binutils depends on binutils (>= 2.20.1-4) [UNAVAILABLE]
<crimsun> known issue
<DanaG> cool.
<DanaG> argh, stupid omap / sgx SDK.
<DanaG> Makes tons of assumptions... assumes you'll be using THEIR kernel, and tries to "make clean" on the install destination... when it doesn't exist yet!
<DanaG> And that build_sgx_modules.sh silently quits.
<DanaG>  /build/buildd/linux-ti-omap-2.6.33/drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)
<DanaG> weird... it's giving "no such device" for ALL g_* drivers.
<DanaG> weird... the ubuntu kernel won't see the CD drive part of the u3 drive.
<DanaG> Interesting... the ubuntu kernel DOES suspend successfully.
<DanaG> now... how do I wake it?
<DanaG> WOL doesn't work, and neither does the USER button.
<DanaG> beagle-ext4: clean, 67413/122640 files, 319977/483958 blocks (check deferred; on battery)
<DanaG> interesting... it thinks its on battery?
<DanaG> great, so it suspends.  now I can't wake it up.
<hrw> morning
<ndechesne1> amitk: i am not able to cross compile ubuntu-luci/ti-omap using CS arm-none-linux-gnueabi. well, kernel builds fine, but modules don't. i am using the config in the debian.ti-omap/config folder
<amitk> ndechesne1: what is your commandline to compile?
<ndechesne1> make modules
<ndechesne1> amitk: i have these failures: __aeabi_uldivmod undefined
<hrw> '__aeabi_uldivmod undefined' is very common
<amitk> ndechesne1: the in-kernel build system and the ubuntu kernel build system (for .deb packages) don't like each other.
<amitk> so assuming you are only looking for zImage and modules, here are the steps to follow
<amitk> cd <linux>; mkdir ../build; cp debian.ti-omap/config/config.common.ubuntu ../build/.config; ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux- make -j2 O=`pwd`/../build
<amitk> ndechesne1: ^^
<hrw> ndechesne1: look at http://cgit.openembedded.org/cgit.cgi/openembedded/tree/recipes/linux/linux-nokia800-2.6.21-osso71/1300-fix-gcc-4.3-false-modulo-optimization.patch.patch as example
<amitk> ndechesne1: change your CROSS_COMPILE argument as required
<ndechesne1> amitk: thx, let me try this
<lool> ndechesne1: Right, you want ARCH= and CROSS_COMPILE= on pretty much all make calls, even for make silentoldconfig or this kind of calls
<ndechesne1> lool: this, I know. I am guessing that I am using an older version of CS gcc. I am using 2009q3.
<amitk> ndechesne1: new is bad with CS toolchains IMHO
<amitk> ndechesne1: I use 2008q3
<ndechesne1> amitk: okay.... that is old ;-)
<amitk> ndechesne1: I prefer 'mature' :)
<hrw> one question then: which exactly toolchain Ubuntu Lucid uses on armel platform?
<amitk> hrw: gcc
<hrw> amitk: haha
<ndechesne1> amitk: gcc 4.4, right?
<hrw> amitk: gcc/binutils/glibc - which ver?
<amitk> lool: is the rmadison accurate for armel too?
<amitk> gcc | 4:4.4.3-1ubuntu1 |         lucid | amd64, i386
<amitk> binutils | 2.20.1-3ubuntu3 |         lucid | source, amd64, i386
<amitk> libc6 | 2.11.1-0ubuntu5 |         lucid | amd64, i386
<hrw> thx
<ndechesne1> amitk: it built with 2008q3. but that means that I am using gcc 4.3 to cross build.. which is not the official gcc version for 10.04...
<amitk> ndechesne1: I've only been bitten with new CS toolchains. I've never had the 2008q3 toolchain fail to work for me with our archive compiled rootfs.
<amitk> I only use it for local testing before an upload (for native compilation) though
<rsalveti> morning
<rsalveti> nosse1: any news today?
<nosse1> morning. No, it's easter preparations today. My family is leaving for a holiday
<rsalveti> oh, true :-)
<lool> amitk: No
<lool> amitk: ports are not listede in rmadison
<orbarron> hey all: I am seeing this error when trying to do a apt-get update from within lucid --> http://pastebin.com/QKQVXGUU
 * orbarron wondering if rootstock actually pulled down everything :-/
<prpplague> orbarron: i assume you exported the proxy settings you need
<orbarron> yes sir... first thing I did :D
<orbarron> wget
<orbarron> ahh... two solutions.. rootstock still needs proxy setting to be inserted or create a apt.conf and add proxy there
<Guest63825> hi all
<Guest63825> Anybody know, what's about ubuntu arm port to a different ARM architectures such as sharpdragon?
<prpplague> Guest63825: are you asking what does it take to get ubuntu-arm up and running on a qualcomm snapdragon?
<Guest63825> prpplague: yes
<armin76> make :D
<prpplague> Guest63825: the core portion of ubuntu-arm already supports cortex-a8 so there should be very little that needs to be done
<prpplague> Guest63825: to main issues you are going to run into with the snapdragon are lack of documentation as qualcomm isn't very interested in making that info available to the average developer
<Guest63825> prpplague: Thanks for your reply. I would like to buy arm netbook but is available only touch book manufactured by always innovation, which does not support native ubuntu installation, but I do not want netbook with limited functions like my communicator
<DanaG> Guest63825: that thing is based on BeagleBoard; about the only thing I haven't been able to do on beagleboard is video acceleration.
<prpplague> Guest63825: yea the touchbook is based on the omap3 series and supports ubuntu with no problems
<Guest63825> I recently read a forum about the touch book, guys use qemu for emulate x86 architecture and run ubuntu from their firmware
<Guest63825> i think it's not really powerfull solution for use sytem resourse
<Guest63825> prpplague: maybe i wrong?
<DanaG> Doesn't sound right to me.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and keep an eye on "Lenovo Skylight" and on Marvell "Armada".
<prpplague> Guest63825: uh that doesn't sounds right
<prpplague> Guest63825: you can run native ubuntu on omap3 and therefor any of the boards like beagle and touchbook
<armin76> prpplague: but sounds fun!
<prpplague> armin76: indeed
<prpplague> armin76: can't image why they were doing that
<armin76> i'm pretty sure they were using windows and not ubuntu :)
<prpplague> ahh
<Guest63825> indeed it looks like I was cruelly mistaken
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-01
<rcn-ee> Hey DanaG, nope i haven't written the dkms script for the sgx stuff yet, in theory it'll use ubuntu's ti-omap headers...
<DanaG> That'll be cool... even if we have to put the .run script in a specific place.
<DanaG> At least then it won't try to "make clean" in a workdir that doesn't exist! =þ
<rcn-ee> exactly....
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the ubuntu omap kernel seems to have some race condition with the musb_hdrc module...
<DanaG> sometimes it oopses, sometimes it works.
<rcn-ee> playing with 500.4, it's closer but still not ready.. ;)
<DanaG> And when it "works", trying to load g_anything gives "no such device"
<rcn-ee> that's with ubuntu's and not mine with the usb config change?
<DanaG> Right.
<rcn-ee> (which also makes it fun as the only way to tell, is "dmesg | grep gcc" )
<DanaG> Oh, and on Ubuntu, suspend works... but there's no way to resume.
<rcn-ee> sweet, it's closer...
<rcn-ee> does it respond to button press's for wakeup?
<DanaG> nope.
<DanaG> The only button I have is the "user" button.
<DanaG> I'll try it with a usb numpad right now...
<DanaG> But wake-on-lan from the asix didn't work.
<rcn-ee> argh, they disabled the otg port.. (only ehci on my c2..) ...
<DanaG> hmm, usb keyboard didn't wake it, either.
<rcn-ee> i think in suspend, the usb bus is taken down, so their might not be much hope in waking it up...
<DanaG> dang.
<DanaG> hmm, I should try to usb-wake the asix on one of my x86-based systems.
<rcn-ee> that would be an interesting comparsion...
<rcn-ee> i know some bios have a 'usb wake' option, we really dont' have those type of options on arm..
<DanaG> And there's no ACPI here, either.
<DanaG> And no /sys/firmware/anything
<rcn-ee> exactly...  there is also a spi/i2c bus on the expansion port, one of those might be able to help wake it up..
<DanaG> argh, stupid pm-utils... brought down the interface.
<DanaG> er wait
<DanaG> nope, the netbook just brought usb down.
<DanaG> Interestingly enough, the USB hub stays powered with beagle in suspend.
<rcn-ee> not sure... 50/50 that could just be the external power supply..
<DanaG> interesting... on the netbook, with usb-wake enabled, it always re-wakes a few moments after suspend.
<rcn-ee> i think i found the otg problem, CONFIG_USB_GPIO_VBUS was moved to an external module...
<rcn-ee> so the hardware works, just got to figure out what's missing in arm.. (hopefully it's not hte acpi routines)
<DanaG> weird... usb wake applies even with nic not plugged in.  Must be the webcam doing it.
<rcn-ee> i think usb wake, starts the pc with any activity on the bus..
<rcn-ee> okay uploaded a working 500.4 to my testing location, amitk isn't going to like my one revert..  planning tomorrow to figure out why the dss2 config isn't working properly..
<DanaG> FATAL: Error inserting gpio_vbus (/lib/modules/2.6.33-500-omap/kernel/drivers/usb/otg/gpio_vbus.ko): No such device
<DanaG> oh wait... forgot to actually dpkg -i
<DanaG> nope, still same.
<DanaG> weird... having beagle plugged into usb is hanging lsusb on the host.
<DanaG> Also weird: asix isn't sending any packets to the network!
<rcn-ee> strange... my asix works..
<DanaG> Mine only works if I unplug it and replug it.
<DanaG> It's the 3-in-one usb+ethernet thingy.
<DanaG> If I boot with it connected, it doesn't work -- it only works once I disconnect and reconnect the hub from the EHCI port.
<DanaG> That IS weird... asix isn't seeing any incoming packets, either.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ports/+bug/462796
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 462796 in linux-ports (Ubuntu) "asix based Apple USB Ethernet device drops periodically (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> That really IS highly strange.
<kblin> DanaG: is that a revC4 or a revC3?
<DanaG> C4.
<kblin> I see, nm then :)
<hrw> morning
<hrw> XorA: you here?
<XorA> hrw: I am now
<hrw> XorA: customer with ubuntu wish?
<XorA> just being nosy
<XorA> this is even quieter than #angstrom :-D
<hrw> depends
<hrw> looks like it is more US timezone
<XorA> hrw: you doing ubuntu stuff these days?
<hrw> got some query on that
<amitk> beginnings of a 4 day easter holiday here in EU
 * XorA is in the EU and not on hols :-(
<amitk> (holidays start tomorrow, mind you)
<amitk> and the ubuntu archive is frozen for beta-2, so no new uploads, so people catching their breath
<amitk> doing laundry and so forth
<XorA> heh
<Mikeinaus> Hi - are there any Cortex M3 programmers in here??
<Martyn> Hey all...
<Martyn> what's the correct task to create the full server install?
<Martyn> I just tried 'server' and it sort of falls over and dies
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-02
<NCommander> eggonlea: you around?
<eggonlea> NCommander, yes.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-04-04
<nosse1> This is the URL for the Lucid kernel with the arm branches, right: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git
<nosse1> Where can I get the .config file for the Lucid ti-omap kernel?
<nosse1> I.e. when I check out the Ubuntu lucid kernel (on the ti-omap branch), is the config entirely found in debian.ti-omap/config/config.common.ubuntu?
<nosse1> Because I have no idea of how to convert the debian/* config scheme into a .config which I can use...
<DanaG> there should be a file /boot/config-2.6.33-500-omap file in the data file.
<nosse1> DanaG, I don't have a running system, so I cannot get the boot file. Hmm. But I can pry it out of the binary release file
<crimsun> eh? just look in the right branch
<crimsun> a couple ways: 1) git checkout --track -b ti-omap remotes/origin/ti-omap; 2) http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=tree;f=debian.ti-omap/config;h=e8112097747fd67e71b88c4e738ce68704cb663e;hb=refs/heads/ti-omap
<crimsun> ^^^ nosse1
<nosse1> crimsun, yes I have that branch checked out. How does ubuntu compile the config from the debian.ti-omap/config files? concat them?
<nosse1> Or, I'm actually more interested in learning how to generate the .config file using debian/rules.
<nosse1> Ubuntu has some config/build layer built build upon the kernel source which I haven't figured out how to use
<crimsun> see the rules file.
<Fatih`> Hi
<Fatih`> I have a davicom usb to ethernet adapter, it causes problem, i'm not able to connect to the internet
<Fatih`> is there any vay to download packages from my regular pc and install it on the beagleboard ?
<Fatih`> i need to install octave from the repo
#ubuntu-arm 2011-03-28
<TheUni> rsalveti: ping
<lil_pete> hey guys can somebody explain to me how opengl works / is supposed to work when combined with framebuffer-drivers? (nvidia tegra board)
<ppisati> GrueMaster: ping
<GrueMaster> ppisati: pong
<ppisati> GrueMaster: LP#586386
<ppisati> bug 586386
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586386 in linux-ti-omap4 "Kernel should hand over all cmdline args to the init environment" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/586386
<ppisati> the option is there, but it doesn't spwan any getty at boot
<ppisati> maverick, omap4
<GrueMaster> Not sure, but I think that was fixed.
<ppisati> GrueMaster: ok, move it to fix-released then
<GrueMaster> Need to double check with ogra.
<ppisati> GrueMaster: but in my case, if i don't add the tty[OS]2 in /etc/init, i don't get any console
<GrueMaster> ogra_: ^^^
<ppisati> GrueMaster: bug 672635
<GrueMaster> That's a different issue I believe.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 672635 in linux-ti-omap4 "enable CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672635
<ppisati> the same, the option is there
<GrueMaster> And I tested it.
<ppisati> k, -> fix released
<ppisati> btw, do we the datasheet for these chips?
<GrueMaster> I wouldn't know.
<robclark> rsalveti, is drivers/gpu/pvr moving in to kernel tree?  Or did I misunderstand?
<rsalveti> robclark: not for ubuntu, we're still working as a separated module
<robclark> ahh, ok.. so same as before
<rsalveti> robclark: don't know if the ti android kernel maintainers are planning to push that upstream
<rsalveti> probably not
<robclark> it isn't really upstreamable..
<rsalveti> yeah, so it'll probably stay as it is now
<robclark> but it is quite convenient to have it not as out-of-tree
<robclark> (the only thing I like about android kernel)
<GrueMaster> Only thing?  How about...er...ok I'll give you that one.  :P
<michaelh1> Hi there.  Sorry for the newbie question, but I have a netboot/NFS root setup and I'd like to build my own Panda kernel with the right things compiled in.  Where should I start?
<michaelh1> (I need the Ubuntu kernel to get the command line MAC address setting)
<GrueMaster> The easiest way to start is to use the Ubuntu kernel config and change the settings you need.  Then everything else will just work.
<michaelh1> GrueMaster: thanks.  So I start with kernel.org/.../ubuntu-maverick.git on the omap4 branch?  Where does the .config live?
<GrueMaster> Not sure.  I only do image testing.  rsalveti?
<GrueMaster> You could also look up the ubuntu kernel build process on the wiki.
<GrueMaster> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/
<rsalveti> michaelh1: do you need the maverick one?
<rsalveti> or nattys?
<michaelh1> rsalveti: sorry, natty.  Typo.
<rsalveti> michaelh1: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git;a=summary
<rsalveti> branch ti-omap4
<michaelh1> rsalveti: I'd like to use the Linaro one but I need a fixed MAC address.  I haven't/didn't want to open that can of worms...
<rsalveti> michaelh1: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git;a=blob;f=debian.ti-omap4/config/config.common.ubuntu;h=f3d9425065695f7698f71d4222d5427268abe551;hb=refs/heads/ti-omap4
<rsalveti> the config file
<michaelh1> rsalveti: OK.  Copy that to .config, make oldconfig, make menuconfig
<rsalveti> michaelh1: yup
<michaelh1> rsalveti: what's the story with using the full 1 GB of RAM these days?
<rsalveti> michaelh1: still not fixed I believe, but didn't test with latest one yet
<michaelh1> OK.  Can I use more than 460 MB?
<rsalveti> I remember the issue was still there at the time of rc6, rc7
<rsalveti> 768 should be ok
<michaelh1> mem=768 or some type of split mem=460, mem=256@xyz?
<rsalveti> if you're not using any gst with ducati
<rsalveti> michaelh1: the split is to leave some mem to ducati
<rsalveti> you can just use 768 directly if you're not using it
<michaelh1> Ah.  These are headless so I'll drop it.
<michaelh1> Sorry again.  git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git has completed.  'git branch' only lists master.  How do I select the ti-omap4 branch?
<rsalveti> michaelh1: git remote -a should list the remote branches
<rsalveti> then just give git branch ti-omap4 remotes/origin/ti-omap4
<rsalveti> and with --track if you still want to use pull on it
<michaelh1> Ah, success.  Thanks.  For some reason git 1.7.1 (Maverick) doesn't have git remote -a.
<michaelh1> rsalveti: is this written up somewhere?  Otherwise I'll blog it so I remember it...
<rsalveti> michaelh1: don't know if it's posted somewhere already, just blog it :-)
<michaelh1> rsalveti: will do
<michaelh1> Hmm.  All of my PandaBoards end up with the same MAC address of 72:b9:94:3b:51:04
<rsalveti> michaelh1: you can change that by a module parameter or by changing using normal debian tools
<michaelh1> rsalveti: the old .macaddr module parameter has gone away.  I'm doing NFS root with no uInitrd so it has to be done in the kernel.
<rsalveti> I think the parameter is still working with our kernel
<michaelh1> rsalveti: the code for smsc95xx.macaddr=xxx is gone.  There seems to be something re: USBNET_PLATDATA_FLAG__USE_MAC but I'm still tracking it down...
<michaelh1> rsalveti: the function smsc95xx_is_macaddr_param() is gone as is the module parameter macaddr in drivers/net/usb/smsc95xx.c
<rsalveti> michaelh1: yeah, it's applied but then reverted: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git;a=commitdiff;h=4c35e56b6bd6a8f372e24c4ed21dc4bce6e7c444;hp=497525b16697ed40b8e4c2bcc2b634472f6a663d
<michaelh1> Huh, not the most useful comment.  Once you've got userspace you can probably fix this.
<rsalveti> michaelh1: hm, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git;a=commitdiff;h=6114ac31d9805956f6115d4eceba78edd03a8792;hp=321610a00ebdfacc6df4c7537626ab03ec0278b5
<rsalveti> it should be "unique"
<rsalveti> at least with our latest kernel
<GrueMaster> The trick is to see if it is persistent & unique.
<michaelh1> OK.  Same uImage, different boards.  Here's board 1: [    6.402801] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0: eth0: register 'smsc95xx' at usb-ehci-omap.0-1.1, smsc95xx USB 2.0 Ethernet, 72:b9:94:3b:51:04
 * michaelh1 swaps boards
<michaelh1> [    7.566955] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0: eth0: register 'smsc95xx' at usb-ehci-omap.0-1.1, smsc95xx USB 2.0 Ethernet, 72:b9:94:3b:51:04
<rsalveti> so it's not working :-)
<GrueMaster> Well, not to the depth required.  Not sure how it is getting this data, but if it is using something from the cpu that is burned in at wafer fab time, it could be unique to each wafer.
<GrueMaster> Not as rare in a multiplatform deployment, but still enough for normal usage.
<rsalveti> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git;a=commitdiff;h=321610a00ebdfacc6df4c7537626ab03ec0278b5;hp=ed89bb009173a8a4bf0567311e616a6100b1353f
<michaelh1> Yip.  I see in struct platform_async_platform_data panda_async_pdata_map that it refers to usb1/1-1/1-1.1 and this seems to be usb1/1-1/1-1.0
<michaelh1> Hacking it and setting .device_path = "usb1/1-1/1-1.0" gives unique MAC addresses...
<GrueMaster> Heh.  I'd like to see them use 00-00-36 as the starting mac address.
<michaelh1> Hmm?  It's currently in the 80:xxx series which are private...
<GrueMaster> (sorry, was looking at the ieee mac oui database.  That was for Atari.  </geek-moment>)
<michaelh1> Heh.  Disregard the above - I've now broken it as the MAC addresses are now random.  It seems the 1.1 was right, but the addresses are not unique.
<rsalveti> michaelh1: makes sense, now why die_id is the same for all your pandas I'm not sure
<michaelh1> I just printed out the die ID and they're identical: 1b95c d00f0451 1140 0 (four hex words)
<michaelh1> tap_base is fc002000.  Is that correct?
<michaelh1> Huh, id.c seems to be wrong.  According to the TRM, the DIE ID is at 208, 20C, 210, and not 218, 21c, 220.  It's actually reading the product ID which is why it's consistent.
<rsalveti> michaelh1: cool
<michaelh1> Right, I have a hack-around.  I can't find the die ID in the OMAP3 manual to see if it's always been wrong.
<michaelh1> Huh.  The die IDs are a6caea0 0 105e0023 300f0 and a6caea0 0 105e0023 300f0 so only id_2 is unique...
<michaelh1> Hmm.  mem=768M causes a halt at early boot: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/586652/
<rsalveti> michaelh1: weird, let me check the options
<michaelh1> I have: "console=tty0 console=ttyO2,115200n8  root=/dev/nfs earlyprintk fixrtc nocompcache vram=0 mem=768M ip=dhcp"
<rsalveti> I also have mem=768M@0x80000000 but not using the latest kernel, still 2.6.38-1206-omap4
<rsalveti> and here it's working fine, let me upgrade it
<michaelh1> Does it interact with u-boot any?
<michaelh1> mem=512M works, mem=520M doesn't, u-boot claims 512 MB of RAM
<rsalveti> hm, maybe your x-loader?
<michaelh1> I'll replace MLO and u-boot and see what happens...
<rsalveti> I believe we're using latest linaro's u-boot
#ubuntu-arm 2011-03-29
<michaelh1> Ah, that fixes it.
 * michaelh1 tries 768M...
<rsalveti> michaelh1: hm, what x-loader and u-boot were you using before?
<michaelh1> 2010.11?
<michaelh1> u-boot now claims 1 GB of memory
<TheUni> rsalveti: are you still around?
<rsalveti> TheUni: hey, yes
<TheUni> rsalveti: great
<TheUni> rsalveti: one of our devs has done some mangling of the packages, i'd like to ask you a few questions if you don't mind
<rsalveti> TheUni: sure
<TheUni> rsalveti: basically, we have lots of packages. we would much prefer to condense them down into something like xbmc and xbmc-data...
<TheUni> but i'm not sure what policy dictates
<rsalveti> TheUni: what are the packages you currently have?
<rsalveti> and what are they for?
<TheUni> for example, we have some event-clients. each client is a separate binary. for ex, a bin for a ps3 remote control.
<TheUni> in the past, we've split these out into one package per binary. so xbmc-eventclients-ps3, xbmc-eventclients-java, etc
<TheUni> we would much prefer to just install all of these along with xbmc. but not if it would be denied by ubuntu policy
<rsalveti> TheUni: well, actually there's nothing wrong for having one major package for it, the only issue is that to use one of them you'll bring all dependencies
<TheUni> rsalveti: well in this case, you can't use the clients without xbmc anyway. so it's kinda moot.
<rsalveti> I mean, for eventclients-java for example, java is probably necessary
<rsalveti> if java is already a dependency for xbmc, then makes no much sense
<TheUni> oh, i see
<TheUni> yea, understood.
<TheUni> but it was my understanding (please correct me if i'm wrong) that in general, the debian policy is to split packages for each functional binary.
<rsalveti> package split makes more sense in the dependency level than just functionality speaking
<TheUni> yes, in that example, it would make sense.
<rsalveti> in the best case yes, but if you're creating tons of packages with just small binaries, you could just create one major one
<rsalveti> if the dependencies are quite all the same
<TheUni> ok
<TheUni> yep, makes perfect sense. I'll have a look at the binaries and see. we'll construct packages based on that and no extras and see how things look
<TheUni> *have a look at the deps
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> TheUni: do you have any other updates regarding the gles support on xbmc?
<TheUni> rsalveti: gles is fully supported. still just a matter of getting it packaged
<rsalveti> I remember topfs2 had something working, but unfortunately still didn't check
<rsalveti> TheUni: oh, that's nice, good to know
<rsalveti> TheUni: already at trunk?
<TheUni> rsalveti: yep. it's used on the ipad port.
<rsalveti> awesome, natty is finally working with gles and 2.6.38, should be able to try it once I get some free time
<TheUni> great
<Amaranth> dang, the HDMI KVM switch I got doesn't seem to forward EDID info
<GrueMaster> Amaranth: I have the same problem with my 5 port HDMI switch.  Have to make sure the switch is on the system I need before waking up the system.
<michaelh1> rsalveti: the code in id.c in linux-linaro-2.6.28 is correct both re: OMAP4 die ID and how to set a MAC address.
<Amaranth> ah, right
<Amaranth> I hope the autoswitch thing on this doesn't try to outsmart me
<Amaranth> dang, it does
<Amaranth> at least moving my rootfs to a usb stick worked correctly, my read speeds are now 11.9MB/s average according to palimpest instead of 1MB/s or whatever the SD card gives
<Amaranth> hrm, E-EDID checksum failed
<Amaranth> easily solution for that, I put other devices on the HDMI KVM so the panda can get its own direct connection
<rbelem> rsalveti, ping
<ogra_> wohoo, karmic EOL !
<hrw> so no more support for armv6 even
<ogra_> yeah, finally
<lilstevie> :o
 * ogra_ likes to have a clear set of supported bits 
<lilstevie> heh
<Lopi> it's a sad day ;(
<ogra_> ??
<Lopi> karmic EOL
<Lopi> I have an armv6 device ;p
<hrw> Lopi: use debian then
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> use debian for evverything thats not v7
<ppisati> ogra_: do we have the datasheet for omap4&c?
<ogra_> ppisati, i dont think we have the full one, what bits do you need, ndec should be able to get you access
<ogra_> btw, ndec did you meet ppisati already ? he is our new arm kernel guy
<lool> Lopi: Note that karmic was only support for 18 months on ARM anyway  :-)
<lilstevie> I'm glad that I updated from a v6 device to the hummingbird
<ppisati> ogra_: well, from time to time i would find it handy to have a reference with regs, bits, etcetc
<sebjan> ppisati: public TI omap4 specs are available here: http://focus.ti.com/general/docs/wtbu/wtbudocumentcenter.tsp?templateId=6123&navigationId=12037 - see in section "Technical Documents"
<sebjan> ppisati: the TRM probably contains most of the info you are looking for
<ppisati> sebjan: cool, thanks
<sebjan> np
<ndec> ogra_: hi. no haven't met ppisati
<ndec> ppisati: hi!
<ppisati> ndec: hi! :)
<ndec> ppisati: nice to meet you ;-)
<ndec> ppisati: have you discussed with sebjan, he is the kernel guy on our end
<ppisati> ndec: nope, just got in touch with him
<ppisati> ndec: so, you and sebjan are from... Linaro? TI?
<ndec> ppisati: TI, both.
<GrueMaster> ogra_: It looks like the images are being rebuilt.  Can you make sure headless is added to the rebuild mix?
<ogra_> asked cjwatson
<ogra_> but i think he works down the crontab entries anyway
<GrueMaster> ok
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Does/will the headless image autodetect between serial console and kvm?
<ogra_> no
<GrueMaster> Serial only?  Ok.
<ogra_> i was wondering if we should add a boot-no-serial.scr by default that you can copy over boot.scr
<ogra_> to make switching back and forth easy
 * ogra_ finds the need for mkimage pretty annoyong
<ogra_> (or so ... cant type today)
<GrueMaster> Not a bad idea.  Would need to add a default environment to uboot so the user can just run it.
<ogra_> rsalveti, thanks for confirming the cpuinfo stuff
<rsalveti> ogra_: np
<GrueMaster> ogra_: What was the environment setting used before launching minicom?  TERM=vt100?
<ogra_> GrueMaster, i would really recommend screen
<ogra_> screen /dev/ttyUSB0 115200
<GrueMaster> I know, just adding a warning to the wiki for minicom purists.
<ogra_> to exit it ctrl+a+k
<ogra_> vt100 or vt102 or posix will work
<GrueMaster> I'm using byobu and finding it works rather well.
<ogra_> ah, never used byobu
<GrueMaster> It is a window manager for screen.  Quite handy.
<ogra_> i know what it is, i just never used it
<ogra_> as i dont use tabbed terminal windows
<ogra_> but i know they exist ;)
<GrueMaster> Check http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/ARM/Headless and see what you think.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, thats not what i meant :)
<GrueMaster> ??
<GrueMaster> What did I miss?
<ogra_> after zcat'ing your SD card, plug it out and in again and copy boot-no-serial.scr over the boot.scr file
<ogra_> thats rather what i meant
<ogra_> (but we dont have that file atm, thats post beta stuff)
<GrueMaster> That only works if you have a linux host system.  My method will work regardless of host os.
<ogra_> its vfat ;)
<GrueMaster> (granted, Ubuntu Linux is preferred).
<ogra_> will work on every system
<ogra_> the idea behind having that file was exactly that you dont have to type any commands like mkimage or even something at the u-boot prompt
<ogra_> i.e. that if you want a minimal system with framebuffer you dont need to have serial at all
<ogra_> GrueMaster, but anyway, we dont have that file yet, remove these lines
<GrueMaster> done
<ogra_> and can we put healessInstall in the right namespace please
<GrueMaster> So, why were the images rebuilt?
<GrueMaster> ?
<ogra_> oem-config changes
<GrueMaster> ok
<GrueMaster> ??? re:  <ogra_> and can we put healessInstall in the right namespace please
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall is the page we use for the netbook images ... we will have OMAPNattyInstall for natty (linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP)
<ogra_> sorry, took a min to collect the existing links
<GrueMaster> Why?  The procedure has not changed between Maverick & Natty.
<ogra_> errata have and it might change in O
<GrueMaster> And I would assume the Headless image install won't change over time.
<ogra_> in any case you should (like all the download pages) just link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<ogra_> and link the headless install from there
<ogra_> while i think you could drop the release name you need to have the subarch name in the namespace
<ogra_> we will likely produce mx51 images for the community that will work different (due to HW differences)
<ogra_> and if we get dove back we will have another way of using it
<GrueMaster> I honestly didn't know https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP existed.  I was going off of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall as that was all you gave me in the past.
<ogra_> OMAP is linked from each and every dowbnload page we have
<GrueMaster> Will make changes.
<ogra_> thanks :)
<ogra_> we should possibly discuss the concept at UDS over a beer or so if you feel like
<ogra_> in the past the install methid changed with every release we had ArchReleasenameBoard for all past images
<ogra_> i agree that if the install procedure doesnt change we should probably change that
<ogra_> with preinstalled everything got easier ;)
<GrueMaster> Will https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPNattyHeadlessInstall work?  Maybe we should use more subdirectories in the tree, like <ARCH>/<Release>/<Image>
<GrueMaster> Or  <ARCH>/<Platform>/<Release>/<Image>
<ogra_> that would work, though after your comment above i wonder if we actually should have the release name in it
<ogra_> OMAPHeadlessInstall seems sufficient
<GrueMaster> So  <ARCH>/<Platform>/<Image>
<ogra_> where is persia if you need him :P
<GrueMaster> I would prefer to have some subdirectory structure for readability.
<ogra_> he surely has pros and cons for exactly that ;)
<ogra_> somewhere to copy/paste them
<GrueMaster> I.e. Arm/Omap/HeadlessInstall
<GrueMaster> We can fix this later before release.
<ogra_> well, do as you like but keep them consistent
<GrueMaster> Ok.  I'll add a task to confer with the grand master and come up with a standard.  :P
<ogra_> heh
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Ok, made some changes to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP for headless.  Also minor reformatting overall.  Check it over and give me some feedback.
<ogra_> looks ok for now
<ogra_> "No keybourd"
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ perfers keybelts to bourds :P
<ogra_> GrueMaster, "that can be configured and controlled via serial console", probably "have to be..." since we dont offer any other way yet ?
<GrueMaster> I think I would rather leave it and add the feature post beta.  It will only take 5-10 minutes to add the feature, less time than rewording the instructions, then reverting back.
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> no objections
<ogra_> well, looks ok to me
<GrueMaster> And even if the system is currently configured only via serial, it will still support keybord, mouse, and monitor post-install.
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> and you still can edit boot.scr, its just more effort
<ogra_> GrueMaster, can you please default to the zcat method on the headless page (so we have consistency and dont waste gigs of space on users disks)
<GrueMaster> No.  I have had too many issues with that method, as it doesn't allow for buffered writes on SD compatible boundaries.
<ogra_> and we should also add the screen line to use (and how to get out of screen again afterwards) oem-config in minicom looks really shitty
<ogra_> sorry, but i dont get what issues you have still
<GrueMaster> I would prefer to have a more stable method.
<ogra_> and nobody has proven that there are actual issues
<GrueMaster> I have had these issues on all but two of my SD cards.
<ogra_> i have exactly met one person here that in the end admitted that he wasnt sure it was the issue
<ogra_> please make dd optional
<ogra_> feel free to blame me if someone comes around who actually has issues with it
<ogra_> i really dont want to add 10min of uncompressing and 2G of wasted diskspace to the process
<GrueMaster> I'll experiment with a zcat|dd pipe.  I would rather have the best experience overall.
<ogra_> thats what just struck me as well
<ogra_> why not just pipe them together
<GrueMaster> Might even recommend a simple tool to flash the sd card with.
<ogra_> if i get to it before release i'll add a pipe to usb-imagewriter
 * ogra_ has that long on his list but with low prio
<GrueMaster> Ugh.
<ogra_> ??
<GrueMaster> I don't like that utility much personally.
<ogra_> you also know how to use dd :)
<ogra_> gunzip ubuntu-netbook-10.10-preinstalled-netbook-armel+<omap image>.img.gz| sudo dd bs=4M of=/dev/<device name>
<ogra_> that line might work
<GrueMaster> Actually, I have a script I use now.  Saves having to type all the dd crap.
<ogra_> oh, another typo ...
<ogra_> 11.04, not 10.10 in the image name ;)
<ogra_> GrueMaster, actually the above command looks better than the zcat variant, i have supported plenty of people that messed up the single quotes from the sh -c
<GrueMaster> There.  Fixed the wiki.
<ogra_> the note ablow should be bigger and bold
<GrueMaster> Picky picky.
<ogra_> and there should be a note somewhere that you should really really write to the raw device and not a partition
<ogra_> thats the most common failure i have seen yet
<ogra_> ah, we have it in MaverickInstall
<GrueMaster> See how this looks.  I added bold to the note to make it stand out without getting larger, and added the raw device info.
<ogra_> yeah, better
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Ok, reformatted the minicom section and added screen
<rbelem> rsalveti, ping
<ogra_> GrueMaster, looks cool !
 * GrueMaster twiddles thumbs while waiting for new image builds to post.
<micahg> what do I need to test an armel image on an imx51?
<ScottK> First you'd need us to have such an image.
<micahg> ScottK: I signed up to test xubuntu on arm
<ScottK> AFAIK no mx.51 images exist at the moment.  ogra_ and I are going to work on it next week.
<micahg> oh, hmm
<ScottK> You'd need to have some mx.51/53 device.
<micahg> ScottK: ok, so I guess I'm off the hook for that testing
<micahg> at least until beta 2
<ScottK> Hopefully we get it sorted before the.
<ScottK> n
<ScottK> micahg: What device do you have for testing?
<micahg> ScottK:  I have an efika mx
<ScottK> micahg: smarttop or smartbook?
 * ScottK has smarttop.
<micahg> ScottK: I have both actually
<ScottK> Ah.  Cool.
<micahg> but I have no idea how to test an ISO on either
<ScottK> The reports I've heard is that the linaro kernel we have works OK with smarttop, not so much with smartbook, but maybe you can test.
<ScottK> All work for next week.
<micahg> yeah, I'll have to find my restore SD card before I start trying that
 * stgraber finally received his pandaboard !
<stgraber> I now have more ARM boards and devices than x86 (2x beagle + 1x panda + 1x smarttop + 1x n900)
<GrueMaster> Is that all?  :P
 * GrueMaster has lots of dev systems, but no toys (i.e. smarttop/smartbook, n900, etc).
<stgraber> I like toys, especially useful toys like the n900 :)
<GrueMaster> Closest I have to a toy is my Droid 2 global, but I don't want to hack it.
<rbelem> GrueMaster, ping
<GrueMaster> rbelem: pong
<rbelem> GrueMaster, i need your help :-)
<GrueMaster> ok.  What can I do for you?
<rbelem> GrueMaster, do you have some free time to test kubuntu-mobile omap4 images?
<GrueMaster> Release testing?  Sure, after I do the normal images.
<GrueMaster> Shouldn't be too difficult to get them tested.  I have the hardware.
<rbelem> GrueMaster, yup
<rbelem> GrueMaster, thank you very much :-)
<GrueMaster> Not a problem. (personally I am a closet fan of KDE)  :P
<rbelem> :-D
 * rbelem hugs GrueMaster 
#ubuntu-arm 2011-03-30
<AaronMick> I'm in the process of getting one of those Sylvania 7" netbooks that CVS sold on black friday. It has a 300mhz ARM processor, 128mb ram, 2gb HD. Has anyone had any luck with ubuntu on it?
<prpplague> AaronMick: its a via arm processor, or atleast the ones i got were
<prpplague> AaronMick: its pretty easy getting generic linux up an running, no clue about ubuntu
<AaronMick> prpplague: I'm not sure what processor it really is, since I'm seeing a 1.2ghz arm processor, a 400mhz, and a 300mhz. I'll have to wait to find out.
<rsalveti> prpplague: what type of arm?
<rsalveti> prpplague: armv5?
<AaronMick> prpplague: It's running Windows CE, and its said to be HORRIBLY slow. I'm hoping a juice-up with linux will help with the speed.
<AaronMick> heres what I know about it:
<AaronMick> * Processor Clock Speed: 300M MHz
<AaronMick> * Processor/Manufacturer: WM
<AaronMick> * Processor Model: VIA-ARM VT8500
<prpplague> rsalveti: via VT8500
<prpplague> rsalveti: ARM926EJ-S
<prpplague> i have about dozen variations of the sylvania unit
<rsalveti> yeah, maybe debian
<prpplague> AaronMick: you probably can run a nice variation of angstrom
<rsalveti> yeah, angstrom would fit fine
<prpplague> AaronMick: i mainly purchased them to remove the MB and replace with either a beagle or panda
<AaronMick> I read on the ubuntu forums that there is no BIOS so installing a OS is difficult, if not impossible.
<prpplague> AaronMick: hehehehe
<prpplague> AaronMick: no not impossible, not even difficuly
<AaronMick> How would you go about doing it? I'm more familiar with PC's with BIOS's that you can boot and install from
<prpplague> AaronMick: i had linux booting on the sylvania in about 10 minutes
<prpplague> http://gitorious.org/linux-on-via-vt8500
<prpplague> AaronMick: but if you aren't familiar with embedded linux, there is a learning curve
<AaronMick> I'm up for a challenge.
<prpplague> AaronMick: but an augen instead if you can get one, and join the #didj channel, more support and co-development, via is pretty much dead to open source
<prpplague> AaronMick: techincally so is magic eyes, but there is more of a community
<prpplague> AaronMick: http://www.elinux.org/Augen_eGo:_OE-A730_to_OE-A733
<prpplague> AaronMick: http://computerpartsdirect.us/augen-ego-oea736-akarm-arm926ak7802-248mhz-64mb-2gb-7-netboo-p-18868.html?zenid=00b848a5384a821ec4848e2ab993b8a3
<GrueMaster> Damn.  Something is not right with the omap4 images.  http://members.dsl-only.net/~tdavis/panda-20110328.jpg is what it looks like on first boot.  No oem-config, mega-interlacing.
<GrueMaster> Reset seems to clear it up.  At first I thought it may be my sd card or image.  This is being too consistant.  3 different SD cards, two pandas, very weird.
<GrueMaster> Yea, we have banshee on panda.
<rsalveti> morning
<ogra_> hey hey
<ogra_> good catch on the meta stuff
<ogra_> (still no upload though)
<rsalveti> argh, why still not updated?
<rsalveti> probably waiting rtg
<ogra_> no idea, when i asked cooloney he had nothing ready yet and was waiting for tim
<rsalveti> on a different topic, Amaranth got compiz running on panda with gles :-)
<rsalveti> still a lot to fix it seems, but good to see it worked
<ogra_> geez !
<ogra_> awesome news
<rsalveti> http://www.realistanew.com/random/compiz/compizpanda2.png
<ogra_> great, lets switch the default UI :P
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> That's running unity-2d
<Amaranth> Other than the Workspaces button it all seems to do the right thing
<ogra_> bah, cheater !
<ogra_> :)
<Amaranth> Better than unity itself actually, we actually get shadows on the top panel
<rsalveti> ;-)
<ogra_> metacity with its own composite manager works pretty well here on non GL hardware
<Amaranth> with compiz it can get laggy sometimes
<ogra_> i get a little banding in the dropped shadows but you dont feel any performance difference
<Amaranth> It'll be pretty smooth then suddenly pause for a moment
<ogra_> for plain xfbdev thats pretty good imho
<Amaranth> Oh, you're running the metacity compositor with no XRender acceleration?
<ogra_> yes
<Amaranth> I guess you needed something to use that second core ;)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, its not that the cpu usage goes through the roof or so
<ogra_> i really cant see a difference apart from added bling
<Amaranth> And you're running at 1920x1080?
<ogra_> heh, no, the ac100 only has a 1024x600 LCD
<Amaranth> ah, now that's a different story
<Amaranth> Although with tegra 2 you're missing the pixman neon optimizations so I would still expect some noticeable cpu usage
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, btw, i dropped the dvi bits from the default cmdline on the weekend
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool, was just going to ask you about that
<ogra_> yeah, i saw it in the backlog
<lilstevie> does anyone here know where upower reads the battery capacity from in the sysfs entry?
<hrw> lilstevie: cd /sys/class/battery/ and take a look?
<lilstevie> hrw: it is more that it doesnt read the capacity from there
<lilstevie> er well I mean, I am trying to get it to correctly read the battery capacity
<hrw> lilstevie: check /sys/class/power_supply/*/uevent
<hrw> POWER_SUPPLY_ENERGY_FULL_DESIGN=84000000
<hrw> POWER_SUPPLY_ENERGY_FULL=79110000
<hrw> POWER_SUPPLY_ENERGY_NOW=77565000
<lilstevie> POWER_SUPPLY_NAME=battery
<lilstevie> POWER_SUPPLY_TYPE=Battery
<lilstevie> POWER_SUPPLY_STATUS=Full
<lilstevie> POWER_SUPPLY_HEALTH=Good
<lilstevie> POWER_SUPPLY_PRESENT=1
<lilstevie> POWER_SUPPLY_TECHNOLOGY=Li-ion
<lilstevie> POWER_SUPPLY_CAPACITY=100
<lilstevie> oops
<hrw> capacity = POWER_SUPPLY_ENERGY_NOW / POWER_SUPPLY_VOLTAGE_NOW for my x86 laptop
<lilstevie> should have pastied that
<lilstevie> that is everything in uevent
<hrw> so check upower source
<lilstevie> using upower -d
<lilstevie> or what
<hrw> apt-get source upower?
<lilstevie> oh right
<ppisati> from which git tree did you generate this one: https://launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/trunk/+buildjob/2114099?
<ppisati> linux-ti-omap4 2.6.35-980.1release9
<ndec> ppisati: kernel-ubuntu on dev.omapzoom.org
<ppisati> ndec: k
<prpplague> ndec: ping
<prpplague> anyone know what git repo is being used for the kernel for the 11.04 release?
<rsalveti> prpplague: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-natty.git;a=summary
<rsalveti> prpplague: ti-omap4 branch
<rsalveti> and work the same way as the maverick one
<prpplague> rsalveti: thanks
<GrueMaster> yea.  Banshee works on panda (no audio, but...)
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> time to get some food, brb
#ubuntu-arm 2011-03-31
<easwar> Hi, I've loaded Maverick on a Beagle board
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: fifo underflow again?
<easwar> but none of the mice I try move the pointer once Ubuntu has finished booting
<easwar> all optical mice
<easwar> they are getting power
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Which?
<rsalveti> bug 746133
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746133 in linux-ti-omap4 "Video loses sync on omap4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746133
<rsalveti> I never saw that, but didn't use extensively without the pvr x11 driver
<GrueMaster> easwar: Are you using a powered hub?  Highly recommended.
<easwar> following these directions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<rsalveti> don't know if it could affect the behavior you're seeing
<easwar> GrueMaster, no, I'm not, but this occurs even if the mouse is the only device connected to the USB hub
<easwar> and Beagleboard xM BTW
<rsalveti> easwar: it should work if you connect the mouse directly without any other usb hub
<rsalveti> 100mA but it should be enough
<easwar> rsalveti, yeah, but no joy
<rsalveti> don't know if your power supply could interfere, but with mine I'm able to use with a normal keyboard and mouse
<easwar> I've tried all 4 USB ports too
<rsalveti> easwar: any message at your dmesg?
<easwar> rsalveti, power supply is DC 5V, 2.5A
<rsalveti> easwar: also, which xM revision is yours?
<rsalveti> more than enough
<easwar> rsalveti, revision B
<rsalveti> easwar: any message at your kernel?
<easwar> 4G microSD
<rsalveti> at least to see if it saw that a new usb device was plugged int
<rsalveti> *in
<easwar> rsalveti, dunno, I don't see any boot text, it directly boots to the Ubuntu splash screen
<rsalveti> easwar: yeah, you need to hack the boot.scr file to be able to see the console messages
<rsalveti> easwar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleEditBootscr
<easwar> rsalveti, ok
<easwar> I'll try that and check if dmesg or the kernel recognizes the mice
<easwar> *recognize
<easwar> thanks! :)
<rsalveti> cooloney: bug 746133
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 746133 in linux-ti-omap4 "Video loses sync on omap4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/746133
<rsalveti> cooloney: did you see that with your monitor?
<rsalveti> it seems that GrueMaster was only able to reproduce with his hdmi switch
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: I am seeing it without the switch as well.
<GrueMaster> Just with the switch I get video corruption as well.
<rsalveti> sigh
<rsalveti> here we go again with the same old bugs :-)
<GrueMaster> Isn't that what I said earlier?  :P
<rsalveti> yeah, fun
<cooloney> rsalveti and GrueMaster, i didn't notice that. will take a look soon
<hrw> ogra_: have you seen asus eeepad transformer? tegra2 1gb ram 10" 1280x800 tablet + external keyboard - could be nice upgrade to your ac100
<ogra_> hrw, hmm, no, is it already been sold ?
<hrw> ogra_: did not checked
<hrw> shit. my panda again decided to switch mmc to ro
<hrw> ogra_: looks like so far preorder only
<ogra_> hrw, well, i can also preorder a xoom and buy a USB kbd for it ;)
<hrw> sure
<hrw> I need to populate more of my null modem cables
<hrw> panda refuses to boot ;
<ogra_> must be the distro you use :)
<hrw> yep - ubuntu
<hrw> ;D
<hrw> heh. need to dig web for mullmodem changer - panda needs straight cable
<hrw> ogra, lool: would nice to have an option in flash-kernel to add kernel version to -n argument of mkimage
<ogra_> hrw, patch ?
<ogra_> :)
<hrw> heh.. who invented "when fsck says that manual run is needed ignore this and run fsck again"...
<ogra_> whoever rewrote mountall in lucid ;)
<hrw> ~curse them
<hrw> there is no audacious for arm?
<hrw> bu
<hrw> so my source package will gain first [!armel] b-d
<uragano2> Hello! can u tell me what is the simplest way to cross-compile for arm?
<hrw> uragano2: upgrade to 10.10 or 11.04 release + apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi
<uragano2> i am a newbie of linux, until now I used it only for didactic objects. I am attempting this way: sudo ./configure --disable-optical-drive --build=armv7-none-linux --enable-external-libraries CC=gcc-4.5-arm-linux-gnueabi CXX=g++-4.5-arm-linux-gnueabi
<uragano2> i am using ubuntu 10.10
<hrw> why sudo?
<uragano2> attempting
<hrw> and --host=arm-linux-gnueabi
 * LetoThe2nd suggests proper autotools use.
<ppisati> and we got audiooooooooooooooooooooo.... :)
<ppisati> at last... finally...
<uragano2> using this syntax the problem is: checking whether the C++ compiler works... no
<uragano2> configure: error: in `/home/giuseppe/xbmc':
<uragano2> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<hrw> I suggest checking logs
<LetoThe2nd> hehe, so basically the question was not "how do i crosscompile for arm", but "i have package $xyz, how do i crosscompile that?"
<uragano2> basically it's so, but i want to learn  how to crosscompile for arm because i think i well need it a lot of times :D
<hrw> uragano2: first thing: "--host=arm-linux-gnueabi" for ./configure
<LetoThe2nd> uragano2: in general: proper autotools use. in this particular case: see hrw's comment, check the logs why they fail.
<uragano2> LetoThe2nd, i followed the readme for arm, but some informations are obsolete and i looked for others guides but i can't make it works :S
<LetoThe2nd> uragano2: see hrw :-)
<hrw> I will have to write Ubuntu version of http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2008/07/17/using-poky-sdk-to-build-software/
<uragano2> ok...log file says /configure: line 4381: g++-4.5-arm-linux-gnueabi: command not found
<uragano2> LetoThe2nd, sorry, but...what is hrw? 8)
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<LetoThe2nd> uragano2: "hrw" is another person here who has repeatedly given you hints on how to get started in the last 5 minutes.
<uragano2> i searched on google before to ask, but it returns Human Rights Watch
<uragano2> :D
<uragano2> lol
<hrw> uragano2: when I created this nick I was not aware of HRW existance
<tmzt_> hrw: sudo is helpful if you've already run sudo and your cwd isn't owned by you anymore
<tmzt_> better fix, chown -R $user.$group .
<hrw> tmzt_: sudo chown then
<LetoThe2nd> hrw: they also probably weren't aware of your existence when they founded themselves...
<tmzt_> uragano2: you are going to need to install a toolchain, those wiki's probably tell you how to do that
<hrw> sudo make clean
<hrw> sudo make ARCH=arm overo_defconfig
<hrw> thats roxx ;D
<ogra_> sudo ?
<hrw> ogra_: yes
<LetoThe2nd> sudo make me a sandwich.
<hrw> people are crazy
 * hrw -> drilling some holes
<marvin24> ppisati: I'm looking for the rt56xx soc codec drivers which were placed inside the marvell/dove kernel tree here:
<marvin24> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=amitk/lucid.git;a=tree;f=sound/soc/codecs;h=843f863f7a38449b0c6272f587d2e7012de21645;hb=8b3993b64906e4e45cdb6d92daeb3fc58230ff32
<marvin24> but the branch was deleted
<marvin24> do you know where they went to?
<ppisati> marvin24: [flag@newluxor ubuntu-lucid]$ vi ./sound/soc/codecs/rt
<ppisati> rt5610.c  rt5610.h  rt5623.c  rt5623.h  rt5630.c  rt5630.h  rt655.c   rt655.h
<ppisati> lucid/mvld-voe
<ppisati> *lucid/mvl-dove
<tmzt_> oh, he's building xbmc? might want to ask them
<ppisati> marvin24: is it what you were looking for?
<marvin24> well, first the tree
<marvin24> did it moved to bzr/launchpad?
<marvin24> I have a alc5632 codec which looks very similar to the rt5630
<marvin24> I thought I could base a 5632 driver on that
<ppisati> marvin24: dunno, you should ask amitk in person where/if he moved that tree
<ppisati> marvin24: but the files present in mvl-dove look _almost_ the same
<ppisati> marvin24: so i guess you can start from there
<marvin24> ppisati: just to be sure, you mean here? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/linux-mvl-dove/natty
<ppisati> marvin24: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git  -  branch: mvl-dove
<ppisati> GrueMaster: i got audio out of A0, i have the drum roll at login, the fx when you navigate the UI, i can test the audio system with speaker-test -D plughw:0 -c 2 -t wav, and i can even play mp3 with mpg123 and exaile but i can't get any audio out of rythimbox
 * ppisati -> lunch
<ppisati> brb
<ogra_> ppisati, seeing bug 707003, are you aware that all powermanagement is disabled in mavericks OMAP4 kernel ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 707003 in linux-ti-omap4 "Kernel panic when trying to offline CPU1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707003
<tmzt_> ppisati: or any other gst?
<ogra_> i dont think cpu hotplugging is supported in any way with the released kernel
<marvin24> ppisati: found it, thanks!
<amitk> ppisati: marvin24: That was a temporary holding tree, everything should be in the official ubuntu tree
<marvin24> amitk: I only found it in the mvl-dove branch (not in master, master-next, ...)
<marvin24> but never mind as long as it exists somewhere
<hrw> ogra_: any idea why audacious is not available for armel?
<ogra_> hrw, hmm ? i see it here
<hrw> heh. alpha3 images had main+restricted only
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> yeah, i just recently fixed that
<hrw> thx
<ppisati> ogra_: i don't think cpu hotplug is dependent on pm at all
<hrw> so I spent 30 minutes on fixing not existing bug
<ppisati> tmzt_: gst?
<ogra_> ppisati, oh ? i would call it a power management feature, but ok then ;)
<ppisati> ogra_: what drives me crazy is that i can't reproduce Philipp's problem
<ppisati> ogra_: and i can't get a clean stack trace... grrr...
<ogra_> dont go crazy :)
<ogra_> did you check if it works on .38 ?
 * hrw curses arm mobile chips used on cheap devboards
<ppisati> ogra_: actually it even work with the same exact kernel that Philipp is using
<ppisati> ogra_: the problem is only is maverick/ti-omap4
<ogra_> well, the maverick kernel is a pretty hacked up BSP kernel
<ppisati> when i'm done with mvl-dove, i'll concentrate on omap4
<ppisati> i would like to test some of the bugs against the omap4 tree in omapzoom
<ppisati> because it looks a bit different that our tree
<ogra_> well, we only use .38 now
<ogra_> and i dont think there are any plans to add any additional features to the .35 maverick kernel
<ogra_> on our side
<ppisati> yep
<ogra_> there is definitely a tree with newer commits and also one that adds PM
<ogra_> (we used that in the beginning in natty)
<ppisati> omapzoom?
<ogra_> no idea where it came from the binaries are in the TI trunk PPA
<ppisati> k
<ppisati> that's the tree that i'm looking for
<ppisati> and someone yesterday pointed me to omapzoom
<ppisati> and in fact the tags look the same
<ogra_> well, sebjan should know which trees are the base for which binaries
<ogra_> or cooloney
<sebjan> ppisati: the kernel Maverick upgrade you are looking for is described here: http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_OMAP_trunk
<sebjan> the related git tree hosting this kernel is: http://dev.omapzoom.org/?p=integration/kernel-ubuntu.git / ti-ubuntu-2.6.35-980.1release14 tag
<ppisati> sebjan: and that's the tree i used
<ppisati> sebjan: if you are talking about LP707003
<ppisati> sebjan: i tested the 2.6.35-980.1release9 tag, but i couldn't reproduce Philipp panic
<ppisati> sebjan: actually i can't reproduce it with any kernel from that tree
<ppisati> sebjan: but yes, you confirm me i was using the correct tree
<ppisati> sebjan: let's see what Philipp say
<ogra_> Bug 728335
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 728335 in jasper-initramfs "No visual feedback on the splashscreen during jasper run" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728335
<ppisati> do we still support linux-fsl-imx51? and for how long?
<ogra_> until 11.10 iirc
<ogra_> last release supporting mx51 was lucid
<ogra_> we only do 18 month for armel
<ppisati> ogra_: but i can't just close tickets for that platform till october, right?
<ogra_> right
<suihkulokki> someone might want to update mtd-utils in ubuntu 10.10, you picked the broken version from debian
<prpplague> is there anyone in the channel that has purchased one of the special computing cases for pandaboard?
<prpplague> or wants to purchase a case for the pandaboard?
<XorA|gone> prpplague: comes with a free pandaboard?
<ogra_> two ! so you can compare with and without case
<prpplague> hehe
 * prpplague is looking for feedback on a pandaboard case
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-01
<davidm> prpplague, I need that Panda stack back are you around tomorrow afternoon?
<prpplague> yep, np, if i am not there it is in the corner of my desk
<davidm> OK thanks
<gholl> does anyone know how to access the user button on the beagleboard. I've tried code from http://wh1t3s.com/tag/beagleboard/ , http://mechomaniac.com/BeagleboardUserButton and http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2009/02/blinking-leds-with-the-beagle-board.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890 without any luck. Also don't have a gpio7 in /sys/class/gpio
<ScottK> ogra_: Does the arm team still care about usb-imagewriter?  If so, it would be really nice if it were taught to use udisks instead of hal.
<hrw> fscking 280GB partition on usbhdd connected to pandaboard takes ages
<GrueMaster> Heh.  Try on a SDHC.
<hrw> give me 320GB sdhc
<GrueMaster> They make 32G now.
<hrw> 64GB ones too iirc
<GrueMaster> And why aren't you using your desktop to fsck?
<hrw> expensive like hell but they are
<hrw> GrueMaster: it would take probably even more time
<hrw> this hdd is not easily reachable
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<GrueMaster> Remote?
<hrw> in reach of hand
<GrueMaster> Then why more time?  Unplug from panda, plug into desktop/laptop.
<GrueMaster> Filesystem is cpu agnostic.
<hrw> hdd is under movable monitor stand which has few shelfs on which lot of things lays
<hrw> and usb cable is not nice placed too
<hrw> anyway 66% of phase1 now
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<GrueMaster> My desk looks like a snake pit.
<hrw> my desk is too cluttered
<hrw> as usual
<GrueMaster> 5 LCD monitors, 12 systems, 2 KVM switch boxes, 1 HDMI switch 1 USB switch 3 keyboads/mice, and lots-o-schtuff.
<hrw> lot
#ubuntu-arm 2011-04-02
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Where is the edid data on panda?  Is it not in the driver anymore, or has it not been ported yet?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: didn't check if it's being exported the same way as before
<rsalveti> let me check
<GrueMaster> I'm not seeing it in /sys
<GrueMaster> Ewww.  This is ugly.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/588444/
<GrueMaster> System hung at that point.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: at panda-kubuntu-mobile.jpg, does it shows the xserver only when you move the mouse?
<GrueMaster> The screen had blanked while doing the user-interactive portion of oem-config.  I hit <ctrl><alt>-F1 and <ctrl><alt>-F7 to get back.  Mose was visible, nothing else until I started moving the mouse.
<GrueMaster> *Mouse
<rsalveti> hm, ok
<rsalveti> that could be issues with the fb or dss driver
<rsalveti> or even the hdmi one
<GrueMaster> The syslog I just posted was from our netbook image.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: can you try to reproduce with the dvi output?
<rsalveti> just need to use the same old parameters we were using when we only had dvi
<GrueMaster> And there must be something out of sync on the FB.  This is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log:
<GrueMaster> [   120.992] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOPUT_VSCREENINFO: Invalid argument
<GrueMaster> [   673.685] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOPUT_VSCREENINFO: Invalid argument
<GrueMaster> [   673.685]
<GrueMaster> Fatal server error:
<GrueMaster> [   673.685] EnterVT failed for screen 0
<GrueMaster> Will try it.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yup, edid is not being exported at our current driver
<rsalveti> should be an easy fix
<rsalveti> will change it here and see if it works
<GrueMaster> dvi looks good so far,
<GrueMaster> No errors with this mode.
<GrueMaster> Oddly enough, I am also not seeing page faults.  But I am running classic desktop atm, so could be other things.
<rsalveti> page fault is more related with the usb + eth usage
<rsalveti> I get those even when only using console and trying to transfer big chunks of data over ssh
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: so it seems the bug is at the hdmi driver and how it's handling the fb
<rsalveti> good to test with dvi because the logic is quite simple
<GrueMaster> ok
<GrueMaster> Is the dvi port capable of supporting the same modes as hdmi?  I would rather have 1080p on my 24" lcd than 1280x1024.
<rsalveti> should be able, not sure if it's working atm
<rsalveti> if not probably a bug at the dss driver
<nicofs> Can someone help me set my screen resolution right? All i get is "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default"...
<GrueMaster> nicofs: What platform and what distro release?
<nicofs> GrueMaster, Toshiba AC100 (nVidia Tegra), Xubuntu 10.10, kernel 2.6.29, modified...
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  I don't have one of those (yet).  Have you tried on the #ac100 channel?  (I think that's the right one).
#ubuntu-arm 2012-03-26
<lilstevie> infinity, ok
<lilstevie> I did notice it only happens on HF
<lilstevie> precise updated from oneiric doesn't give me the suspend warning
<lilstevie> but the hf precise image I have on my sdcard does
<michaelh1> Hey, does anyone know who in Ubuntu creates the ARM UEC images http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/precise/current/ and the tool used?
<infinity> lilstevie: That's probably less to do with el versus hf and more to do with upgrade versus fresh, I'd guess.
<infinity> lilstevie: As in, maybe the old gnome-power-manager got it right, and its settings were carried over on upgrade (thanks to them being in your ~)
<infinity> lilstevie: Could test that theory with your old ~ on a fresh precise/hf image, probably.
<infinity> michaelh1: Not sure exactly where those come from, you might try asking smoser.
<lilstevie> infinity, fair enough, oneiric never displayed the battery stats correctly anyway (stupid android driver) but the new power-manager or upower compensates
<lilstevie> infinity, I guess the other bug I have experienced is pulse audio crashing
<michaelh1> infinity: ta, I'll send him an email
<lilstevie> had to remove pulse just for lightdm to not die
<twb> meh, that just reinforces my low opinion of pcmanfm's work
<lilstevie> twb, ?
<twb> never mind
<twb> (pcmanfm makes most of the LXDE bits)
<lilstevie> the issue isn't lightdm it is pulseaudio
<twb> Yeah well I like lennart even less :-)
<lilstevie> any process that outputs sound with it will either crash, or go haywire
<infinity> lilstevie: Reproduce, file bugs, etc.
<infinity> lilstevie: Better still if you can reproduce on x86 too, but if it really is arm-specific, we should still deal with it. :P
<lilstevie> infinity, ok, I just don't know exactly how to get the bug, or reproduce bug, it is probably my kernel
<infinity> lilstevie: Well, if it's your kernel, I might care less about a bug filing. :P
<lilstevie> I can reliably reproduce on both tf101 and tf201
<lilstevie> but it would have been observed on the panda
<lilstevie> or well, any device :p
<infinity> Speaking of the TF... Are we still in "no way in hell" land on trying to do a unified -tegra kernel?
<lilstevie> well, with mtype hacks we could
<lilstevie> someone did something creative with boot.img creation that dynamically patched the mtype
<infinity> That sounds vile.
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> yeah
<infinity> Wait, binary patched the kernel, or just mangled something else in the abootimg?
<lilstevie> I have no idea
<lilstevie> I wasn't too interested cause it sounded vile
<lilstevie> :p
<infinity> Cause if we could get one KERNEL to work, but just needed different boot images, that's easily done.
<lilstevie> let me check
<lilstevie> yeah, if it just mangles abootimg I'm sure kernel-img.conf could have the device mtype
<infinity> I'd happily ship two boot images (and let flash-kernel sort it for upgrades), if we could have a unified kernel.
<lilstevie> yeah
<infinity> flash-kernel, not kernel-img.conf, but yeah.
<lilstevie> well I am almost certain with a little work that tf101 and tf201 should be able to share a kernel
<lilstevie> that is tegra2/tegra3
<infinity> And AC100, and that Toshiba tablet that was similar, and...? ;)
<infinity> Well, anything that's fastboot+tegra should, in theory, be doable.  One would hope.
<lilstevie> I mean without hacks
<lilstevie> tf101 does not fastboot
<infinity> uBoot tegra platforms (like the Trimslice) might be a bit more of a pipe dream for a unified kernel.
<infinity> Oh, tf101 doesn't?
<lilstevie> no, well it uses the "fast boot" bootloader
<infinity> abootimg kinda implies fastboot, doesn't it?
<lilstevie> but there is no fast boot access
<lilstevie> nvflash access is your only way of manipulating images
<infinity> Well, sure.  That's true of the ac100 as well.
<lilstevie> also Trimslice isn't that pipedream
<lilstevie> I recently saw on the u-boot mailing list a bootz patch
<lilstevie> to boot zImage
<lilstevie> and really
<infinity> Yeahp.
<infinity> Don't know if we'll land that for precise.
<lilstevie> that would solve the problem
<infinity> And even if we do, probably won't go an ditch all th uImages.
<lilstevie> certainly not for precise
<infinity> But it's a sane way forward.
<lilstevie> precise is only like what a week away
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> well a few weeks
<infinity> A month.
<infinity> But yeah, "soon".
<infinity> Too soon.
<infinity> These cycles always seem so long for non-LTS releases, and so damn short when I'm trying to make everything "just right" for an LTS. :/
<lilstevie> https://github.com/astarasikov/mkbootimg-mtype-hacked
<lilstevie> takes mtype as an arg
<lilstevie> looks like it patches the zImage
<infinity> Yeah, I just got there.
<infinity> So much for that idea.
<lilstevie> I guess the only other way is generic board that heuristically determines the platform
<infinity> I wonder if one could parse mtype from the cmdline, or if we need it too early to be able to.
<lilstevie> hm
<infinity> Well, obviously, the real solution is being able to detect, yes.
<infinity> But I'm trying to think of quick hacks. ;)
<lilstevie> heh
<infinity> cmdline parsing happens pretty damned early, though.
<infinity> So, that should be doable.
<lilstevie> yeah the question is if it happens quite early enough
<lilstevie> there are certain fuse structures that could be used for the tf101
<infinity> Well, given that you need it early enough for nosmp to rewrite spinlocks, and for mem= to blacklist regions, it's got to be... Early.
<lilstevie> heh actually that is a good point
<lilstevie> when is memory blacklisting done?
<lilstevie> actually I guess I should find the routine that parses the command line
<lilstevie> infinity, this may be viable
<lilstevie> infinity, it looks like the command line is parsed before mtype is processed
<lilstevie> so using that you could add something like mtype= and patch it
<lilstevie> infinity, I guess the biggest question right now is how many tegra devices do we have
<lilstevie> and how many mtypes
<lilstevie> cause ac100 is harmony mtype, tf101 is ventana, and tf201 is cardhu
<student_needing_> can someone help me get ubuntu to boot on my beaglebone? i make an sdcard with the premade 11.10 image and looking at screen i am stuck on "PHY 0:01 not found" and it won't go any farther
<infinity> lilstevie: As long as they don't have any mutually exclusive drivers, then, this may be entirely viable.
<lilstevie> infinity, well thats where we could probably hack around a bit
<infinity> student_needing_: You might want to try a 12.04 omap image.
<infinity> student_needing_: Though I don't have a Beaglebone, so I can't be much help.
<lilstevie> try to make it a little more modular
<student_needing_> i can try out the new image, didn't know how stable it is though
<infinity> student_needing_: In general, I'm happier with precise than with oneiric.  And this is a good time to avoid churn, as we're in a beta freeze, so the most recent dailies are fairly sane.
<student_needing_> sounds good, downloading that image right now
<student_needing_> one other question about ubuntu on the beaglebone, does it have access to the gpio pins like angstrom would, being able to read and set values on them?  is it the same process as angstrom?
<michaelh1> student_needing_: here's my notes on the BeagleBone: http://juju.net.nz/michaelh/notes/bone.html
<twb> I have a PHP weenie who is currently running PHP lucene and OOMing the resources he has been allocated.
<twb> He wants to migrate to "solr", but AFAICT that needs a full JVM *and* tomcat on top of that, so I'm not convinced it'll be much of a win.
<twb> Oops, this isn't #ubuntu-server
<lilstevie> lol'
<need_help> so im still trying to boot my beaglebone into ubuntu and im running into a lot of trouble
<need_help> right now on /dev/ttyUSB0 when i press a key it tries to start up ubuntu on /dev/ttyUSB1 (i'm using screen into both) but always fails, gets stuck at "PHY 0:01 not found"
<need_help> now my /dev/ttyUSB1 has a login prompt for Ubuntu precise but doesn't respond to keystrokes, only /dev/ttyUSB0 responds to keystrokes
<need_help> i also just saw on /dev/ttyUSB1 that i get this error a little before the other error - "init: ureadahead main process (176) terminated with status 5"
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2012/03/26/ubuntu-12-04-precise-and-cross-compilation-of-arm-kernels/ - refreshed instructions for precise
<LetoThe2nd> hrw: ah nice
<LetoThe2nd> hrw: does dpkg-buildpackage in this context accept a local .config, or does it have to be added to some patchset before?
<ogra_> hrw, you should add a step "make your changes here" or some such, i doubt anyone will just rtebuild the kernel package for fun without making any changes
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: thats the consequence ;)
<hrw> ogra_: that part is left for reader. I do not remember when last time I understood how ubuntu kernels are maintained
<hrw> I prefer 'make uImage modules -j44'
<ogra_> LetoThe2nd, fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs; dpkg-builpackage -b -aarmhf
<LetoThe2nd> ogra_: *note*
<hrw> ogra_: feel free to add comment ;)
<ogra_> (that brings up menuconfig with the configs from the debian dir)
 * suihkulokki finds it annoying how debian/ubuntu kernels make a simple kernel build process very complicated
<suihkulokki> although I understand why it ends up being so complex
<ogra_> suihkulokki, how is that complicated ?
<hrw> ogra_: providing own kernel config needs more work then it is worth?
<LetoThe2nd> same here, given the addition from ogra i see no more complexity than in a manual biuld.
<ogra_> fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs; dpkg-builpackage -b -aarmhf .... vs. .... make menuconfig; make ... i dont see much difference apart from the convenience of having a package with the first one (which also brongs the proper postinst handling for flash-kernel etc)
<ogra_> *brings
<hrw> flash-kernel... I hope that it will die ugly death sooner the later
<ogra_> it never will (sadly)
<ogra_> but it will get better in 12.10
<ogra_> well, fsvo never ... once we have arm support in grub it wont be flash-kernel but update-grub ;)
<hrw> finally rewrite?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> its already in debian testing ... but needs some massive changes for ubuntu
<hrw> ogra_: for me it can be ubmaumba even as long as it works the same on each machine
<ogra_> thats why i say grub ;)
<hrw> and that on mx53 it cares of uImage/uInitrd but not boot.scr which it cares of on omap3 with saying 'not supported' on pandaboard at same time
<ogra_> well, get the venros on UEFI and you wont have these probs ;)
<ogra_> *vendors
<suihkulokki> then we'll have all the problems we can read about in matthew garrets blog
<suihkulokki> ya!
<ogra_> indeed, a new system introduces new issues
<ogra_> but it wont differ that much from x86 anymore, will be easier to adapt for people
<lilstevie> is there any new documentation on building packages for kernel
<GrueMaster> janimo`: Question on mongodb.  There is no arm build, and I don't see in launchpad where arm is even enabled for it.  Can you check that?
<janimo`> GrueMaster, I have been working on mongo/arm on and off for the past weeks
<janimo`> trying to make and send patches upstream
<GrueMaster> ok.
<janimo`> at the moment there's no ARM pkg enabled - although I consider adding my WIP to Precise to get the arm binaries rolling at least, and maybe the finishing touches as SRU
<janimo`> GrueMaster, has it come up in server talks?
<GrueMaster> Yes.  Some of the tests we are working on run on mongodb apparently.
<janimo`> ok, I'll upload my changes these days - but mongo on ARM will FTBFS due to failed tests
<janimo`> anyway good to know there is interest I'll boost the prio
<GrueMaster> Yea, I just double-checked.  There is interest, but no rush.
<steev> how... how do you change font settings in 12.04?
<steev> specifically, need to see if subpixel AA is on, and if so, disable it.
<ogra_> steev, i dont think you easily can switch that around anymore (gnome upstream dropped it), you can switch the fontsize in the acceesibility settings though
<steev> ogra_: hm, okay
<steev> ogra_: well in gnome3, you can use gnome-tweak-tool, would the same work in unity?
<ogra_> no idea, try it :)
<steev> ogra_: nope, gnome-tweak-tool requires gnome-shell 3.3.2 which won't be installed
<steev> blargh
<steev> no gnome-tweak-tool, and no dconf-editor
<steev> ogra_: okay, looks like i can do it manually with gsettings, would be nice to have dconf-editor or gnome-tweak-tool for a pretty gui though
<ogra_> well, nothing stops you from installing it :)
<steev> ogra_: gnome-tweak-tool requires gnome-shell but gnome shell can't be installed.  dconf-editor doesn't seem to exist
<micahg> steev: wfm, is your mirror and apt-cache up to date?
<steev> micahg: which one works?
<micahg> oh, arm, sorry :)
<micahg> yeah, it's broke ATM
<steev> micahg: no, not arch, i meant which? g-t-t or d-e
<micahg> gnome-tweak-tool, but I"m on amd64 (this and the ubuntu+1 channel are right next to each other in my IRC client :))
<steev> i'm on precise on the arm box
<micahg> steev: you want dconf-tools
<steev> micahg: ah, okay
<steev> command-not-found didn't suggest it
<steev> and apt-cache search dconf-editor didn't show anything either
<GrueMaster> steev: I see the package on launchpadlibrarian https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/d-conf/0.11.7-0ubuntu1/+build/3300937  Not sure why it isn't in the pool.
<GrueMaster> steev: I just ran apt-get update && apt-cache search dconf-tools and it shows up now.
<steev>     GrueMaster right, i searched for dconf-editor
<steev> i should have just searched for dconf
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<GrueMaster> That's ok.  We'll probably rename it in a couple of cycles, just to keep users guessing.  :P
<steev> heh
 * ogra_ votes for calling it "frank"
<GrueMaster> Considering it was called gconf-editor last cycle...
<ogra_> no, that was another app
<ogra_> (still exists)
<GrueMaster> Different app, same function (configuring unity crap).
 * GrueMaster needs a break.
<steev> GrueMaster: true, but they serve different purposes (upstream at least, dconf is for stuff that's done converted to the new dconf, gconf is for legacy ish)
#ubuntu-arm 2012-03-27
<ojn> Hm. who here looks after the panda kernel tree for ubuntu?
<infinity> ojn: You want ppisati (or to file a bug).
<ojn> infinity, thanks
<ojn> christ, I forgot just how horrible launchpad is to use.
<twb> ojn: the BTS part?
<ojn> twb: well, all of it. But in general it's hard to find how to do whatever you came to it to do. In this case, how to file a bug against the panda kernel. I had to find the package name by doing some random searches that happened to hit on bugs for it, go to the package, and there open the bug
<ojn> btw, it's open at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/965840
<twb> I use https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface when I have to deal with Ubuntu-specific problems; everything else I reproduce and deal with upstream so as to avoid launchpad
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 965840 in linux-ti-omap4 "Need to apply patch: "ARM: Do not call flush_cache_user_range with mmap_sem held"" [Undecided,New]
<twb> (Sorry, it took a while to find the URL)
<ojn> ah there it is. :)
<twb> As you can see from http://cyber.com.au/~twb/.reportbugrc I was not in a good mood
<infinity> I'm not sure pasting that was entirely necessary, but "thanks".
 * twb looks briefly embarrased; goes back to lurking
<infinity> ojn: Thanks for the report, I added a task for linux-ac100 as well, the only other ARM SMP kernel we currently ship.
<ojn> why do i need an rc file to report a bug? If i'm not native on the system it's completely useless to have native tools for bug reporting
<ojn> infinity, you're basing that on the chromeos branch though, right? I have added the patch there already
<infinity> ojn: I assume this has no effect on non-smp (your description implies as much), and doesn't need applying to our omap3 and mx53 kernels?
<ojn> infinity, given that it's a semaphore it can still happen (if you go to sleep across the call, then another thread comes in), but the scope is much much smaller
<infinity> ojn: The ac100 task is just to make sure we already have the patch but, yeah, we may already.
<infinity> ojn: Well, if it's theoretically triggerable on UP machines, I'll add tasks across the board.
<ojn> infinity, thanks. it'd be awesome if that could go out as an update to current release instead of just into next release as well. not sure how to flag that on the report (if i even can do that)
<infinity> ojn: We can do SRU tasks for it, though, with an LTS coming up, I'm not sure if it's worth the effort.
<ojn> infinity, i guess you assume everybody always updates. far from always the case
<infinity> ojn: No, I make no such assumption.  But we do sort of assume that people might prefer to move to an LTS (and armhf) at some point soon, rather than one of the less-than-stellar releases leading up to it.
<infinity> ojn: We do backport changes to old release kernels, though.  But not every change is as critical as the reporter thinks, etc.
<infinity> ojn: Which release in particular were you interested in?
<infinity> ojn: maverick is EOL in a month, but I can add natty and oneiric tasks and see about getting it pulled into the next SRU round.
<ppisati> ogra: do you have a 4460?
<ogra_> ppisati, yes
<janimo`> hmm. libo ftbfs on armel but not on armhf
<janimo`> I wonder if a give-back 'solves' it
<ppisati> ogra_: http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/linux-image-3.2.0-1411-omap4_3.2.0-1411.14_armhf.deb
<ppisati> ogra_: tell if hdmi works there (btw should be)
<ppisati> *tell me
<ogra_> i dont have any working install on my panda atm
<ppisati> GrueMaster: are you around?
<GrueMaster> ppisati: Yep, pulling the kernel now.
<ppisati> GrueMaster: thanks
<ogra_> where would we be without him !
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Ask that question again in a couple of weeks.
 * ogra_ will definitely do that
<ppisati> that didn't sound so good...
<GrueMaster> ppisati: Woot!  Video is back.
<ppisati> cool
<GrueMaster> (splash screen so far).
<GrueMaster> Ok, oem-config is coming up.  But no usb input (keyboard/mouse).
<GrueMaster> let me rip apart boot.scr and add console output.
<GrueMaster> Probably need to do a proper kernel install (which I can't do on a preinstalled-desktop).  Let me do some hackery to get the modules loaded.
<GrueMaster> ppisati: I think we'll just have to roll with this for now.  I have no way of updating the kernel on the image easily.  I could hack an image from another panda with usb drive support, but I can't hack the image on an SD (the panda bug of removing the SD even when it isn't mounted is still there).
<GrueMaster> ppisati: Ok, after some wack hackery, I have the kernel installed properly, keyboard/mouse work, life seems better.  I'll let you know if I see anything in dmesg.
<ppisati> GrueMaster: cool, thanks
<ogra_> it takes so little to make life better for him :)
<GrueMaster> I retract part of that last statement.  I have mouse but no keyboard.  :(
<GrueMaster> ppisati: ^^^
<ppisati> GrueMaster: if you have mouse, you should have keyboard too
<GrueMaster> One would think so.
<GrueMaster> Especially since this is an integrated keyboard.
<ogra_> out of battery ?
<GrueMaster> Wired.  Not remote.
 * GrueMaster checks earlyprintk output for obvious issues.
<GrueMaster> sigh.
 * GrueMaster hates bugs that seemingly vanish when in debug mode.
<GrueMaster> btw, we will want to disable the built-in camera before kernel freeze.  Most people don't have one, and those that do can easily rebuild the kernel to include it.
<ojn> infinity, thanks. sorry, had to go offline for the rest of the night. For me, current live release is what matters most since that's where my user is at.
<infinity> ojn: As in oneiric?
<infinity> (And soon precise)
<ojn> yeah, that's it. i forget the names of the releases these days.
<morphis> infinity: ping
<infinity> morphis: Sup?
<morphis> infinity: can I ask you something in private?
<infinity> morphis: Asking publicly if you can ask something in private is a bit odd. ;)
<infinity> morphis: But go nuts.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-03-28
<xranby_ac100> whats the best way to determine at runtime if my code are running on a armel or armhf system?
<xranby_ac100> i find myself in the situation that i have two librarys one armel and one  armhf and i must determine which of the two to open at runtime from a no-c based language
<twb> compile an hf binary, if it crashes you're on soft float :P
<xranby_ac100> well .. hehe
<xranby_ac100> yes i was trying to avoid the crash at library load
<twb> IIRC you can have hf and sf processes coeexisting on the same system
<twb> Maybe the kernel has to support hf, but that would be all (that and the hardware, obviously)
<twb> Hmm, I think I'm running a hf chroot without kernel support...
<twb> /proc/cpuinfo isn't helpful
<twb> Oh, yes, there's vfp in the feature list, that's hf right?
<xranby_ac100> the kernel are identical so i cant ask it
<xranby_ac100> vfp can be in the feature list on armel as well
<xranby_ac100> its only the userspace abi that are different
<twb> Hang on, are you saying that you have only one of the libraries installed on any given system?
<xranby_ac100> i have a java application and i have   two native librarys one armel and one armhf
<twb> I thought you were saying you had a mix of hardware, some hf and some sf
<xranby_ac100> i have to determine at runtime which one to load
<xranby_ac100> if i pick the wrong one i crash
<xranby_ac100> the java application itself are platform independent and can run unmodified on armhf and armel so i cant figure out this part at compile thime
<xranby_ac100> i assume python have similar issues
<xranby_ac100> say you got python code that needs to load a native library
<xranby_ac100> can gcc produce fat binarys?
<twb> I don't know
<xranby_ac100> if so then i would be able to load a fat binary with both armel and armhf
<sveinse> I'm running natty and lately I'm always forced to run "sudo update-binfmts --enable qemu-arm" when I'm about to run armel code on intel. Is there a change in policy of late regarding this since it's constantly disabled?
<twb> sveinse: one moment
<twb> http://wiki.debian.org/QemuUserEmulation talks about how to do that
<twb> IME it's always on, but I don't think I've tried it under precise...
<twb> Pretty sure I was doing it under oneiric without troubles
<sveinse> twb, I've been running qemu armel binfmt emulation for a while (years). It's just very lately that I need to run update-binfmts after _every_ boot to enable to execute armel binaries
<twb> New one on me
<ppisati> ogra_: could you test daily image for panda?
<ppisati> janimo`: could you test daily image for panda?
<ogra_> ppisati, i think pgraner did already (he asked questions about some desktopish apps in #ubuntu-release)
<ppisati> ogra_: i've a problem with my test monitor here, could you double check?
<ogra_> well, i'm currently busy with ac100 testing but later today i can probably test panda
<ppisati> ok, so it's ether the video output of my board or my lcd...
<ppisati> ogra_: not even P/omap4 beta1 gives me any vide output, so i'm realy starting to thing it's problem with my panda or with my lcd...
<ppisati> *think
<ogra_> did you try the other video output ?
<ppisati> yes
<ppisati> no output at all
<ppisati> i tried with 3 different kernels
<ppisati> and two preinstalled images
<ppisati> among which the beta1
<ppisati> no i'll do a last test with an O image
<ppisati> after that i'll declare my panda badly wounded
<ashiswin> hey guys, does anyone know which channel I can discuss general ARM processor stuff?
 * ogra_ would try #linaro, there are at least a lot of arm employees in there
<ashiswin> thanks ogra_ :)
<ppisati> no video output even in O
<ppisati> nice
<ogra_> try another cable :)
<ogra_> and power on the monitor ;)
<jimerickson> got video ouput on my pandaboard ES with the latest image. thanks guys!
<ogra_> great
<martinald> hi guys
<martinald> playing around with ARM in qemu
<martinald> i've got a basic fluxbox install starting
<martinald> but i can't seem to find a way to increase the oclour depth and/or resolution
<martinald> i'm using the framebuffer driver AFIAK; anyone got any ideas?
<Riddell> still getting my monitor/graphics driver issue (bug 961133) but found a new HDMI monitor that it does work with but only with HDMI output and only at 600x800 resolution
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 961133 in linux "No video output from Ubuntu Desktop ARM Images on my Pandaboard to my DVI monitor" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961133
 * Riddell wonders why this channel exists instead of using #ubuntu-devel
<hrw> Riddell: question is rather 'why you joined here instead of asking on #ubuntu-devel'
<Riddell> hrw: because I think there is a need for arm communications still, that's why I've been arguing for an ubuntu-arm mailing list
<hrw> there was ubuntu-mobile for that
<hrw> and finally got dropped in favour of ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> yes, so it's inconsistent
<Riddell> robclark: I'm to nudge you towards bug 961133 again, still broken with my monitor (but worked with oneiric and works with that 3.3 one you showed me at) but works with an HDMI monitor at 640x480 resolution
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 961133 in linux "No video output from Ubuntu Desktop ARM Images on my Pandaboard to my DVI monitor" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961133
<janimo`> Riddell, I think ARM  emails should be good for ubuntu-devel if they are developer oriented. ARM should get more and more widespread so bringing it in the discussions more visibly can't hurt
<Riddell> what do I need to test omap (not omap4) images?
<GrueMaster> A beaglexm platform.
<ogra_> even though it might be funny to see kubuntu oin a beagle C4 or A8 *g*
<Riddell> GrueMaster: so that's a beagle board?
<Riddell> ogra_: what's funny about that?
<GrueMaster> Riddell: http://beagleboard.org
<ogra_> Riddell, A has 128M, C has 256M ... both will oops at some point running a full desktop
<ogra_> you dont want to test kubuntu on that :)
<Riddell> ogra_: so how do you test ubuntu desktop images?
<ogra_> oh and they are 400 and 600 MHz
<ogra_> Riddell, we use beagle XM, as GrueMaster stated
<GrueMaster> Riddell: beagleXM.  See above link.
<ogra_> 1GHz/512M
<ogra_> any former revisions arent really for desktop use
<ogra_> (XM is the "current" one)
<Riddell> and while I'm asking what do you use to test mx5 and ac100?
<ogra_> ac100 is teated on an ac100 :)
<ogra_> mx5 is the freescale quickstart board
<GrueMaster> Freescale Quickstart for mx5.
<Riddell> and they're dev board that look a bit like this pandaboard?
<GrueMaster> Although any you buy now are highly likely to not work due to a usb bug.
<ogra_> Riddell, apart from the ac100 they all are dev boards
<GrueMaster> yes, very similar in size.
<ogra_> (ac100 is the little netbook i run around with at events)
<Riddell> ah nice
<ogra_> they are not produced anymore but you can get them chap at ebay or so
<ogra_> like between 100 and 150€
<Riddell> so why do we have images if they're not commercially interesting?
<ogra_> because there is a big community for it
<Riddell> that's very generous of us :)
<ogra_> and the majority uses ubuntu on that device
<ogra_> no, thats very helpful for us, the devs among them help with ubuntu on arm since thats a device they actually *use*
<ogra_> opposed to a dev board ...
<Riddell> ah hah
<ogra_> we tend to get a good amount of bugs (and sometimes also fixes) from that side
<Riddell> ogra_: where do bugs appear in arm?  linux sure and I know there are compiler errors if you don't do your real vs double right in qt but what are the other gotchas?
<ogra_> well, sound servers that down work properly with alsa ... desktop bugs you dont encounter during a short test but that show up after a while of actually using an image etc
<ogra_> just do give two examples
<Riddell> I guess unity-2d gets more of a workout on arm
<Riddell> that name makes me cringe each time I use it
<ogra_> well, we're working on 3D for panda at least
<ogra_> i should have a patch from linaro readily packaged next week or so for compiz
<ogra_> so you can use 3D then
<ogra_> but i doubt it will be fun to use ... will still be slow and slightly buggy
<ogra_> its a start at least :)
<Riddell> I have graphics accelaration on this pandaboard
<Riddell> I don't see any need for unity-"3d" just overhead as far as I can tell
<ogra_> on oneiric
<ogra_> there is no driver for precise yet
<Riddell> hmm I have fancy shadows on my windows which I can turn off when I tell kwin not to use accelaration
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> SW rendered composite
<ogra_> works even on xfbdev drivers ;)
<ogra_> especially if the system can donate one core to all the SW stuff
<Riddell> mm
<ogra_> there are no drivers installed by default
<ogra_> for oneiric they are in the TI PPA
<ogra_> for precise they sit in NEW and wait for being moved to multiverse
<GrueMaster> For precise, I think they are in -proposed, but I know they are at least waiting for beta freeze to lift before hitting the pool.
<GrueMaster> Oh, new.
<Riddell> -proposed isn't open, we haven't released yet
<ogra_> -proposed is open
<GrueMaster> I had thought they had enabled proposed for stuff to flow into during the freeze.
<ogra_> compiz was built there during the freeze
<Riddell> that's early
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> it is to avoid archive skew through package sets with close dependencies
<GrueMaster> Makes sense.  Keep stuff flowing withouth disrupting beta.
<ogra_> so they can be uploaded and built and once the freeze is lifted the binaries just get copied
<Riddell> clever these archive admins
<infinity> Riddell: We're getting more clever, anyway. :P
<prpplague> GrueMaster / ogra_ any of you guys heard of anyone running ubuntu-arm over on some of the slower arm920's ? i.e. s3c2440?
<ogra_> nope
<GrueMaster> We only support armv7 core.  If they support it, our stuff should run.
<infinity> Would be a neat trick, since they're not v7.
<infinity> And GrueMaster beat me to it.
<prpplague> ahh ok
<ogra_> i think we had some back in jaunty or karmic though
<prpplague> i'll probably look at some angstrom builds them, thanks
<infinity> prpplague: Or Debian.
<ogra_> ++
<infinity> Someone still needs to retroactively rename all of the ARM core designs and ISAs to not confuse people.
 * ogra_ votes for "frank" ... or "bill"
* infinity changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARMv7 Discussion & Development | If you have a Pi, try Debian! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | ARM cores != Instruction sets: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture#ARM_cores
<infinity> There.
<ogra_> heh
#ubuntu-arm 2012-03-29
<olegfink> mythos: hi
<mkopack> Anyone here run Ubuntu on a pandaboard?
<infinity> Lots of people.
<infinity> Just as your question, someone might know the answer.
<mkopack> ok, cool. I'm working on setting up the ubuntu-server image for PandaES… Just wdonering if that already includes the drivers for the Panda's hardware (like the Wifi, bluetooth, gfx, etc.) or if I'll need to install those after the fact ?
<infinity> mkopack: Everything but video is in the default kernel.
<infinity> mkopack: And if you're doing a server, you really shouldn't need video?
<infinity> mkopack: Unless by "server", you mean "set-top box" or something.
<infinity> (Sorry, when I say "video", I mean "accelerated 3D and codec", the display works fine without 3rd party drivers)
<mkopack> What would I have to do to get video going? I don't want a huge desktop (I tried the Ubuntu desktop image and it was HORRIBLY slow and memory intensive). I just need a simple desktop for opening a couple terminals and maybe a light browser like Midori
<infinity> Yeah, that level of "video" is fine on the default image.
<infinity> Though we will be getting TI's binary drivers in the archive over the next week.
<mkopack> Nah, eventually going to use this for ROS (robot OS) but I'll need a simple desktop + terminal windows to get everything going and do some light development/testing/debugging output on
<infinity> Bah, who needs a GUI for that? ;)
<twb> infinity: does it struggle with animated GIFs in midori tho?  my old atom/i9xx doesn't, but my tegra2 does
<infinity> Regular TTYs are great.
<twb> e.g. http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR023.loop.shtml#skip
<infinity> twb: I dunno, I have no issues here with heavier browsers.
<twb> infinity: admittedly i'm still running android kernel here :-(
<infinity> I have no accelerated video on my ac100, and it's just fine.
<twb> okey dokey
<infinity> (Sure would be nice if nvidia got their ducks in a row and release the armhf build they have internally...)
<infinity> mkopack: Anyhow, the server image should "just work" out of the box for all the usecases you seem to care about.
<infinity> mkopack: Should you later decide you need accelerated video, it'll be there.
<infinity> mkopack: And I'd highly suggest using precise/armhf, not any of the older armel releases.
<mkopack> how do I know the diff? (sorry, not a super experienced linux person
<mkopack> )
<infinity> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-preinstalled/current/ <-- Those.
<infinity> mkopack: Or, if you're installing to a hard drive instead of an SD card, I'd use the netinst images instead.
<infinity> (Since the preinstalled images are meant to run from SD)
<infinity> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/precise/main/installer-armhf/20101020ubuntu126/images/omap4/netboot/ <-- Netboot.
<mkopack> I'm going with the 11.10 server build for now… Once 12.04 is considered "release" then I'll consider it… Not a fan of living on the bleeding edge :)
<infinity> mkopack: Trust me, 12.04 is better.
<infinity> mkopack: Bleeding edge or not.
<infinity> Both in terms of faster, and less buggy.
<infinity> Joooooin us.
<mkopack> Hmm… well, let me give this a try first… I just want to see that this thing can run better than it did with the 11.10 desktop I tried Monday night. That was pretty discouraging...
<mkopack> So far this seems to be going well - configging the wifi right now
<mkopack> except it seems to insist that it needs a WEP key, and I have WPA2 … sigh
<mkopack> So what's the "precise" mean? I know the diff between hardfp and softfp...
<micahg> mkopack: precise is the release codename
<mkopack> Ah!
<infinity> mkopack: precise is just the release codename. 12.04 = precise, 11.10 = oneiric.
<infinity> To be fair, the desktop runs pretty well when it's backed by a USB hard drive.   Running a full desktop from SD is painful.
<mkopack> which file do I need, the .gz or the .gz.zsync ?
<mkopack> and I assume the instructions for imaging are the same as they were from 11.10 ?
<infinity> For netboot?
<mkopack> for the daily builds
<infinity> Or for server preinstalled?
<mkopack> server preinstall
<infinity> .gz in both cases, mind you.
<infinity> And yeah, imaging is the same.
<mkopack> k
<mkopack> figure I'll image a 2nd card with 12.04 daily while the 11.10 is installing in the panda
<mkopack> HNmm, not having much luck with the 12.04 server daily
<mkopack> First try, after I went and told it account info, network, etc. Picked which functions/packages I wanted, it did some work and then I got what looked like a kernel dump on the screen.
<mkopack> Power cycled and tried again, this time it got past all that and was doing the install. Got to the "Removing Packages" stage at 50% and just hung there for over 30 minutes… No changes. The light closest to the SD slot stopped blinking, the other one would blink twice, wait, then blink twice, over and over
<mkopack> Going back to trying the 11.10
<lilstevie> even with softfp precise is much faster than oneiric
<mkopack> well, I had no luck getting precise to install for me
<mkopack> so I'm going back to oneiric for the time being
<mkopack> I'll give precise another try this weekend when I have time
<mkopack> thankfully I have a couple SD cards to use
<twb> lilstevie: why much faster?
<lilstevie> don't know why, just is
<lilstevie> at least on the tegra3
<lilstevie> haven't tried it on my tf101 yes
<lilstevie> yet*
<twb> I hear you are all about the primes these days :-)
<lilstevie> hah
<lilstevie> not all about the primes
<lilstevie> just  it needs more work than the tf101 at this point in time
<twb> k
<lilstevie> anyway gtg
<lilstevie> class in 15 minutes is all the way over the other side of the uni
<janimo`> ogra_, I just saw there's a newer L4T 15alpha since March the 12th
<ogra_> no armhf
<janimo`> I wonder if we could/should use it for the ac100 in precise
<janimo`> ah, I forgot that armhf was desirable as well
<ogra_> if you feel like, feel free to update, but given we dont build armhf images anymore it will only help armel upgraders
<xranby> ogra_: i assume you mean armel images ^
<infinity> Indeed he did.
<xranby> we have added jogl armhf java bindings now.. the only part missing are the gles drivers
<xranby> ogra_: all in all cool. now gpu vendors have to ship armhf binarys :)
<xranby> for a LTS release with server focus this are a good call
<janimo`> ogra_, well yes, it only helps those already using nvidia-tegra drivers
<janimo`> ogra_, infinity do you know when/if we drop the armel (as it is now - armv7) port completely ?
<ogra_> janimo`, not in 12.04 at least ;)
<janimo`> well obviosuly not, but what of the next cycles?
<RoyK> any idea what's happening with bug 952909?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 952909 in accountsservice "Some users invisible/unusable" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952909
<ogra_> aqsk again at UDS i'd say ;)
<ogra_> RoyK, as in #ubuntu-desktop
<RoyK> ogra_: erm... it's an arm specific bug, isn't it?
<ogra_> its a desktop package and there is no arm team anymore
<ogra_> and iirc its also amd64
<RoyK> ogra_: no, it's not
<RoyK> IIRC that was me guessing that, and I was wrong
<RoyK> what happened to the arm team?
<ogra_> well, still it is a desktop bug, there is no arm team anymore as i said
<ogra_> was dissolved, people were put into other teams
<RoyK> ok... so what would be a good alternative to ubuntu, then?
<RoyK> and why isn't https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARMTeam updated on this?
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> why would you need an alternative to ubuntu
<Mephisto__> Hello guys! I've compiled a 3.0.26 kernel for ARCH=arm and when I emualte it through qemu, I get a black screen, any help?
<ogra_> its not that the arm port goes away, its about having the actual teams take respionsibility
<RoyK> because if there is no arm team, then I guess the focus on arm is rather sloppy
<ogra_> no, the opposite is the case
<ogra_> in the current transition phase that might not be true indeed, since not all teams have HW yet but it will get there
<xranby> ogra_: which boards have armhf gpu drivers in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<ogra_> omap4 will
<xranby> i have a panda a imx53 and a ac100 here
<xranby> OK
<ogra_> ac100 depends on nvidia ... mx5 depends on freescale :)
<xranby> i will install armhf on the panda then
<xranby> and keep on testing gles armel on the mx5 and ac100
<xranby> thank you for the info
<mythos> hmm.... olegfink always tries to contact me, when i'm asleep...
<mkopack> Just wanted to say thanks guys... Got my pandaboard ea working last night running the 11.10 server.  Installed lode and that's working, and installing midori right now..
<mkopack> Lxde I mean
<mkopack> Stupid autocorrect!
<mkopack> Way faster and better on memory than the desktop image
<dannf> infinity: so did fedora decide not to follow suit w/ the hardfloat linker path?
 * dannf snagged 	hello-2.6-3.fc17.armv7hl.rpm, it uses /lib/ld-linux.so.3
<dannf> and no compat symlinks i see in their alpha tarballs
<infinity> They dropped the compat symlink too?
<infinity> jcm will be in punching distance of me in 4 days, I'll get to the bottom of this. >:(
<dannf> ok - i might poke him on irc real quick - Sledge has been poking me about submitting the linker patch upstream. i fixed the no-float-arg case, but probably should chekc w/ them first
<infinity> Well, it should go upstream period.
<infinity> RedHat's biggest argument was that it wasn't upstream, and they were dragging their feet about being trend-setters.
<dannf> infinity: submitted the patch - jcm reiterated his upstream-first reqmt, said he'd look at the patch & comment when he gets time (probably not before you see him)
<avinashhm> Hi friends , i am trying to enable wl1271 by following - http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/OMAP_Wireless_Connectivity_Calibration_Proccess_NLCP .. but i get into error "wl1271: ERROR could not get firmware: -2" .. but the .bin file is proper and i have copied to correct locan .. still i get this error .. has anyone faced this .. pls let me know any pointers ...more logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/906407/
<infinity> avinashhm: What's wrong with the driver that ships with Ubuntu and just works?
<avinashhm> infinity, i am using linaro-* images .. don't find any driver .. besides we are enable on a custom machine .. so i am not sure if ubuntu supports that ..
<infinity> Fair enough.  The wiki instructions seem straightforward enough for doing per-machine calibration.
<infinity> It's just also generally unnecessary.
<avinashhm> infinity, yes .. the instructions are quite simple and also i am having necessary binaries in right path .. "/lib/firmware/ti-connectivity/wl1271-[fw/nvs].bin" ..  still i get this error ..
<infinity> avinashhm: Your pastebin doesn't show you following the HOWTO...
<avinashhm> infinity, one thing is i have integrated the wl12xx to the kernel as inbuilt .. can this make a difference .. not a loadable module
<infinity> avinashhm: You're not giving calibrator all the arguments it needs.
<avinashhm> infinity, below in the page, they have an example section ..  so picking this .. i ll also give other arguments to check if it has better results
<infinity> avinashhm: The different examples are for different types of hardware.  No idea what yours is.
<infinity> Also, did you rmmod wl12xx_sdio before starting?
<infinity> (Cause if that's builtin, yeah, you'll have problems)
<infinity> Since that module needs the firmware loaded, and you're moving the firmware out of the way.
<infinity> If you tickly the device, the module wakes up, no firmware -> boom.
<infinity> tickle*
<infinity> Even if your final product will ship with a monolithic kernel, you're probably going to need a modular one just to do this one firmware calibration thing.
<infinity> Then you can ship the new firmware with your non-modular kernel.
<avinashhm> infinity, oops .. now i understand .. i will make the module loadable and then make sure to caliberate before insmoding ..
<avinashhm> thanks very much infinity for helping ..
#ubuntu-arm 2012-03-30
<mkopack> Hey gang… So I got the 11.10 Server prebuilt image installed and working on my panda board ES. Wifi is working fine. I installed LXDE for a desktop. However, sound doesn't seem to work. Do I need to install the OMAP driver package to get that working?
<twb> mkopack: have you checked mixer levels?
<mkopack> Yeah, volume control shows not muted, vol maxed.
<mkopack> For testing I downloaded a free MP3 file, and am trying to run it through the media player in LXDE, just not getting anything out.
<mkopack> It's not the end of the world, I can live without sound, I'm just wondering if there's other issues (like GFX ) that I might also be missing
<twb> mkopack: you checked all channels in alsamixer
<twb> ?
<twb> Also better to test with raw data (e.g. PCM) with aplay
<twb> I don't know anything about the specific unit you're on, that's just the most obvious first thing to check
<mkopack> Hmm, ok, I'll give that a try...
<mkopack> tnx
<infinity> mkopack: Sound on the PandaES won't work out of the box in oneiric, we only added the UCM fixes for it in precise.
<mkopack> Crap. I'm in the middle of doing the ROS install so I'm going to have to wait to install alsamixer
<mkopack> ah, k
<mkopack> thanks
<mkopack> I'll probably move up to 12.04 once the actual release is out. but in the mean time I'm getting my teeth cut with this 11.10
<infinity> I'd really recommend just trying precise now.  We just released Beta-2, which is pretty close to where we expect final to be.
<infinity> And we'd appreciate bug reports to make it better. :)
<infinity> (Plus, your PandaES will run both faster and cooler with the precise kernel...)
<mkopack> I'll give that a try over the weekend.. Luckily I have a couple 16 GB SD cards to play with
<mkopack> I only get a couple hours at home at night to really work on this ting
<mkopack> Ahh, a watched ROS never compiles ;) ....
<mkopack> (actually it's going surprisingly well, I must say)
<plugwash> is there any equivilent of packages.ubuntu.com for ubuntu armel and armhf?
<janimo`> GrueMaster, feel free to remove https://code.launchpad.net/~gruemaster/flash-kernel/bug-961174/+merge/98874 if the corresponding bug is wontfix
<janimo`> it showed up in the sponsoring queue and I almost considered uploading it before seeing in tiny green letters that the bug is wontfi
<janimo`> LP UI is not the best
<janimo`> tiny gray letters that is
<mythos> plugwash, you man a website to lookup packages, search for/in packages, etc? no
<mythos> *mean
<traisen> What is the minimum memory that will support ubuntu arm version?
<xranby> traisen: it depend if you want to run the full desktop
<xranby> traisen: a regular unity-2d session work ok using 512mb of ram
<xranby> the system then consume around 200mb on startup
<xranby> you can of course use 256mb of ram + some swap
<xranby> that will allow you to run most applications
<xranby> if you run headless like ubuntu-core
<xranby> then you should be able to make it with 64mb of ra
<xranby> m
<traisen> Thanks, Do you know if anyone has tried it on the Lego Mindstorms NXT ? 256kbyte FLASH- und 64kbyte RAM-Speicher
<xranby> do you know which arm cpu it are using?
<traisen> Atmel
<xranby> ok, do you know the variant?
<traisen> (or do you need more info)
<xranby> i need more info
<xranby> atmel make amny cpus
<xranby> many
<xranby> off hand i can tell you ubuntu will not boot on this device
<traisen> Just a minute
<xranby> but you can most likely write code for it using the ubuntu arm gcc
<xranby> if you have a way to upload code to this mindstorm device
<traisen> Currently using gnu tool chain, but ubuntu is better known then eCos
<traisen> But wouldn't the o/s have to be a favor of ubuntu, even if a minimal version?
<traisen> AT91SAM7S256
<janimo`> traisen, ubuntu hardly fits on a device with 1000 times as much memory
<xranby> traisen: FOR THIS KIND OF DEVICE I RECOMMEND OPENEMBEDDED OR SCRATCHBOX
<janimo`> maybe the bootloader used on typical ubuntu arm hw would fit on the mindstorm :)
<xranby> OOPS
<xranby> damn capslock
<traisen> No desktop needed
<xranby> traisen: the problem are that a regular liux kernel require more than 256kb of flash
<janimo`> traisen, ecos should be pretty good for it for the type of apps you'd probably run on it
<xranby> traisen: for a minimal embedded linux system you need at least 4mb of flash
<xranby> to store the kernel and a minimal root filesystem
<xranby> and more ram
<xranby> you can compare this lego device with your usb mousepointer
<xranby> the usb mouse probably have more flash
<xranby> if it are flash based
<traisen> MB not Kb :)    eCos is working... thanks for mentioning other options, so I have something to compare against.
<janimo`> hackish patch to get mongodb run its smoketest completed, now to clean up maybe and backport to Ubuntu's stable version hopefully before 12.04
 * janimo` resists being sidetracked into debugging mongo for ppc on the porter machine. 
<infinity> janimo`: Go for it, get sidetracked.
<infinity> janimo`: I thought mongo was heavily x86-centric.  Just how large is your patch?
<infinity> (Or maybe I'm confusing it with another package that had a "don't bother trying to port this" note...)
<infinity> Ahh, there it is.
<infinity>   The mongodb server depends on both little-endianness and unaligned memory
<infinity>   access, which I believe means it can only work on i386 and amd64. We believe
<infinity>   that the mongodb will be useful even it is not available for all Debian
<infinity>   supported platforms.
<infinity> janimo`: Is the above no longer true?
<tedg> Howdy folks.
<tedg> We've got a test that's using callgrind, but it's failing to link on ARM.
<tedg> Could someone take a look?  It seems like callgrind isn't built right on ARM.
<tedg> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/98928961/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-armhf.libdbusmenu_0.5.96-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<infinity> tedg: You didn't get the memo that ARM is everyone's problem/responsibility now? ;)
<tedg> infinity, yes, that's why I'm helping -- by finding bugs :-)
<infinity> *smirk*
<infinity> janimo`: Know anything about valgrind on ARM?
<plugwash> <mythos> plugwash, you man a website to lookup packages, search for/in packages, etc? no <-- yes packages.ubuntu.com lets me search for/in packages on the official ubuntu architectures I was wondering if there was an equivilent for ubuntu armel and armhf
<mythos> plugwash, answer is no
<plugwash> ok
<mythos> the easiest way is a chroot and apt-file/apt-cache
<infinity> plugwash: packages.u.c is maintained by frank@lichtenheld.de, feel free to bug him about adding ports. ;)
<infinity> plugwash: Of course, there's also Contents-$arch on the mirrors.
<janimo`> infinity, mongodb is indeed x86 centric but not by design, they just did not care for portability much
<janimo`> and there are not many places where it needs changing but my chjanges are not the most elegant
<janimo`> so unaligned double and atomic int accesses cause traps and it is mostlt about finding and fixing those places
<janimo`> infinity, I had a fire-and-forget ARM patch sent to valgrind once but not much knowledge more besides that
<janimo`> infinity, as for the size of the mongo patch it is mongoarm.diff here, most recent comments
<janimo`> that is against master which built and ran fine, applying the same to the 2.0 branch still crashes so I have some more digging to do
<janimo`> infinity, regarding ppc, I probably need to debug it there too, after the single patch that is needed on ARM too (make char signed explicitely in one place)
<janimo`> it still crashed and the build for some reason did not have debug symbols so gdb did not help me
<janimo`> which is strange as the same default build on x86 and arm has debug symbols
<janimo`> anyway I probably need to look at it some more, probably my last chance to play with ppc if I am reading my crystall ball correctly
<janimo`> also my first time working on a ppc :)
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> If you need access to a PPC machine to play, let me know.
<infinity> Although, I guess you have access to the porter in the DC too.
<infinity> But yeah, the claims that it's endian-specific don't bode well for PPC.
<infinity> Maybe that was overstated and/or incorrect.
<infinity> If you can make it both endian and alignment clean, I'm sure the Debian maintainer would love you forever.
<janimo`> infinity, yes, it is the porter that I tried building mongo today and which crashed even after one fix which was also needed for arm
<janimo`> infinity, ah indeed, it is probably endian specific too, but that luckily did not affect arm
<janimo`> there was a mongo-nonx86 branch against 1.8 last year but it is very messy and the author no longer maintains it
<janimo`> it had fixes for all sorts including arm
<janimo`> infinity, I already had a few exchanges with antonin, pushin all but our upstart script to him to lessen delta
<janimo`> and was surprised to find out that debian packages (or the system) can break if upstart scripts are installed
<janimo`> because of some yet undeployed dpkg fix
<janimo`> ah so that's wre my diskspace went
 * janimo` discovers a 21Gb log from Gnash
<highvoltage> wow
<janimo`> highvoltage, possibly the effects of always open browser+gnash installed+infrequent reboots. Anyway, removed
<highvoltage> I use the #rmrf tag on identica/twitter for things like that. like http://identi.ca/notice/50474501 and http://identi.ca/notice/71778992 :)
<Mephisto__> Hello people! I'm looking at a kernel config (versatile) for a recent kernel, I cannot seem to make em work (a part from the 2.6.22 which doesn't support ext4), any help is appreciated
<infinity> Mephisto__: Why versatile?  It's long obsolete.
<infinity> Mephisto__: Surely, you want vexpress?
<Mephisto__> well i'm a total newbie to this here's the system I'm trying to "emulate"
<Mephisto__> http://www.sealevel.com/store/relio-r9-arm9-embedded-risc-computer.html
<infinity> Oh.  Then you're almost certainly in the wrong channel, as Ubuntu won't run on that system (nor an emulated version of it).
<infinity> ARM9 is ARMv5, Ubuntu only supports ARMv7.
<infinity> Actually, that might even be v4t.
<infinity> Anyhow, you might want to try Debian, and they do have versatile kernels packaged as well.
<Mephisto__> so it's versatile right?
<infinity> Erm.  That system isn't the same thing as a versatile board from ARM, no.
<infinity> But they're perhaps vaguely similar product families.
<infinity> In either case, Ubuntu won't run on either one (old ARM versatile boards, the qemu versatile target, nor this machine you linked).
<Mephisto__> I see
<Mephisto__> thanks a lot for valuable informations and your time sir
<infinity> No problem.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-03-31
<MMlosh> Hi!  I am having issues with program "dvblast" on pandaboard, ubuntu precise...   It behaves as if the compiler malfunctioned :(
<MMlosh> oh sorry.. it's "getstream"
<MMlosh> By reading the source code, the only way how can I get the "usage" message is suplying wrong parameters..
<MMlosh> But good configuration files (even example ones!) give me also the usage message..
#ubuntu-arm 2012-04-01
<MMlosh> Made some testing on the program..   the   arguments parsing loop is defective..   It loops on the "default" case.   Hardcoding the config path makes the program run fine
<MMlosh> The problem seems to be signed-vs-unsigned shortint..     It returns "255" while the while loops checks for "-1"
<MMlosh> Nevermind..   the "ch" variable should be int instead of char..  It's a "normal" application bug
<MMlosh> The bug was filled as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/getstream/+bug/970520  I am sorry for the flood
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 970520 in getstream "Does not work on ARMv7 at all (pandaboard)" [Undecided,New]
<infinity> MMlosh: Fixed in precise, thanks for the catch.
<MMlosh> If I want it fixed in debian, I need to post a bug there, right?
 * infinity notes that he missed the word "on" in his changelog entry.  Oops.
<infinity> MMlosh: I can push the patch to Debian in a bit.
<MMlosh> also: are you sure that my fix is correct?
<MMlosh> thank you
<infinity> MMlosh: Your fix is correct.  getopt returns an int.  Casting ints and chars interchangeably works on x86 (hence the bug), because x86 uses signed chars by default.  ARM and PowerPC use unsigned chars by default.
<infinity> Of course... getstream currently doesn't build on precise.  I should have checked that before I uploaded.
<infinity> *sigh*
<stgraber> infinity: and now that you are touched-it-last, congratulations on making this your FTBFS ;)
<infinity> stgraber: Yeah, it's just glib include whininess, nothing drastic.
<infinity> stgraber: And I can be all revisionist history and fix the typo in my previous changelog. ;)
<MMlosh> ahs3, yes, forgot that it won't rebuild because of that..   I workarounded that by including whole <glib.h> in my testbuilds..
<infinity> ahs3: Ignore that, MMlosh is tab-complete-impaired. ;)
<infinity> MMlosh: Yeah, I'll fix in a bit, after I go get a drink. :P
<infinity> My own dumb fault for thinking an obviously-correct 1-line fix wouldn't need a test build.
<MMlosh> I wondered where that "3" came from..       hitting tab..  sleepy me..   (europe...)
<MMlosh> infinity,  minor question  --  Any idea why it's set to build with  "-O0" ?
<infinity> MMlosh: No idea.
<infinity> (it is?)
<MMlosh> The only guess I have is.. someone actually trying the binary after building..  and trying to debug
<infinity> Hrm, so it is.
<infinity> That's an upstream decision, not a Debian or Ubuntu modification.  No clue why.
<MMlosh> oh..
<infinity> I'd change it, but if upstream had a legit reason to do it (I suspect not, but maybe), I'd prefer not to break it and find out later. :P
 * infinity testbuilds this time, to avoid further embarrassment.
<infinity> MMlosh: Well, I'll forward the patch to Debian, but the Debian maintainer hasn't uploaded since 2009.  I might NMU for some of the outstanding issues, if I'm feeling keen.
<infinity> MMlosh: But, anyway, fixed in Ubuntu (no, really, it builds this time!)
<MMlosh> great..  I haven't expected such quick reaction..  since there was no update since that 2009...
<MMlosh> but the coder itself was kinda-active in 2011
<infinity> Oh, curious, the maintainer did respond to a bug for a new upstream version only a few days ago.  Maybe he's not dead.
<MMlosh> neat
<MMlosh> people want dvb-s2 I guess
<infinity> Oh, and not going to bother forwarding that fix to Debian, looks like the new upstream version fixes the cast.
<infinity> So, Debian will get it for free when they rev, which the maintainer seems to be working on.
<MMlosh> infinity, interesting..   I would bet that the bug was kept    and lose
<drinkin_leninade> hi guys, I'm looking for an ARM guru that can help me with a non ubuntu related question…
<MMlosh> infinity, do you know, if the debian maintainer plans to release the current version soon?     (Since the program is unable to acquire "signal lock" on our multiplex with highest frequency)
<infinity> MMlosh: Not sure, to be honest.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-03-25
<Guest65522> hi
<tertl3> hello
<tertl3> when do you guys suspect ubuntu to be ready for use on the nexus 7
<tertl3> I saw that it is the main platform for development
<jimerickson> getting "omapdss dpi error: could not enable display: no manager" with todays omap4 image on pandaboard ES.
<jsolano> exit
<jimerickson> todays omap4 image on pandaboard ES boots to black screen with blinking cursor
<ogra_> try switching to tty and back to X
<jimerickson> ogra its a blinking cursor on all the tty's
<ogra_> jimerickson, thats before or after oem-config ran ?
<ogra_> (teh GUI installation bit)
<ogra_> oh, wait, raring
<ogra_> ubiquity then
<jimerickson> ogra_: its the first boot after install. the "live" image runs fine.
<ogra_> hmm
<jimerickson> yesterday it gave a "omapdss error: could not enable display: no manager" message before the blinking cursor came on. but not today.
<ogra_> jimerickson, well, file a bug, i'll try a test myself during this week ...
<ogra_> i wonder why the QA team doesnt catch that
<jimerickson> ok will do ogra_  what pakage should i file under?
<ogra_> jimerickson, hmm, i'm just seeing a mail from ppisati where he claims he has gotten the wrong kernel on an upgrade of the panda ... i wonder if thats the same
<ogra_> so either pvr-omap4 (for X not coming up) or linux-omap4 for now
<jimerickson> yes that could be as my problems started with an upgrade then i tried the new image and got the same thing. ok i will go with linux-omap4, thanks ogra_ .
<jimerickson> ogra_: bug filed. Bug #1159890.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1159890 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "omapdss SPI error: could not enable display: no manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159890
<ogra_> thx
<drasko> After deboostraping Precise on Pandaboard, I am getting : init: Failed to create pty - disabling logging for job after
<hark> hi, is gst-ducati supposed to be working on Ubuntu-3.2.0-1424.31
<chadbyoung> anyone here have experience working with an ARM versatile express?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-03-26
<infinity> NekoXP: Is there any hope of ever getting an Efika kernel newer than 2.6.31?
<infinity> NekoXP: Don't care about fancy video or anything, just something people can use to turn their old Efikas into build hosts, etc.
<infinity> NekoXP: (Your github project seems to be stuck on 2.6.31 still, no idea if there's something elsewhere, or if maybe one can successfully build and boot an upstream kernel at this point?)
<drasko> Debootstraped Ubuntu Precise hangs on boot after : Freeing init memory: 304K
<drasko> on Pandaboard
<drasko> any ideas ?
<ogra_> did you set up a serial console ? (see the serila howto on the ubuntu wiki)
<hrw> infinity: ask on #efika?
<infinity> hrw: NekoXP seemed like the right person to ask. :P
<infinity> hrw: I also don't care *that* deeply.
<hrw> infinity: ;)
<hrw> infinity: I would be surprised if mainline booted and worked but no screen on smartbook
<infinity> hrw: I heard from elsewhere that they may still be missing some USB drivers or something.
<infinity> hrw: But that may not affect barebones usage.  Could make installation rough, given the lack of serial.
<hrw> lack of user accessible serial
<infinity> Yes, that.
<hrw> I have 2.6.38 running long time ago
<infinity> hrw: ScottK would be very interested in that if it also works on smarttops.
<infinity> hrw: He was complaining about Genesi being stuck on 2.6.31, since glibc in raring requires 2.6.32. :P
<hrw> infinity: never played with smarttop
<hrw> and I gave my smartbook to friend
<infinity> I have a top, but not a book, I could play at some point.
<infinity> If you still have your tree.
<hrw> doubt it but will check
 * infinity finishes up some kernel SRU bits and decides that 5am is a lovely time to go to bed, and go backon VAC.
<infinity> s/backon/back on/
<hrw> infinity: sweet dreams then
<hrw> nope - dropped tree
<swex> hello everyone
<swex> Can somebody help me with mounting ubuntu12.04 arm img to my nfs storage
<swex> is that possible?
<swex> I'm using freescale imx53 start board and wan't to boot from nfs.
<XorA> swex: you just need the rootfs as a directory then export it with nfs, then any guide on linux booting will work, I think you should use the server image for this though so you get some feedback by seriel
<XorA> swex: just dont forget the no_root_squash in your exports file
<swex> XorA: I understand that
<swex> XorA: main problem is file permissions of that directory
<XorA> is your host also ubuntu?
<swex> yep
<XorA> swex: then I think most of the perms should line up
<XorA> swex: wont even need the nfs4 username mapping except for home directories
 * ogra_ suspects that might break in intresting ways :)
<ogra_> 12.04 images are preinstalled, they try to expand to the full size of the media they boot from
<ogra_> (on first boot that is)
<ogra_> so there will be a lot more involved than just dumping the content to an nfs export
<XorA> ogra_: even the server images?
<ogra_> yes, all images
<XorA> ogra_: ah I thought server images didn't have that, my bad
<ogra_> we switched to "normal" installs in 12.10
<ogra_> i would suggest taking the ubuntu-core tarball and configure that properly instead ...
<XorA> ogra_: you could have made your life easier if ubuntu supported LVM back in the day :-D
<ogra_> with 12.10 it does
<XorA> ogra_: kindof
<ogra_> but you also need to run through the installer
<hrw> XorA: <12.10 had lvm in alternative installer
<ogra_> right, you could use netboot/netinstall
<hrw> that's how I installed on lumpek (my x86-64 laptop)
<ogra_> tha gives you a normal debian-installer session and offers all possible setups
<XorA> hrw: just makes the task of expanding rootfs much simpler, add new partition, add it to volume group, make rootfs bigger live
<hrw> XorA: I got rid of lvm from my desktop few years ago
<XorA> 12.10 graphical installer explodes really badly using LVM
<ogra_> did you tell xnox ?
<XorA> (on x86/64)
<ogra_> afaik he did some LVM installs on panda
<XorA> ogra_: I havent had time to repeat on a VM
<XorA> ogra_: although I think its a corner case as I saw it on my laptop but not my desktop
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> bad corner laptops !
<XorA> I needed laptop working for connect so just switched to netinstaller and that worked
<ogra_> yeah, netinst always works
<xnox> =(((( lvm2 works fine on the desktop images, but good reminder for me to add automatic tests for it in the jenkins labs.
<doomlord> does ubuntu-arm have a virtual mouse for touchscreens & legacy apps (i know its a hacky idea)
<ogra_> doomlord, unity has some a11y options for such things using cursor keys iirc
<doomlord> i'm tihnking more of the experience on a tablet, no cursor keys :)
<doomlord> (eg trying to use desktop apps on a touchscreen)
<ogra_> well, for that we have ubuntu-touch
<doomlord> with touchscreen laptops appearing i would be equally or more interested in the reverse process.. touch-friendlifying the desktop
<doomlord> but i get what ubuntu-touch is for
<doomlord> things like the 3finger drag that ubuntu has are a big step in the right direction IMO
<ogra_> well, ubuntu-touch will replace the desktop ... or rather the QML based unity touch will replace what you have today
<ogra_> or as they call it "unity next"
<doomlord> how far off do you think that is... i'm skeptical about touch UIs for serious work. they're great for casual use
<ogra_> 14.04 is the target for the converged desktop
<ogra_> by then the same desktop will run on all ubuntu installs
<doomlord> so is ubuntu arm as we see it eg on n7 just a stopgap
<doomlord> i hope we get touchscreens which can actually sense when a finger is near, so go back to having a precise cursor..
<doomlord> preselection highlight
<doomlord> i suppose a traditional gui might become like terminal is now, a developpers tool..
<doomlord> but i really cant see serious programs like GIMP/blender or programmers IDE's all working in some smartphone/tablet style
<ogra_> ubuntu arm on the n7 is what got you all the nice improvements on your x86 desktop in 13.04 :)
<ogra_> cutting the memory footprint, getting it more performant etc
<ogra_> thats work that was done with the 14.04 convergence in mind
<ogra_> so your desktop core (all the non UI background processes) performs well
<doomlord> i've got an n7 but am yet to try it
<darkfaded> i had switched to fluxbox on my nexus7, but i still run 12.10 on it
<darkfaded> maybe i should update
<darkfaded> the ui/xserver don't play too nice, but it's the best home server i've ever had
<doomlord> are there any detailed explanations on the web of this convergance plan (not the marketting videos)
<doomlord> i'm kind of scared to hear anything about traditional ui being replaced like win8
<doomlord> i hear its possible to dualboot android/ubuntu-arm
<ogra_> doomlord, visually and functionally unity wont change much on the desktop
<doomlord> ok fair enough
<ogra_> you will still have the "classic" unity desktop as you have today on your PC
<doomlord> it will be interesting to see what emerges
<doomlord> i'm still interested to see how desktop apps could be reworked for both... just making selection fieleds squarer, it seems, combining button & indicators..
<drasko> If I'd like to maintain my ARM rootfs via chroot on PC, do I have to mount proc, sys and dev via --bind before chroot?
<ogra_> you will need to mount /proc for some packages to work, yes
<ogra_> sys and dev arent fatal if they are missing
<drasko> If I'd like to maintain my ARM rootfs via chroot on PC, do I have to mount proc, sys and dev via --bind before chroot?
<siretart> hi. I would like to run an Ubuntu ARM server inside qemu on my amd64 laptop. I wonder if there was any way to get the ubuntu-installer from http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/raring/main/installer-armhf/current/images/ started in a similar way to the installer on i386
<siretart> in my experiments, I always ended up with a black screen. is there some documentation what kernel parameters I need to pass, so that I get something on the serial console?
<drasko_> hi all. What is approximative size of Ubuntu on ARM ?
<drasko_> hi all. What is approximative size of Ubuntu on ARM ?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-03-27
<marvin24> janimo: care to pull an updated 3.1 ac100 kernel to raring (if time contraints allow)?
<marvin24> it's basicly an update to downstream r16r3 kernel with lots of bug fixes
<ogra_> there were bugs ?!?
<ogra_> evil !
<Snark> suspend+resume ?
<ogra_> :)
<marvin24> maybe better
<marvin24> at least for me
<marvin24> I tried three times in a row and got no crash
<ogra_> nice !
<marvin24> but that may differ for others ...
 * Snark is worried : he generally is in the "others" category
<marvin24> Snark: why don't you just try out my 3.1 branch?
<ogra_> then you will surely look forward to getting a chromebook ... and stay in that category :)
<Snark> ogra_, the fact that the chromebook only has 16G is... very very annoying
<ogra_> it has USB 3.0
<janimo> marvin24, I could sponsor it, any chance you can make the package? If not I'll try making time for it next week
<Snark> so I can connect it to a big drive, but that is still annoying to need another device
<janimo> marvin24, same branch in your gitorious repo?
<marvin24> janimo: ok, I can put a package to our repo
<marvin24> janimo: yes
<marvin24> http://gitorious.org/ac100/marvin24s-kernel/trees/l4t-r16-r2-ac100
<drasko> hi all, I'd like to login directly into root console, and supress login prompt. How to do this ?
<drasko> hi all. How to enable auto login ? I am looking at /etc/init and i do not know which file to edit
<drasko> hi all. How to enable auto login ? I am looking at /etc/init and i do not know which file to edit
<ogra_> drasko, answered in #pnadaboard
<RoyK> http://efn.no/kodemus/kodemus.html
<ogra_> and the translation ?
<RoyK> oops
<RoyK> wrong channel ;)
<ogra_> :)
<RoyK> I don't know a translation (yet). it's a shortstory from 1968 about everyone carrying around their electronic computers, their "little brothers" which help them decide what to do
<RoyK> effectively controlling everyone
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> like star trek ... just worse :)
<RoyK> yes, and older
<RoyK> 1968 - handheld computers?
<ogra_> star trek is from '68 too
<ogra_> they had their little flip top communicators and tricorders
<RoyK> ok
<swex> can somebody help me
<swex> please
<swex> I don't know why, but my serial console doesn't take input
<swex> just output
<swex> ubuntu 10.04 freescale mx53
<lessent> hi all..
#ubuntu-arm 2013-03-28
 * Snark is pondering... N7 or chromebook?
<Snark> two questions on the chromebook : is there somewhere documentation on how to get ubuntu *on* the device (not on a usb key)? Is it possible to let an SD card in it the whole time (like I do with the AC100)?
<Snark> I have never seen documented how to put ubuntu on the mmc, and I have read (can't remember where) that the SD card was really sticking out when put in, so can't really be left there
<xnox> Snark: ac100 uses sdcard or usb stick for _intallation_ afterwards ubuntu is installed on to normal partitions.....
<xnox> some devices do limit one which places it can boot from, so a panda can only do usb on the go boot or boot from sd card.
<gildean> xnox: you can also install to external on the ac100
<gildean> from usb to sd or vice versa
<ogra_> no, there is a bug :)
<ogra_> you can install to usb from SD, but not the other way round
<ogra_> Snark, look for the chrubuntu scripts, i have ubuntu on the internal MMC on my chromebook ... they resized the system partition to make room for it so i have a parallel install
<ogra_> (i think hrw did the same initially on his)
<hrw> yes
<ogra_> i'm pondering to get http://eu.apacer.com/products/AH152 for a re-install though
<ogra_> doesnt stick out to much and should be faster than the MMC
<ogra_> (or any SD card)
<hrw> ogra_: price?
<ogra_> dunno, i still havent found a european shop that sells it ... should be below $30
<ogra_> its not as fast as it could be,  but stilll gets you around 60MB/s for reading and around 80 for writing
<ogra_> err, other way rouond
<ogra_> 80 for readfing, 60 for writing
<ogra_> (write speed doesnt concern me to much with 2G of ram though ... i just want fast reads)
<hrw> I use external hdd on usb3 port
<ogra_> i dont like to have something hanging off the device .... and long USB sticks are to dangerous ... they easily turn into levers that open your case
<hrw> ogra_: I use that hdd only at home
<hrw> ogra_: chromebook -> usb3 hub -> {usb3 hdd, usb2 eth}
<ogra_> yeah, not really a good idea if you want to put the OS on it :)
<ogra_> and still take the laptop with you
<hrw> 10.5GB on internal is enough
<ogra_> yeah, its not the size, its the speed :)
<ogra_> i'm fine with carrying data on SD ... but i want the OS to be snappy
<hrw> ogra_: wasn't emmc 50-60MB/s?
<ogra_> or snappier ...
<Snark> ogra_, I need more room -- I have about 10G which I need to have quite accessible (slow isn't a problem)
<ogra_> hrw, 34MB/s according to hdparm
<ogra_> (and according to dd tests)
<Snark> add to that the system and the sage installation on a reasonably fast "disk" (mmc)
<hrw> ogra_: enough for me
<ogra_> Snark, well, add a 32G SD card then
<Snark> ogra_, it must not stick out too much
<ogra_> or get such a tiny USB key ... 2.0 ones are easy to get
<ogra_> if you dont care about speed, 2.0 ones are all around
<ogra_> http://the-gadgeteer.com/2010/08/12/worlds-smallest-micro-sdhc-usb-card-reader/
<ogra_> get one of these :)
<hrw> ogra_: usb2.0 card readers are fine with today's 'fast' sd cards
<hrw> my 32GB samsung microsd does just 19MB/s
<ogra_> yeah
<hrw> nevermind sd slot or usb2 port
<Snark> I don't need very fast on that part of the data
<ogra_> if you dont care about speed thats definitelty fine
<Snark> ogra_, ok, that leaves the question on kicking chromeos out of the device and have only ubuntu
<Snark> (and a solution where hitting space at the wrong moment won't destroy the system)
<ogra_> hitting space ?
<hrw> ogra_: instead of ctrl-d
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i doubt thats easily fixable
<hrw> ogra_: press space and devmode will be off
<ogra_> yeah, i remember
<ogra_> never happened to me
<hrw> Snark: are you brave enough and have 249$ spare?
<hrw> u-boot can be reflashed
<ogra_> that bright white bootscreen is so heavily in your face, i doubt you will hit space accidentially
<hrw> you know... I feel that I should finally update chromebook packages in ubuntu...
<hrw> but laziness wins
<ogra_> hrw, well, i feel like i finally should make flas-kernel work ... but laziness wins too here
<ogra_> (though the oopses on boot wi5th the std kernel actually annoy me)
<hrw> ogra_: flash-kernel for chromebook?
<ogra_> indeed
<ogra_> to just install a packaged kernel without hassle
<hrw> ogra_: I think we need first to switch to chainloaded uboot
<hrw> so no signing of kernels etc
<ogra_> why ?
<ogra_> you packaged the signing tools, didnt you ?
<hrw> ogra_: now you need /etc/default/chromebook-cmdline file
<hrw> ogra_: and they are stuck in Debian NEW for >month
<ogra_> thats fine
<ogra_> f-k can ship a default
<hrw> ogra_: there is no such thing as default
<ogra_> well, nothing blocks us of going ahead and pulling them into ubuntu first
<hrw> default is p2 on sd? p2 on usb? p7 on emmc/sd/usb?
<ogra_> there is a default in /proc/cmdline, no ?
<hrw> no
<hrw> ach, that way
<hrw> check how you booted and reuse?
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$ cat /proc/cmdline
<ogra_> cros_secure console= console=tty1 debug verbose root=/dev/mmcblk0p7 rootwait rw
<ogra_> just adjust if needed ... else just dump it into the default
<ogra_> so why does my SD card not mount anymore ... hmm
 * ogra_ wonders why these global notices never go into the channel i'm current;y in
<Snark> hrw, 249$ translates to 299€, don't you know? But yes, I'm brave enough: if I buy remote, I have seven days to change my mind ;-)
<hrw> Snark: or to 229GBP
<hrw> Snark: you can flash own u-boot. but no instructions from me.
<Snark> eh, if I have no instructions from anyone, I can't do that
<Snark> hrw, is there some documentation somewhere of a similar... uh... hack on another type of computer
<Snark> ?
<Snark> eh... the space bar problem is not on each suspend+resume but only on bootup, right?
<hrw> right
<angs> ogra_: does your omap3 ubuntu-server 12.04  image for beagleboard-xm include firewall/firewall setting?
<angs> how can I check it?
<angs> if it has or not
 * Snark really wonders what he should buy
<Snark> :-/
<ogra_> angs, ubuntu doesn not use any firewalls by default
<angs> ogra_, thank you
<ogra_> angs, but ufw is available (and iptables (which is the backenmd for ufw) shoudl eb enabled in the kernel) in case you are paranoid ...
<ogra_> usually you dont need any firefalling since there are no ports open by default, they only get opened once you install the respective package (i.e. a webserver to open port 80)
<angs> no I am having a network problem, I was wondering if there is any firewall setting or so that causes problem.
<ogra_> nope
<angs> thank you
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135341370451&tab_idx=1
<ogra_> infinity, ^^^ landa replacements ?
<ogra_> *panda
<infinity> ogra_: No.  We're getting real server kit.
<ogra_> ah, good
<ogra_> in 2020 ?
<infinity> Soon, if all goes well. :/
<ogra_> heh ... soon ...
<angs> is the ath9k_htc driver on ubuntu-server released by Atheros or developed by open source committee?
<infinity> angs: It's in the upstream kernel source.
<angs> infinity, I don't know much about kernels, do you know if the source is developed by Atheros?
<angs> source of ath9k_htc
<infinity> angs: Atheros participates, but you asked if it was "by open source committee", and it being upstream means "yes".
<infinity> angs: Atheros donated the original source, and continues to contribute, but they're not the only contributors.
<angs> infinity, I got it now, thank you
<angs> I have a usb dongle that has atheros chipset, is the driver version as same as kernel version?
<xnox> s/committee/community/ makes more sense =)
<ogra_> communitee
<hrw> have a nice Easter/weekend guys
<ogra_> hrw, you too ... and i wish you big eggs and all ...
<ogra_> (or so ... )
<hrw> ogra_: I go to Saarbrucken, DE for demoscene party
<ogra_> oh, with your daughter ?
<hrw> alone
<ogra_> poor girl ...
<hrw> we stays with Ania
<hrw> by
<hrw> e
<ogra_> ciao
<ogra_> and enjoy :)
<siretart> hi. I would like to run an Ubuntu ARM server inside qemu on my amd64 laptop. I wonder if there was any way to get the ubuntu-installer from http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/raring/main/installer-armhf/current/images/ started in a similar way to the installer on i386
<siretart> in my experiments, I always ended up with a black screen. is there some documentation what kernel parameters I need to pass, so that I get something on the serial console?
<jimerickson> was having issues with bug #1159890. but now ubuiquity freezes solid at "Installing libdvdnav4". no mouse no keyboard.  pandaboard ES todays image.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1159890 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "omapdss SPI error: could not enable display: no manager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159890
<ogra_> now the question would be why do we install libdvdnav4 at all :)
<ogra_> sounds a bit like a kernel issue with USB though
<jimerickson> ok i will try again tomorrow i guess, crosses fingers. thanks ogra_
<ogra_> well, we dont touch these images for raring (in fact we were about to drop that flavour completely ...) i'll do a test myself after easter ...
<ogra_> theroetically the kernel and setup is identical to quantal
<ogra_> just with updated package versions ...
<ogra_> (for the desktop)
<jimerickson> do you mean omap4-armhf will be dropped? sad panda is sad.
<ogra_> panda has been killed by TI
<jimerickson> oh i see
<ogra_> like ... they fired ~500 ppl
<jimerickson> yikes!
<ogra_> everyone working on panda and mobile OMAP
<infinity> We'll probably drop the desktop images, we won't drop Panda kernel support (the new -generic kernel supports Panda as well)
<ogra_> infinity, nope, we wont
<infinity> But without PVR GLES drivers, we can't support the desktop.
<infinity> ogra_: We won't what?
<ogra_> after much back and forth we will keep desktop with quantal kernel as unsupported images
<infinity> ogra_: I meant "in the future", not this release.
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<infinity> ogra_: I know what the plan is for this release.
<ogra_> they will go away first thing in S
<ogra_> ok, i wasnt sure
<ogra_> because the plan changed every hour for the last weeks
<infinity> But even in S, Panda will still have kernel support, just no desktop support, due to the pvr-omap mess.
<ogra_> right, it should be -generic and server images
<infinity> Also, the rumours of the death of OMAP are greatly exaggerated, according to every TI person I talked to at Connect.
<infinity> So, try not to spread too much misinformation.
<ogra_> heh, OMAP in mobile is dead
<infinity> They switched OMAP focus away from mobile, yes.
<ogra_> and all mobile engineers are gone
<infinity> But it's still very much alive.  Just not for phones, tablets, etc.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, i'm just echoing theoir press releases
<jimerickson> so should i keep panda and run android or just retire it?
<ogra_> if their marketing makes a mess dont make me responsible :)
<infinity> jimerickson: Android will have the same issues.
<ogra_> right
<jimerickson> oh ok
<ogra_> jimerickson, you can still test server
<ogra_> and use it if you ever plan to build arm packages
<jimerickson> alright
<infinity> They're fine little headless machines still.  But 3D acceleration on desktop Linux and Android will be harder to come by.
<jimerickson> indeed they are. still sad though.
<jimerickson> alright i suppose i will switch to a raspberrypi and run raspian. thats a topic for a different channel though ;)
<ogra_> well, you coudl use ubuntu touch on some old phone :)
<ogra_> (or on a nexus7)
<ogra_> ubuntu-touch is becoming the new ubuntu-arm-desktop
<doomlord> does ubuntu on n7 use the gpu/ opengl
<doomlord> ubuntu-arm desktop that is
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it uses the binary tegra3 Xorg driver
<doomlord> has anyone here had dual-boot working?
<doomlord> (android/ubuntu)
<ogra_> some people do, we dont encourage it though
<ogra_> since we dont really test with it and might just wipe your android accidentially
 * tassadar_ raises his hand
<ogra_> right, talk to tassadar_, he'S the dual boot guru :)
<doomlord> i'm using my n7 as an android development target, however one reason i bought an n7 was seeing the ubuntu support
<ogra_> well, long term the ubuntu-desktop image for it will turn into ubuntu-touch ....
<ogra_> which means it will run an android/ubuntu hybrid core
<doomlord> will you still be able to enable the desktop on a touch device (like in win8)
<doomlord> i know it wont be optimal
<ogra_> we will definitely have the convergence stuff some point after 13.10
<ogra_> so that it runs the desktop once you dock it
<tassadar_> it's soo unfortunate that n7 does not have hdmi :/
<ogra_> but i doubt that you will be able to for example dual boot ...
<ogra_> since the partitioning will be changed etc etc
<doomlord> i guess when everything is inplace you'll less want to
<ogra_> yeah :)
<doomlord> but i would definitely want to be able to bring up the desktop even without docking
<tassadar_> I still wonder how do you plan to repartition n7 Oo
<ogra_> that might work once the desktop was moved to QML
<doomlord> one thing i'm after is a Synergy client on tablet devices - to extend 'workspace' from my laptop..
<ogra_> the next big change on touch will be the switch to Mir ... with that you will have to have Mir compatible toolkits
<ogra_> (and will lose Xorg support until XMir exists ... which is a target for the desktop but not for touch atm ... so it wont be there immediately)
<doomlord> is there a website / wiki describing all this
<doomlord> some roadmap plans..
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec?action=show&redirect=MirSpec#Mir_Today
<doomlord> mir is like wayland?
<ogra_> kind of ... but totally different :)
<ogra_> they will be able to use the same drivers in the end ... and have a similar but slightly different protocol ... but for example the input layer will be a totally different thing in Mir ...
<ogra_> and Mir is currently using android drivers, Wayland completely dropped android support plans
<doomlord> mir is for androiid AND x86 pcs?
<ogra_> for more details ask in #ubuntu-mir :)
<ogra_> yes
<doomlord> is this somethiing that has partial implementations now that you can experiment with
<ogra_> well it is for ubuntu touch and PCs :)
<ogra_> ubuntu touch just happens to use android drivers
<ogra_> ask in #ubuntu-mir ... i think they are working on N7 support right now
<ogra_> since N7 and N4 will be the first devices using it
<xnox> it can show pretty 3D cats now =) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kjb8a8ISKWY
<geoffmcc> is there an older.dist that will work on arm v6?
<geoffmcc> ´
<k1l> Limited support for earlier instruction sets (ARMv5t, ARMv6) was available in early releases of the ARM port (jaunty, karmic).
<k1l> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<angs> I have configurations on /etc/network/interfaces, on each boot I get this outputs Waiting for network configuration... Waiting up to 60 more seconds for network configuration... that causes 2 min delay on each boot. how can I skip this message on the boot without deleting /etc/network/interface settings?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-03-29
<infinity> angs: Don't set interfaces to "auto" that can't be configured on boot?
<angs> infinity, I removed all auto interfaces, but it still stucks on the boot for the network configurations
<angs> what file do I need to edit on /boot to be able set buddy=spidev on the kernel command-line. here is my /boot directory http://pastebin.com/UkB4UFVT
<angs> I get such connection error http://pastebin.com/fxRQzthg while I am trying to apt-get install or update, how can I fix it?
<angs> I installed prebuilt image from http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu does anyone use SPI without anyproblem with that image file?
<setkeh> Hey guys im trying to mount the Nexus7 ubuntu image on my pc to have a gander at it but i get the bad filesystem error from mount -t udf -o loop image.img /mountpoint and i have the udf and squashfs stuff also dmesg complains about "[292104.208871] UDF-fs: warning (device loop0): udf_load_vrs: No anchor found" and "[292104.208873] UDF-fs: warning (device loop0): udf_fill_super: No partition found (1)" Any
<setkeh> ideas ??
<siretart> regarding my question earlier today, I finally found out how to call qemu
<siretart> I'm making notes with my experiments here, in case anyone is interested: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/ARM
<harrisr> what is this channel
<k1l_> harrisr: read the topic!
#ubuntu-arm 2013-03-30
<tassadar_> hmm, a bit offtopic, but does "losetup /dev/loop2 image.img" create /dev/loop2 file, or does it have to be there already?
<pritesh> hey please tell me, how can i change my kernel on BeagleBoard-XM. it showing me 3-4 kernels in /lib/modules/* and  by uname -r other version.
<pritesh> how can i change it. there is no grub in it
<siretart> pritesh: have a look at http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/Boot_Sequence to understand how the BeagleBoard-XM boots
<pritesh> ok
<pritesh> siretart ok i got it, but how can i boot on other kernel Version in u-boot
<siretart> pritesh: you need to install to the partition where uboot can reach it. AFAIUI, this needs to be done manually, but I may also be missing something
<doomlord> can ubuntu-arm run on the Ouya :)
<ogra_> no, but very likely ubuntu touch can
<ogra_> well, the ubuntu arm userspace surely can though
<kulve> I'm kind of hoping that Ouya can run ubuntu as easily as nexus7 can
<kulve> and that ubuntu's normal desktop would suite Ouya's HDMI + usb mouse/keyboard better than what it's on nexus7 with touchscreen
<ogra_> it likely will
<ogra_> but based on ubuntu-touch first ...
<kulve> I've ordered one and hoping to get it in April
<ogra_> (once the convergence mode is available you should be able to just run ubuntu/desktop)
<kulve> well, I'm going to take the nexus7 rootfs and modify it to Ouya
 * ogra_ hasnt yet ... still pondering
<kulve> I don't like that "running ubuntu on top of android" approach. Even though in some cases it's handy
<kulve> bbl
<doomlord> ubuntu-arm desktop on ouya would be awesome i think
<ogra_> would need drivers etc
<ogra_> whats the ouya using ? tegra4 ?
<tassadar_> tegra 3
<tassadar_> and 1gb of ram
<ogra_> ah, that should be a no brainer indeed
<tassadar_> pretty much nexus 7
<ogra_> i thought i saw them raving about tegra4
<tassadar_> I think they wouldn't fit into $99 with tegra4
<ogra_> though afaik nvidia doesnt have a single manufacturer using it yet
<tassadar_> hah, each of the 4 buttons on the controller is labeled with one of the letters from word ouya
<tassadar_> that's cute)
<ogra_> until microsoft sues them because thats patented :P
<ogra_> "four buttons on a controller arrranged in the shape of a cross labelled with letters"
<ogra_> (as opposed to snys patent: "four buttons on a controller arrranged in the shape of a cross labelled with things that look like letters but arent")
<ogra_> *g*
<ogra_> *sonys
<tassadar_> well, the arrangement is exactly the same as on xbox controller
<ogra_> yeah, thats what i was referring to ...
<ogra_> americans allow such weird patents
<tassadar_> no, I mean the little joysticks
<ogra_> ah
<tassadar_> nvidia at least switched those on their shield-thingy)
<doomlord> wouldn't nintendo hold that patent...
<angs> is there any instruction that explains how to compile a kernel for beagleboard (omap3) that I can follow?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-03-31
<angs> I installed the ubuntu image from http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu (uname -a > Linux arm 3.7.10-x10 #1 SMP Thu Mar 28 13:45:57 UTC 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux). I enabled buddy=spidev on uEnv.txt and spidev4.0 is enabled on /dev. But https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/spi/spidev_test.c code outputs only FF when I execute it. Is it a wrong command to run? Why spidev does not work?
<ob1> Has anyone installed ROS successfully on ubuntu-arm ?
<ogra_> ROS ?
<ob1> robot operating system
<ogra_> never heard of it ... but if its and operating system, why would it need ubuntu ?
<ob1> its more like a framework
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> ah, its that mindstorm thing ?
<ob1> can i post the link here?
<ogra_> seems there is brickos in the archive
<ogra_> sure
<ob1> http://www.ros.org/wiki/
<ogra_> brickos - alternative OS for LEGO(r) Mindstorms RCX. Supports devel. in C/C++
<ob1> yes.. but ros is kind of more software and opensource
<ogra_> http://www.ros.org/wiki/groovy/Installation/UbuntuARM
<ogra_> seems there is an install guide
<ob1> yeah.. but it says its not yet recommended
<ogra_> well, why would anyone here have something better if the developers of ROS dont have anything better yet
<ogra_> infinity, sooo .... after 5h my chromium build finished properly and runs just fine
<ogra_> only using the archive sources and the one line patch
<infinity> ogra_: Shiny.
<infinity> ogra_: In that case, can you just upload it?  We can let Chris sort out the new upstream later.
<ogra_> will do
<ogra_> i'm waiting for a test from someone with a non neon arch still
<ogra_> i dont have my ac100s around atm
<ogra_> the guy in #ac100 is building himself still, i have to wait until his machine is free
<infinity> Shot in the dark, but if your build accidentally includes NEON, the previous one probably did too.
<ogra_> well,, i used the previous one on the ac100 ... but yeah, probably something we could still clear up later
<ogra_> ARGH !
<ogra_> so i cant apply the fix because edit-patch does a full source tree copy into /tmp
 * ogra_ grumbles
<ogra_> lets hope it respects $TMPDIR
<ogra_> if the cleanup ever finishes ...
<infinity> ogra_: edit-patch?  chromium uses dpatch?
<infinity> (Of course, I'd still cheat and just manually create the patch)
<ogra_> edit-patch is handling everything
<ogra_> no matter what patch system is used in the package ... it picks from the build deps
<ogra_> (and chromium uses quilt apparently)
<infinity> Oh, cute.  Never used it.
<ogra_> mvo wrote it for exactly that :)
<ogra_> grr ...
<ogra_> why does it have to be so hard to apply a one line change
 * ogra_ hates sumch packages where the housekeeping takes ten times the work the patch does
<ogra_> *such
<infinity> You might be making things harder for yourself. :P
<ogra_> sigh ... and TMPDIR isnt respected indeed
<infinity> If it's dpkg-v3 (quilt), all you need to do is make the change and type "dpkg-source --commit"
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:/media/ogra/cc7b1b18-28e2-4266-a2f7-e4ed81d6f737/home/ogra/chromium-browser-25.0.1364.160$ cat debian/source/format
<ogra_> 3.0 (quilt)
<ogra_> like that / :)
<infinity> Yep.
 * ogra_ tries
<ogra_> gah
 * ogra_ tries to find the upstream tarball ... i moved that stuff around so many times now 
<ogra_> hmm, i assume dpkg-source --commit unpacks as well somewhere ?
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs and wonders if he will ever get the command prompt back
<infinity> Oh, it may well use /tmp too. :P
<ogra_> hmm, seems it doesnt
<infinity> (or TMPDIR)
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:/media/ogra/cc7b1b18-28e2-4266-a2f7-e4ed81d6f737/home/ogra/chromium-browser-25.0.1364.160$ ls ../|grep tmp
<ogra_> chromium-browser_25.0.1364.160.orig.tar.xz.tmp-extract.iiLcF
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> perfect
<ogra_> so it does it on the workdisk
<ogra_> dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file src/out/Release/.landmines
<ogra_> hmm, nice name ...
<ogra_> bah, i should probably have cleaned the tree before doing that ...
<ogra_> (*now* i'm making it harder than i need to :P )
 * ogra_ uploads and crosses fingers
<ogra_> ARGH !
 * ogra_ goes crazy ... 
<ogra_> chromium-browser_25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu2_source.changes rejected
<infinity> You didn't base it on the one in -proposed? :P
<ogra_> i pulled the source on thu ...
<ogra_> even before micah uploaded
<infinity> Want someone with faster Internetses to fix it? :P
<ogra_> well, the upload is 247k
<infinity> Fair enough.
<ogra_> bah, and my package cache doesnt even know about ubuntu2
<infinity> So you should just be able to copy the patch to the new source, edit patches/series, add a changelog entry, and go.
<infinity> pull-lp-source chromium-browser
<ogra_> oooh ... lenovo starts producing ARM cpus
<infinity> ogra_: !
<infinity> ogra_: Where's this news?
<ogra_> http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-news/4410926/Lenovo-moving-into-chip-design-business
<infinity> Curious.
<infinity> Also, I'd totally buy a Lenovo phone if they made one with similar styling to a ThinkPad.
<infinity> Square, black, no frills.
<ogra_> well, you might have to move to china ... and it might be running UbuntuKylinTouch :P
<infinity> Heh.
<ogra_> definitely exciting news
<ogra_> ouch
<ogra_> pulling out the usb stick that carries my swapfile wasnt such a good idea
 * ogra_ was wondering why lsof and fuser didnt show anything :P
#ubuntu-arm 2014-03-24
<rigo88> hi. if i install linux-image-3.9.0-1-linaro-omap and linux-headers-3.9.0-1-linaro-omap how to boot up with them? (i hope the question is not that dumb)
#ubuntu-arm 2014-03-25
<rigo> hi
<rigo> i have a cubieboard1. i installed this: lubuntu-server-13.06-v1.01 which runs the 3.4.43+ kernel what has no apt-get installable headers. but i need a kernel with headers to install the liplinian driver package.
<ogra_> so ask the person that created your image
<rigo> can i install kernel on it? how?
<ogra_> (this is not an ubuntu image, someone externally has built it )
<rigo> why on earth are there kernels without headers anyway? :D
<ogra_> there definitely are headers ... the person who created your kernel surely has them :)
<ogra_> (or had at least, when the kernel was built)
<rigo> im just confused.. i downloaded loads of images for the cubieboard1 but all are running on this headerless kernel. (i mean it doesnt have like not apt-get installable which is for me linux noob the only way to get i guess)
<ogra_> well, there are no official images for the cubieboard from ubuntu ... and there is no kernel for it in the ubuntu archive
<ogra_> if some third person creates an image at home we cant help much, you need to find that person to give you the headers
<ogra_> or the kernel source ...
<rigo> i will. and i will http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsXKAtpLm4I
<awakecoding> Hi
<awakecoding> I'd like to package my software for distribution on ubuntu for ARM
<awakecoding> with ubuntu-based ARM thin clients in mind
<awakecoding> which versions of ubuntu should I target, which variants of ARM should I build for?
<awakecoding> and especially, which ARM systems are the most well supported by  ubuntu. I'm looking for a system that would actually have proper GPU acceleration
<hrw> awakecoding: target: trusty (as development) and saucy (as latest released) at least. may also consider precise (last lts)
<hrw> and care about armhf
<awakecoding> hrw: ok, thanks. are there qemu images available? what's the best way to cross-compile?
<hrw> I do not track ubuntu development for quite long time
<hrw> there are some armhf images but how to run them in qemu? provide own kernel probably
<awakecoding> ok
<awakecoding> is there a recommended platform for using ubuntu on ARM?
<awakecoding> I was asking yesterday in #linaro and even today GPU acceleration is a huge issue on the vast majority of linux boards
<awakecoding> no GPU acceleration == it's going to suck as a thin client
<hrw> define GPU acceleration
<hrw> 2D? 3D as OpenGL? 3D as OpenGLES?
<awakecoding> hrw: mostly 2D, but 3D affects the general usage of the desktop, especially with unity
<hrw> for unity I would go to local store and buy x86 hardware
<hrw> but I am known as not a fan of unity
<awakecoding> putting unity aside, let's say it's used with a more lightweight desktop, if the X11 environment is unaccelerated, it's still going to cause performance problems
<awakecoding> take the utilite pro for instance, I've got one of those, it's pretty neat, but no GPU acceleration is a bummer: http://utilite-computer.com/web/utilite-models
<awakecoding> if it had GPU acceleration I could make an amazing thin client out of it
#ubuntu-arm 2014-03-28
<alfonsojon> Hi.
<alfonsojon> Does the kernel in 14.04 better support Exynos chips?
<hvn2> hi, is there any known issue with the combination of ARMv7l and kernel 3.10.18 ? e.g. top doesnt show output, but ps does; apt-get starts but doesnt finish
<c10ud> Hi, I have an interesting issue with a BeagleboneBlack (kernel 3.13) and ubuntu raring. It looks like the system sometimes locks up, and TI suggests it could be something related to gtk2 and PNG (probably libpng)
<c10ud> so my question is: has any of you already heard about such issue in the past and/or other boards, etc.=
<c10ud> cool thing is there's no kernel panic output even in serial (and TI says even jtag locks up (!))
<rbasak> c10ud: I don't see how a full system lockup, including even jtag, could possibly be caused by a userspace library.
<rbasak> c10ud: surely it's a kernel problem?
<rbasak> (or a hardware problem?)
 * rbasak doesn't see how a kernel could lock up jtag either
<c10ud> rbasak, neither do I, but that's what TI says (altrough the message is unclear, see https://groups.google.com/forum/#!category-topic/beagleboard/beaglebone-black/5vaehZewk2U )
<c10ud> probably some zlib-crypto related, I guess..(?) but surely jtag hanging..
<rbasak> c10ud: I think you're confused. I don't interpret that thread in the same way you do.
<rbasak> A kernel panic is clearly a kernel or hardware issue. It may be triggered by something in userspace, but that is a symptom, not a root cause.
<rbasak> (unless userspace is taking direct control of hardware in some way, which doesn't seem to be the case here)
<c10ud> rbasak, I don't interpret it, I just ask if you ever heard of some similar issue:)
<rbasak> c10ud: I read your original message as implicating Ubuntu in some way.
<c10ud> rbasak, well I'm using ubuntu, I ask if anyone ever heard of such an issue (maybe libpng does nasty stuff with the cpu, I don't know..)
<c10ud> apparently that's not the case
<kmcguire> Hello, Anyone familar with VSMA v6?
<kmcguire> VMSA
<applepi> Hi all..  I am having crazy issues getting SSL working properly on my ubuntu armhf 12.04 build...  I've followed everything online I can find about getting it installed and setup and I still cannot wget an https or run get-pip.py or anything that requires an SSL.
<applepi> Is there any sort of definitive 'this is required to make SSL work in ubuntu' somewhere that I'm missing?
<applepi> (curl fails as well.)
<infinity> applepi: There's nothing special about SSL on ARM.  What works on amd64 should work on armhf.
<infinity> applepi: Maybe you should describe the problem you're seeing?
<applepi> infinity: when I attempt to wget https://www.google.com (or any other https), I get 'ERROR: cannot verify www.google.com's certificate'
<applepi> infinity: curl gives me 'error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed'
<infinity> applepi: You might need ca-certificates installed.
<applepi> infinity: ca-certificates is already the newest version
<applepi> they're installed to /etc/ssl/certs it looks like
<infinity> Well, that's definitely a case of "it works for me", so you might need to investigate a bit.
<applepi> infinity:  I have..  so much..  :|  is there some sort of configuration I might need to touch?  I've looked at /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf and it looks okay as far as I can tell (granted I'm very much an ssl lightweight..)
<infinity> applepi: Well, like I said, it should just work.  I'd help dig deeper, but I'm in the middle of a bunch of things right now. :/
#ubuntu-arm 2014-03-30
<mcoram> Can anyone point me to recommended hardware for ubuntu-arm in the smartbook form factor?
<mcoram> Sorry. found the devicesupport page. thanks.
<wavierconch> Hi
#ubuntu-arm 2015-03-23
<SpyKu> Hello. Maybe one of you can help me out here? Trying to install latest version of TOR (https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en) using a beagleboard C5 running debian from (https://rcn-ee.net/rootfs/2015-02-19/) but cannot seem to compile as no compiler found. I also tried to run Ubuntu to install latest version of TOR but no go. Any help? Would greatly appreciate it :)
<NckSrv> does ubuntu run on MIPS
<genii> Used to
<genii> Debian still does
<NckSrv> WELL THATS GAY
<NckSrv> dont you know MIPS is making a comeback man?
<NckSrv> theyve got new cores like warrior and paladin and sorcere
<genii> NckSrv: I know, I'd like to see support for mips64
<genii> Imagination Technology also has a mips32 dev board which looks intriguing
<NckSrv> yeah thats using their padawan core
<NckSrv> or was it noobiwan i cant remember
<NckSrv> what do cavium run then?
<genii> Warrior class dev board would be nice but none around yet I could find
<genii> NckSrv: Cavium run Warrior class
<NckSrv> NckSrv, yeah cept no GPU
<NckSrv> which makes it about as useful as a potato peeler at a tomato factory
<genii> NckSrv: Well, they are network-centric platform from Cavium so it's not like they need the PowerVR core for that
<NckSrv> genii, yeah so too bad if you dont want to develop something for mobiles
<NckSrv> genii, i dont get it why dont they come up with a board of their own like arm has with the a15
<NckSrv> genii, nothing ventured nothing gained
<infinity> genii: We never had a MIPS port.
<genii> infinity: I may be thinking of emdebian :(
<infinity> Possibly.
#ubuntu-arm 2015-03-24
<Danielbrazilian> hello guys i would love to know if raspberry pi 2 runs ubuntu mate smoothly
<Danielbrazilian> i want to get a rpi 2
#ubuntu-arm 2015-03-25
<ngochai>  Hi guys, my Xorg server crashes like this http://pastebin.com/qXATtm4s any idea?
<infinity> ngochai: You might want mlaankhorst, or to file a bug, or both.
<ngochai> mlaankhorst?
<infinity> ngochai: mlankhorst even.  I can't spell.
<infinity> ngochai: As in, the guy who did all the backports for that HWE stack you're using.
<ngochai> infinity, thanks
#ubuntu-arm 2015-03-27
<evilbug> which image is recommended for an rpi2 install?
<evilbug> the moonshot m800 works?
#ubuntu-arm 2017-03-31
<Photon> Hi
<Photon> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.4 on RPi 2 middle of installing ubuntu desktop showing me this http://ports.ubuntu.com/pool/universe/g/gigolo/giogolo_0.4.2-1_armhf.deb 403 Forbidden
#ubuntu-arm 2018-03-26
<skyark> Hello there, i am in pain right now, I tried to install ubuntu-server for RPi2 and i get stuck in the rainbow, however raspbin works fine with the same SD card, i have change the power supply and cant get it work, any ideas?
#ubuntu-arm 2018-03-27
<leftyfb> So the latest ubuntu core images don't work on the Raspberry Pi 3b+?
#ubuntu-arm 2018-03-29
<ndec> hi there. is ubuntu-core on dragonboard 410c, something which is still supported and on going, or is it dead?
<ndec> we got a bug report on 96boards , and the user seems to be using the original 4.4 based kernel, which is quite old by now, and misses many improvements.
<ogra_> ndec, #snappy would probably be the better place to ask ... the ubuntu-core kernels are all based on 4.4 though since thats what we support in the 16.04 cycle ... they get regular backports and security fixes to a certain extend though ... ppisati would be the person to ask about the state
<ogra_> and yes, currently the 410c is still our supported arm64 reference board for UC16
<ogra_> (ppisati is over in #snappy if you want to ask him)
<ndec> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-arm 2018-04-01
<ZEROGOD_>      ,        ,
<ZEROGOD_>     /(_,    ,_)\
<ZEROGOD_>     \ _/    \_ /  irc.supernets.org
<ZEROGOD_>     //        \\
<ZEROGOD_>     \\ (@)(@) //      #superbowl
<ZEROGOD_>      \'=\"==\"='/
<ZEROGOD_>  ,===/        \===,
<ZEROGOD_> \",===\        /===,\"
<ZEROGOD_> \" ,==='------'===, \"          happy april floods day!
<ZEROGOD_>  \"                \"
<ZEROGOD_> jost__ BenG83 y0sh rbasak AceLan nslu2-log k1l_ nighty- Freejack Alesk13 Jack87 akaWolf Tm_T yofel mrutland tlbr zumbi ndec robher mariogrip flexiondotorg awafaa popey ColdKeyboard rsalveti Strykar doko PaulePanter dannf NCommander HeMan moon127 ubuntulo1 chihchun_afk micahg steev sieuhgisaeg funnel lvrp16 amrith persia niska wgrant ChunkzZ fabo ubot9 leftyfb nashpa alai manjo guerby ptl ogra_
